# Winger (fat head) JW (hulk) Drink off



## jw007

Right whos coming along to watch the meticulusly planned destruction of our gobby, fat headed american cousin.

The one, The only, Light beer drinking lothario *"WINGER"*

*Location, Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese.*

http://www.pubs.com/pub_details.cfm?ID=216

Sept 2nd, 4pm kick off (winger will be on his ar5e by 6pm then fun can really start)

Add names to list please...

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie


----------



## vlb

lol, this would be worth while.....but i aint travellin from scotland to watch an american get ****ed lol


----------



## ares1

lol i'll be there mate - just down the road from where i work, wont be drinking though.


----------



## Hunter84

The last time I went drinking with a Yank was when I was in bratislava, I think he was trying to impress me because he managed about 5 pints (in about an hour and a half) but then it all went down hill very rapidly and I quite literally had to "fold him up" and send him away in a taxi, 'shamelessly paraletic' is the word I would use!!

Good luck WINGER and stay away from the 5% range!! :laugh:


----------



## DB

I'll be there seeing as I'm a 5 mins walk from there! be there just before 6pm..

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB


----------



## Harry1436114491

That's far too far up north for me to travel on a school night mummy wouldn't like it. But good luck guys post the pics up please.


----------



## TaintedSoul

I am hoping to make an effort and pitch up.

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)


----------



## GHS

Too far to come but will be expecting lots of pictures.

GHS


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

MM

I will be there 100% - cant wait.


----------



## Uriel

still deciding, I'm flying into Stansted at 1515 today BTW if anyone wants a rock start pic with me


----------



## Chris1

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)

MM

If anyoine else from up round the Newcastle area, or in fact anywhere on a straight line ish place on the way from Newcastle to London could do with a lift gimme a shout and I'll see if I can fit you in.


----------



## Prodiver

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)

MM

Prodiver

I intend to be there - about 6 prob...


----------



## TaintedSoul

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Winger (fat head)
> 
> JW
> 
> Curlie
> 
> Carbwhore
> 
> DB
> 
> TaintedSoul (Sean)
> 
> chilisi (hopefully!)
> 
> MM
> 
> I will be there 100% - cant wait.


Will you be bringing your Giraffe?


----------



## Beklet

May be there, depending on funds. Would love a lift with chris but can't stay over so it'll probably be the train for me . .


----------



## Chris1

are you on the way?


----------



## MissBC

hahahah maybe i can skive of work like usual and head in!!! no doubt a battered DB will need a ride home!! dont want him crashing again now do we hahaha!!!

xx


----------



## DB

:lol:



MissBC said:


> hahahah maybe i can skive of work like usual and head in!!! no doubt a battered DB will need a ride home!! dont want him crashing again now do we hahaha!!!
> 
> xx


oh u lil cnut.. (ironic that i said lil cnut hey  )

You finish at 2pm everyday anyway!


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> :lol:
> 
> oh u lil cnut.. (ironic that i said lil cnut hey  )
> 
> You finish at 2pm everyday anyway!


:laugh: yes very ironic hahahahahahahahahaha fcuker

yea i do finish at 2pm most days but if i have to get into town i may just have to finish earlier mwahahahahaha xx

will be worth it to meet the wingman


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

TaintedSoul said:


> Will you be bringing your Giraffe?


Yes I will leave him outside though


----------



## rs007

This is sh1te

even if it wasn't in the middle of a working week I cant get out of

and even if I wasn't skint

and even if it wasnt like 6 or 7 hundred miles away

I still wouldnt be allowed to go because Redkola would think I would get shagged by some random women / prodiver

Not that i have ever in my life slept about, nor ever cheated - not the way I roll - but thats women for you, eh?

:lol:

Would love to go tho.


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> This is sh1te
> 
> even if it wasn't in the middle of a working week I cant get out of
> 
> and even if I wasn't skint
> 
> and even if it wasnt like 6 or 7 hundred miles away
> 
> I still wouldnt be allowed to go because Redkola would think I would get shagged by some random women / prodiver
> 
> Not that i have ever in my life slept about, nor ever cheated - not the way I roll - but thats women for you, eh?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Would love to go tho.


Not to worry, Im getting RS007 badges made up, you will be with is in spirit you sad loser:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85

at work


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> Not to worry, Im getting RS007 badges made up, you will be with is in spirit you sad loser:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks man, that means a lot.

I am printing out loads of 4" tall gnomes, each with a head of each person going photoshopped on, going to sit with them on wed night while enjoying a glass or two of pimms just so I can be part of the action


----------



## TaintedSoul

rs007 said:


> Thanks man, that means a lot.
> 
> I am printing out loads of 4" tall gnomes, each with a head of each person going photoshopped on, going to sit with them on wed night while enjoying a glass or two of pimms just so I can be part of the action


But they still going to be taller than you? Perhaps print them smaller! Dont want you feeling inferior with having loads of tall people in your lounge!

you a fvcking jizz gobler!


----------



## Miller

looks a belter of a pub that


----------



## jw007

any more punks coming??


----------



## TaintedSoul

Some mentioned this is a lawyers Pub or something? So is it dressed up or dressed down? I know Joe is gong to be wearing a XS shirt with belly button showing but he's the exception!!


----------



## Terra Firma

TaintedSoul said:


> Some mentioned this is a lawyers Pub or something? So is it dressed up or dressed down? I know Joe is gong to be wearing a XS shirt with belly button showing but he's the exception!!


 That's handy, plenty of legal advice available if things go t!ts up:lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Nice looking boozer.

Got excited when I saw Cheshire but unfortunately its London. Would love to go and show of my iron liver but alas its too far.


----------



## Terra Firma

In a way I'm glad I can't make it. Gives me time to get hench so I can shove my way through to my rightful place between Joe and Wingman at the next meeting.....LOL


----------



## The Chauffeur

Will Tinytom be there in his velcro suit ?






:beer:


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> This is sh1te
> 
> even if it wasn't in the middle of a working week I cant get out of
> 
> and even if I wasn't skint
> 
> and even if it wasnt like 6 or 7 hundred miles away
> 
> *I still wouldnt be allowed to go because Redkola would think I would get shagged by some random women / prodiver*
> 
> Not that i have ever in my life slept about, nor ever cheated - not the way I roll - but thats women for you, eh?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Would love to go tho.


Nah, it's because* I'M* going and you're the babysitter!  :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

RedKola said:


> Nah, it's because* I'M* going and your the babysitter!  :lol:


Dont worry RS.... I'll look after her for you!! You can trust me.... :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)

MM

Prodiver

Zara (probably)



Beklet said:


> May be there, depending on funds. Would love a lift with chris but can't stay over so it'll probably be the train for me . .





Chris1 said:


> are you on the way?


If I go I'll have to drive to the near vicinity of a train or some such thing (cue Joe p1ssing himself laughing again about me driving in London  ) so would also be able to pick ppl up if on way.

Shame there wont be any talent there for the girls to perv on though eh?


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Winger (fat head)
> 
> JW
> 
> Curlie
> 
> Carbwhore
> 
> DB
> 
> TaintedSoul (Sean)
> 
> chilisi (hopefully!)
> 
> Chris1 (Chris)
> 
> Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)
> 
> MM
> 
> Prodiver
> 
> *Zara (probably)*


Typical chick!!! cant make up her fvcking mind!!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Typical chick!!! cant make up her fvcking mind!!! :lol:


Get it right up ye ya saffa fcker pmsl 

I WANT to go.... I just dont know if logistics are going to allow it so I don't know if I CAN go....

If I do I shall be driving hundred of miles so I expect gratitude for my presence and not cheek :tongue:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Get it right up ye ya saffa fcker pmsl
> 
> I WANT to go.... I just dont know if logistics are going to allow it so I don't know if I CAN go....
> 
> *If I do I shall be driving hundred of miles* so I expect gratitude for my presence and not cheek :tongue:


Well my fiance is away so you welcome to spoon with me in my queen size bed. I sleep naked by the way..

If I suck my thumb in the night think nothing of it either!!

Dont say I'm not a helpful guy.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Well my fiance is away so you welcome to spoon with me in my queen size bed. I sleep naked by the way..
> 
> If I suck my thumb in the night think nothing of it either!!
> 
> Dont say I'm not a helpful guy.... :thumbup1:


Gosh what a kind offer! 

......  :lol:


----------



## Jsb

its a school night for me im afraid would to go otherwise,and meet up with you crazy lot.

if i get off work next day will try my best to make an apearance


----------



## jw007

Jsb said:


> its a school night for me im afraid would to go otherwise,and meet up with you crazy lot.
> 
> if i get off work next day will try my best to make an apearance


I put it to you, that your scared of getting so blatently OUT GUNNED:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dezw

I can't be there, but there is no way an American can win.

They don't know what a real drink is.


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> I put it to you, that your scared of getting so blatently OUT GUNNED:lol: :lol:


I'm losing size, gaining fat, will be way out gunned, had a terrible last 4 weeks of training and injuries but I'll be there.... I'll just wear 6 shirts!!! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm losing size, gaining fat, will be way out gunned, had a terrible last 4 weeks of training and injuries but I'll be there.... I'll just wear 6 shirts!!! :thumb:


love how the excuses start already

Ive not trained properly for nearly a year, Have ripped my bicep off the bone torn my pec 3 times, have shot knee, untold health problems..

And Im still going to turn up with fckin mahooosive ripped GUNS:thumb:

Man the Fck up


----------



## hackskii

Oh man, looks like it is going to be super fun, I wish I could go.

Hey, can anyone get a pic of winger with a chav?

Or better yet get winger to put on a chav hat so I can make him an avatar?


----------



## M_at

Zara-Leoni said:


> Winger (fat head)
> 
> JW
> 
> Curlie
> 
> Carbwhore
> 
> DB
> 
> TaintedSoul (Sean)
> 
> chilisi (hopefully!)
> 
> Chris1 (Chris)
> 
> Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)
> 
> MM
> 
> Prodiver
> 
> Zara (probably)
> 
> Shame there wont be any talent there for the girls to perv on though eh?


What do you mean - there's Prodiver and now Me 

And just for winger/reps

LOL


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> love how the excuses start already
> 
> Ive not trained properly for nearly a year, Have ripped my bicep off the bone torn my pec 3 times, have shot knee, untold health problems..
> 
> And Im still going to turn up with fckin mahooosive ripped GUNS:thumb:
> 
> Man the Fck up


 :lol:

damn, thats harsh, you found that weak underbelly of insecurity and kicked 17 shades of sh1te out it :lol:


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> damn, thats harsh, you found that weak underbelly of insecurity and kicked 17 shades of sh1te out it :lol:


LMFAO

I will be there mate, Mother care T-shirt, Site enhanced Gunnage on display, grabbing the limelight making all the wannanbees feel inferior

Hey, thats how I roll


----------



## Round-2

Stuck in a confined space with 10-20 guys on a high protein diet and suppin beer?


----------



## Jsb

jw007 said:


> I put it to you, that your scared of getting so blatently OUT GUNNED:lol: :lol:


will be there still even if outgunned, is it an all nighter cos wont be able to get down till late if get following day

what a day to have a **** up 150 mile away mid week

who is staying over out of people who travelling cos i aint shy if anyone wanna 2 or 3 up on accomodation to save cash


----------



## Uriel

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I will be there mate, Mother care T-shirt, Site enhanced Gunnage on display, grabbing the limelight making all the wannanbees feel inferior


Don't make my personality show up mate..........next to a nuclear reactor, 15 watt bulbs hardly show


----------



## jw007

NOTE

I will be there handing out over sized sweat tops should any of you cvnts manage to some how out GUN me......

Suddenly a dress code will be enforced


----------



## jw007

Uriel said:


> Don't make my personality show up mate..........next to a nuclear reactor, 15 watt bulbs hardly show


You making a guest appearance then Urine?????


----------



## Jsb

what size are your guns jw


----------



## Terra Firma

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I will be there mate, Mother care T-shirt, Site enhanced Gunnage on display, grabbing the limelight making all the wannanbees feel inferior
> 
> Hey, thats how I roll


 Make sure the mothercare Tee is made of non stretchy material. That way when you flex you will "hulk out" and it should fall to the floor as ripped rags. That should get you plenty of admiration from the betas


----------



## Uriel

jw007 said:


> You making a guest appearance then Urine?????


Like I said, ......can't leave midlands til 2 on the day.....not sure whether to train down or car down BUt I'd really like to ge so still might.... I just drove back up from STN an hour ago.......undecidd....we'll see (am I building any tension here?) :lol:


----------



## jw007

Jsb said:


> what size are your guns jw


Currently 19.5" give or take cold

However, im sure they will somehow:whistling: hit 20" come next wed:beer:


----------



## jw007

Terra Firma said:


> Make sure the mothercare Tee is made of non stretchy material. That way when you flex you will "hulk out" and it should fall to the floor as ripped rags. That should get you plenty of admiration from the betas


Dont worry T, I have a nice super tight number in mind, Looks good from all angles, Hugs the body in a good way..

Rides up over belly button everso slightly, and constricts the GUNS just enough top let them breathe but causes obscene vasucularity:thumb:

Im sure, as your not going we can arrange some pics:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Uriel said:


> Like I said, ......can't leave midlands til 2 on the day.....not sure whether to train down or car down BUt I'd really like to ge so still might.... I just drove back up from STN an hour ago.......undecidd....we'll see (am I building any tension here?) :lol:


Get the intercity mate, only takes hour and half tops from midlandsville, sorted:thumb:

Im going to need a wingman that I can rely on 100% not to pussy out when the stella starts flowing


----------



## Jsb

Uriel said:


> Like I said, ......can't leave midlands til 2 on the day.....not sure whether to train down or car down BUt I'd really like to ge so still might.... I just drove back up from STN an hour ago.......undecidd....we'll see (am I building any tension here?) :lol:


where abouts in midlands are you uriel



jw007 said:


> Currently 19.5" give or take cold
> 
> However, im sure they will somehow:whistling: hit 20" come next wed:beer:


mine are still under construction 17" but im still proud of them:cool2:


----------



## Uriel

Jsb said:


> where abouts in midlands are you uriel
> 
> mine are still under construction 17" but im still proud of them:cool2:


Near Kidder mate


----------



## Prodiver

rs007 said:


> This is sh1te
> 
> even if it wasn't in the middle of a working week I cant get out of
> 
> and even if I wasn't skint
> 
> and even if it wasnt like 6 or 7 hundred miles away
> 
> I still wouldnt be allowed to go because Redkola would think *I would get shagged by *some random women / *prodiver*
> 
> *Not that i have ever in my life slept about*, nor ever cheated - not the way I roll - but thats women for you, eh?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Would love to go tho.


Who said anything about sleep?


----------



## Jsb

Uriel said:


> Near Kidder mate


is that kidder minster birmingham way.

mansfield myself

just wondered if any where near me:thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)

MM

Prodiver

Zara (probably)

BabyYoyo

I'm coming, I think!

Looking forward to meeting mrs winger too!

xxx


----------



## BabyYoYo

chilisi said:


> so whats the plan..meet up, have a few drinks then see who has the biggest guns contest..?


I will obviously win!!!! No contest!

:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## Jsb

BabyYoYo said:


> I will obviously win!!!! No contest!
> 
> :laugh: :whistling:


its biggest guns not best looking and then you will come second to me,

your good but as long as i'm around you'll always be second best:tongue:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jsb said:


> its biggest guns not best looking and then you will come second to me,
> 
> your good but as long as i'm around you'll always be second best:tongue:


LOL thanks! Hahaha.. my guns are tiny.. maybe I could get the award for the smallest but most perfectly formed guns :whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo

chilisi said:


> you might win the best ar*e contest if uriel doesnt make an apperance


Only might?

Dammit - I better get squatting!

:lol:


----------



## Jsb

ive got a mean a**e can crack walnuts in mine:laugh:


----------



## Uriel

chilisi said:


> you might win the best ar*e contest if uriel doesnt make an apperance


I just stuck some beautiful gear in mine......never knew you cared chili:whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo

chilisi said:


> you should'nt of said that..weeman's ears have pricked up at the thought of a gorgeous young lady squatting :lol:
> 
> he will be along shortly i bet ha ha ha


Think his weedar is off at the mo.... :whistling:

:tongue:


----------



## dmcc

I'll be there (trains from Southport permitting) so the unholy trinity of UKM Poofage will be complete.


----------



## Jsb

must be turned off dont normally take him this long


----------



## Chris1

dmcc said:


> I'll be there (trains from Southport permitting) so the unholy trinity of UKM Poofage will be complete.


Yip, I'm going


----------



## Chris1

chilisi said:


> poofage in the marchant navy.....? never :tongue:


lol, you should come on a cruise ship mate!!!

You have know idea


----------



## Chris1

chilisi said:


> ive served on a ship and i didnt see any poofage..only a few women onboard took part in some :thumb:


Mate, you're a marine, thats all about bumming with a nice green hat on!!! :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

chilisi said:


> thought you lived in south west london mate..?


I do, but I'm in Southport that day for a meeting.


----------



## Chris1

lol


----------



## nobody

I can just imagine it, all pi55ed up and it'll come to a big naked oily pose down.

I hope for the love of god there are no mirrors in there !!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> love how the excuses start already
> 
> Ive not trained properly for nearly a year, Have ripped my bicep off the bone torn my pec 3 times, have shot knee, untold health problems..
> 
> And Im still going to turn up with fckin mahooosive ripped GUNS:thumb:
> 
> Man the Fck up


Listen princess... I'm setting expectations low and that way I'll exceed them? You have everyones set so high for yourself you better bring it all on the night.

Oh I'm also thinking of wearing sandles or something with even thinner soles so I'm as low as possible to avoid getting a cramp in my neck looking down at you.

xx



BabyYoYo said:


> LOL thanks! Hahaha.. my guns are tiny.. maybe I could get the award for the smallest but most perfectly formed ar$e :whistling:


We'll have to see on the night! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I will be there mate, Mother care T-shirt, Site enhanced Gunnage on display, grabbing the limelight making all the wannanbees feel inferior
> 
> Hey, thats how I roll


Umm.... sorry kiddo but if I am there the limelight is all mine...

Bunch of guys on test..... you or me.... ummm... they pick you = G.A.Y.

.... edit..... fair enough... all mine except for DMCC and ProDiver 



jw007 said:


> NOTE
> 
> I will be there handing out over sized sweat tops should any of you cvnts manage to some how out GUN me......
> 
> Suddenly a dress code will be enforced


Sorry.... am not wearing any sweatshirt....  :lol:



dmcc said:


> I'll be there (trains from Southport permitting) so the unholy trinity of UKM Poofage will be complete.


You have to be there!!


----------



## winger

All my reps are all in retaliation, meaning, if you rep me I rep you back. So I tried to rep BYY back and notice this thread. Thank-you BYY, for that pic and for this thread.

Now JW might not be thanking you on Thursday but hey, that's ok. Let's just say he never saw it coming.

I can honestly say I have never laughed so hard in all my life.

I started quoting the funny stuff being said and had way too many multi quotes so what am I actually saying?

This fat head is taking UK-M down.

I will be bringing my hot wife, my buddy with an even hotter wife so let the bodies hit the floor.

Oh yea, the guy with the giraffe please don't rape me, my anus can only take a few per week. :cursing:

Side note: Hackskii wanted to flip me $100 dollars and buy JW's drinks. Fcuk that guy, I will buy the ladies the drinks..lol :beer:

If money is tight for some, recycle, it's good for the can, it's good for the bottle..lol


----------



## d4ead

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)

MM

Prodiver

Zara (probably)

BabyYoyo (she thinks)

d4ead (a4pad) ohh yes ill be there.


----------



## Jsb

sorry jw dont matter how big your guns are, its zara for me

looking amzing in your avi


----------



## DB

BabyYoYo said:


> Winger (fat head)
> 
> JW
> 
> Curlie
> 
> Carbwhore
> 
> DB
> 
> TaintedSoul (Sean)
> 
> chilisi (hopefully!)
> 
> Chris1 (Chris)
> 
> Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)
> 
> MM
> 
> Prodiver
> 
> Zara (probably)
> 
> BabyYoyo
> 
> I'm coming, I think!
> 
> *Looking forward to meeting mrs winger too!*
> 
> xxx


Ahh is she going??? She is smoking! :beer: :beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul

DB said:


> Ahh is she going??? She is smoking! :beer: :beer:


Is she? So we will have to look after her if Winger passes out?


----------



## MissBC

winger said:


> Fcuk that guy, I will buy the ladies the drinks..lol :beer:


Whoop whoop :thumb:



d4ead said:


> Winger (fat head)
> 
> JW
> 
> Curlie
> 
> Carbwhore
> 
> DB
> 
> TaintedSoul (Sean)
> 
> chilisi (hopefully!)
> 
> Chris1 (Chris)
> 
> Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)
> 
> MM
> 
> Prodiver
> 
> Zara (probably)
> 
> BabyYoyo (she thinks)
> 
> d4ead (a4pad) ohh yes ill be there.
> 
> MissBC


xx


----------



## jw007

Jsb said:


> *sorry jw dont matter how big your guns are*, its zara for me
> 
> looking amzing in your avi


Thats what everyone says...untill you actually witness the awesomness in real life:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

DB said:


> Ahh is she going??? She is smoking! :beer: :beer:


Thanks Dirty Barry/AKA Diary Barry..lol


TaintedSoul said:


> Is she? So we will have to look after her if Winger passes out?


What a nice gesture. You guys are sooo nice. :confused1:


jw007 said:


> Thats what everyone says...untill you actually witness the awesomness in real life:lol: :lol:


Who is everyone?


----------



## Magic Torch

I'll see what time I finish work, its only a few stops on the tube from me!


----------



## winger

Magic Torch said:


> I'll see what time I finish work, its only a few stops on the tube from me!


Sweet!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Yay looks like there's gonna be a good crowd!

Oooh now what to wear!

:rolleye:


----------



## winger

BabyYoYo said:


> Yay looks like there's gonna be a good crowd!
> 
> Oooh now what to wear!
> 
> :rolleye:


Clothes are so over rated. :beer:


----------



## Chris1

Is it dress up or dress down,. just I will have to bring a selection from t'up north.

Didn't someone say this was a puc full of lawyers?


----------



## BabyYoYo

winger said:


> Clothes are so over rated. :beer:


Hahaha thats pretty much what mak just said! lmao!

Possibly this I think



Shameless photo whoring opportunity! pmsl


----------



## Jsb

BabyYoYo said:


> Yay looks like there's gonna be a good crowd!
> 
> Oooh now what to wear!
> 
> :rolleye:


wear what your wearing in your avi:thumb:


----------



## Jsb

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahaha thats pretty much what mak just said! lmao!
> 
> Possibly this I think
> 
> View attachment 30382
> 
> 
> Shameless photo whoring opportunity! pmsl


one word WOW


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jsb said:


> wear what your wearing in your avi:thumb:


Only one person will be seeing that view in person... the rest of you have to make do with the dress I'm afraid!

:thumb:


----------



## Jsb

jw007 said:


> Thats what everyone says...untill you actually witness the awesomness in real life:lol: :lol:


big guns are impressive but they can be 30inch and i would still choose a pretty woman over them


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> Only one person will be seeing that view in person... the rest of you have to make do with the dress I'm afraid!
> 
> :thumb:


Lololol jealous guys? :lol: :lol: :lol: I shall be making an appearance to outgun joe!


----------



## hackskii

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahaha thats pretty much what mak just said! lmao!
> 
> Possibly this I think
> 
> View attachment 30382
> 
> 
> Shameless photo whoring opportunity! pmsl


Wow, now I really want to go.....lol


----------



## TaintedSoul

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahaha thats pretty much what mak just said! lmao!
> 
> Possibly this I think
> 
> View attachment 30382
> 
> 
> Shameless photo whoring opportunity! pmsl


Typical... it's almost a week to go and you talking about what to wear!!


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> Typical... it's almost a week to go and you talking about what to wear!!


Lol.

Hey Kate ya no what would look really good on you? Me.


----------



## TaintedSoul

dc55 said:


> mmmmmm......doubt it, but if I did I would be with MrsDC55. As its a special day for us:rolleyes:
> 
> nb: I am not GAY:cursing:


Taking her to the cheese pub thingy.. getting rat faced, forgetting she is there....... is that not special?


----------



## BabyYoYo

hackskii said:


> Wow, now I really want to go.....lol


Awww - bless ya! xxx



TaintedSoul said:


> Typical... it's almost a week to go and you talking about what to wear!!


Duh?!?!? :whistling:  :laugh:


----------



## WRT

It's a maybe from me


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> It's a maybe from me


Yay!

:thumb:


----------



## WRT

BabyYoYo said:


> Yay!
> 
> :thumb:


If i'm still gonna be able to crash at yours that is? Can't afford a hotel!


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> If i'm still gonna be able to crash at yours that is? Can't afford a hotel!


We'll sort something out honey x


----------



## WRT

BabyYoYo said:


> We'll sort something out honey x


Fair enough, wouldnt wanna hear you and mak shagging anyway:lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

BabyYoYo said:


> We'll sort something out honey x


Dont you live on the edge of the map somewhere far west?


----------



## BabyYoYo

TaintedSoul said:


> Dont you live on the edge of the map somewhere far west?


No sweetie, just moved near brighton!


----------



## BabyYoYo

WRT said:


> Fair enough, wouldnt wanna hear you and mak shagging anyway:lol:


Thanks for that!!!!!


----------



## Rachie

dc55 said:


> As you are most probably aware, girls love this anniversary sh1t. So i'll have to some how convince her that this is an amazing idea and will be a great night!!! :whistling: ........
> 
> Oh and I also need to somehow get out of working!! :confused1:
> 
> Stranger things have happened I suppose! :cursing:


well dc55.......are you not happy that you have been going out with such an amazing girl for 3 years??? as all the egyptians kept telling you on holiday....your a lucky man!!! :tongue:


----------



## Chris1

How many camals did they offer you Dave?


----------



## hackskii

WRT said:


> If i'm still gonna be able to crash at yours that is? Can't afford a hotel!


Wow, you are really smooth....lol


----------



## WRT

hackskii said:


> Wow, you are really smooth....lol


She asked me if I wanted to! lololol


----------



## MissBC

WRT said:


> She asked me if I wanted to! lololol


ohhhhhhh has mak got some competition :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> ohhhhhhh has mak got some competition :laugh:


Lmao no I'll be staying too, he'll be sleeping in the wheelie bin outside and i'll be sleeping in her bed:lol:


----------



## Chris1

How you 2 getting down then?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Chris1 said:


> How you 2 getting down then?


Think I'm going down on the Tuesday mate, not sure about Tom.


----------



## Chris1

Nah bother. I think I'm going to hire a car. Tom, let me know if you're still up for a lift.


----------



## Rosko

Can't wait to see the faces of the regular legal eagles that usually drink in there, the poor pub aint gonna know whats hit it!!! :lol:

P.s. I'll probably park the cab up and come in for a drink!! :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Rosko said:


> Can't wait to see the faces of the regular legal eagles that usually drink in there, the poor pub aint gonna know whats hit it!!! :lol:
> 
> P.s. I'll probably park the cab up and come in for a drink!! :thumb:


Awesome and then you can cab me down to wimbledon afterwards.. mates rates hey? :thumb:


----------



## Rosko

That'll do me guv'nor!!! :beer:


----------



## hackskii

WRT said:


> She asked me if I wanted to! lololol


Even smoother.



MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao no I'll be staying too, he'll be sleeping in the wheelie bin outside and i'll be sleeping in her bed:lol:


That all depends on if you two guys can walk after the wingman has his way with you.


----------



## BabyYoYo

hackskii said:


> Even smoother.
> 
> That all depends on if you two guys can walk after the wingman has his way with you.


I'll still be walking so thats all that matters... !!

:bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> I'll still be walking so thats all that matters... !!
> 
> :bounce:


Not when I've finished

:lol:


----------



## hackskii

BabyYoYo said:


> I'll still be walking so thats all that matters... !!
> 
> :bounce:


I ment when he has his way them keeping up with him drink for drink and then they will not be able to walk....lol

Its ok cuz the wing man will carry both of you boys....lol

Boys, well that term is not a compliment.....lol

But it isnt ment to be offensive, wait let me toss in a smiley:beer: :lol:   :innocent:


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Not when I've finished
> 
> :lol:


Trust you to lower the tone! 



hackskii said:


> I ment when he has his way them keeping up with him drink for drink and then they will not be able to walk....lol
> 
> Its ok cuz the wing man will carry both of you boys....lol
> 
> Boys, well that term is not a compliment.....lol
> 
> But it isnt ment to be offensive, wait let me toss in a smiley:beer: :lol:   :innocent:


I know what you meant honey... 

x


----------



## hackskii

BabyYoYo said:


> I know what you meant honey...
> 
> x


Nice that was sweet......Aw shucks. :innocent:


----------



## cellaratt

Geesh...Wingman hasn't gotten over there and wooped up them boy'z yet..?  ...


----------



## dmcc

Although the Cheese is on Fleet Street, it's not full of lawyers so nobody need worry about how to dress.

I, on the other hand, will be still suited and booted from work...


----------



## Rosko

Phew!! I was getting worried about having to drive the cab round with a black gown and curly white wig on!!!


----------



## hackskii

Rosko said:


> Phew!! I was getting worried about having to drive the cab round with a black gown and curly white wig on!!!


Do they still wear those?

Wow.

I want a pic of a chav with my bro, I think that would make a great avatar...lol


----------



## dmcc

They most certainly do, in fact it's an insult to the Judge if you don't. You can only remove your wig and gown in court if the Judge allows it. This is the correct attire for a barrister in court:


----------



## Prodiver

The Cheshire Cheese is up a short alley IIRC...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I am thinking about comin down but i will have to catch the train down me thinks or i might drive i dont know yet, i have spoke to lux as he was gonna come down with me but he cant as he is at work but he said to tell you guys that your all pussies as you cant handle a proper weekend of it on the beer lol

I will try and sort some accomodation out for the night by it depends on how much its gonna cost????


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

is this the place?????

http://www.pubs.com/pub_details.cfm?ID=216


----------



## dmcc

That's the one.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

anyone from the area that can reccomend a close place to stay (thats gonna be reasonable in price as well)?????


----------



## dmcc

There's a Holiday Inn Express and a Mercure on Southwark Street, just across Blackfriars Bridge. There are also several Travelodges and Premier Inns within a short cab ride.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Docklands has a Travelodge Inn I think right by the McDonalds. Donno how far away that is from this place though.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

thanks mate might see how money is and if i have some spare i will come down!!!!!


----------



## Rosko

There's a Citadines Hotel on Holborn, Strand Palace and Strand Continental Hotels on the Strand all 5 mins walk away. There the closest ones, don't think they're too pricey.


----------



## Rocho

Hey guys Iv just noticed The Olde Cheshire Cheese is a Sam Smiths pub so *wont sell Stella!!!!*


----------



## TaintedSoul

Rocho said:


> Hey guys Iv just noticed The Olde Cheshire Cheese is a Sam Smiths pub so *wont sell Stella!!!!*


Oh are they an upmarket pub then? :whistling:


----------



## winger

There is a God, no Stella. LOL with a lol, bitches. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorta evens the playing field for the wingman....phew, I was a bit worried but not now....POW<---for Joey!


----------



## Guest

DO US AMERICANS PROUD WINGER!!!!!

(when do you leave? Hope you get alot of pics to post from the pub)


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> DO US AMERICANS PROUD WINGER!!!!!
> 
> (when do you leave? Hope you get alot of pics to post from the pub)


Zeus, they wont even see it coming. It will be like the U.S. just dropped a nuke in Soho, all the bodies on the floor, I will have to step over them just to take a wizz and back to the bartender for another round, that's if the bartender is still standing, but no worries, I will draft up myself a few free beers...lol

It will be like shooting fish in a barrel, easy peasy.

Let the games begin. Man I am pumped.


----------



## WRT

Winger you'll drink me under the table mate I'm a f*cking lightweight! So don't blame me if I try and hump you:lol:


----------



## winger

WRT said:


> Winger you'll drink me under the table mate I'm a f*cking lightweight! So don't blame me if I try and hump you:lol:


I actually hear that a lot..lol

Tom no worries, I will take you under my wing and pamper you with some lovin and if that doesn't happen maybe my wife will. :beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> There is a God, no Stella. LOL with a lol, bitches. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorta evens the playing field for the wingman....phew, I was a bit worried but not now....POW<---for Joey!


Wingman...any reason out of the entire colour spectrum you chose purple?


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> ^^ purple?


What are ya color blind? It's pink, not that I know what pink looks like, just ask Joey. :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul

fixed post.. donno what happened..

EDIT : maybe you right.. fvck this I'm off to bed I can hardly sit straight... later americano.


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> fixed post.. donno what happened..
> 
> EDIT : maybe you right.. fvck this I'm off to bed I can hardly sit straight... later americano.


For the record, I laugh my ass off from most of your posts. Sorry, I should have conveyed that to you, my bad.


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> For the record, I laugh my ass off from most of your posts. Sorry, I should have conveyed that to you, my bad.


cheers mate.. I thought when you laugh at something you go LOL? LOL LOL LOL LOL.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

no doubt next we will have a good laugh. I'm off, laters. said that twice already.. now I'm sounding like must-try-harder!


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> cheers mate.. I thought when you laugh at something you go LOL? LOL LOL LOL LOL.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no doubt next we will have a good laugh. I'm off, laters. said that twice already.. now I'm sounding like must-try-harder!


No worries big man with a big back and a good head on your massive shoulders, no stroke job here. :beer:


----------



## steeve

Is no-one representing the Northern Irelnd/Ireland connection? I think they could and should take the Americans and English, Scottish or Welsh!


----------



## WRT

steeve said:


> Is no-one representing the Northern Irelnd/Ireland connection? I think they could and should take the Americans and English, Scottish or Welsh!


I'm 1/4 Irish but don't count on me to take down the yank!


----------



## Chris1

I'm all Geordie, not particularly relevant, but important all the same!!!!


----------



## Uriel

Chris1 said:


> *I'm all Geordie,* not particularly relevant, but important all the same!!!!


I chuckled the other night at a comedy weather report - they said it was going to be minus 12 so everyone in Newcastle should consider wearing a bigger T shirt:lol:


----------



## DB

it wont do stella but it'll do all these old school brews which are proper hardcore!


----------



## dmcc

steeve said:


> Is no-one representing the Northern Irelnd/Ireland connection? I think they could and should take the Americans and English, Scottish or Welsh!


I'm from Fermanagh and I'll be there.

Fck it, I'm going to take Winger to Compton's or the King's Arms in Soho, both proper bear bars full of big butch men who'd be groping him in 2 minutes.


----------



## cellaratt

dmcc said:


> I'm from Fermanagh and I'll be there.
> 
> Fck it, I'm going to take Winger to Compton's or the King's Arms in Soho, both proper bear bars full of big butch men who'd be groping him in 2 minutes.


Thats funny... :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

dmcc said:


> proper bear bars full of big butch men who'd be groping him in 2 minutes.


The entire p1ss up will move there after one drink then:laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

Uriel said:


> The entire p1ss up will move there after one drink then:laugh:


Hopefully...

But where will Mrs Winger go?


----------



## dmcc

Well if need be I'll grope you all too. And I'll have back-up with Patrick and Matt.


----------



## hamsternuts

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)

MM

Prodiver

Zara (probably)

BabyYoyo (she thinks)

d4ead (a4pad) ohh yes ill be there

Hamsternuts

Weeman probably won't be able to make it, so i bet come along to keep the filth topped up

come on Urinal, sort your life out and come down


----------



## hamsternuts

dmcc said:


> Well if need be I'll grope you all too. And I'll have back-up with Patrick and Matt.


like you'll need help with groping


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> I'm from Fermanagh and I'll be there.
> 
> Fck it, I'm going to take Winger to Compton's or the King's Arms in Soho, both proper bear bars full of big butch men who'd be groping him in 2 minutes.





Prodiver said:


> Hopefully...
> 
> But where will Mrs Winger go?


Let's go!

Years ago my wife and I went into a gay bar in San Francisco and I didn't get hit on once. She had all the guys around her talking about girl stuff. Bitches, they like pretty women too, just not to shag..lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jsb said:


> sorry jw dont matter how big your guns are, its zara for me
> 
> looking amzing in your avi


 :thumb:



jw007 said:


> Thats what everyone says...untill you actually witness the awesomness in real life:lol: :lol:


Just face it... everybody loves me more than you :001_tt2:



Rocho said:


> Hey guys Iv just noticed The Olde Cheshire Cheese is a Sam Smiths pub so *wont sell Stella!!!!*


Disaster of biblical proportions then...... :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Prodiver said:


> Hopefully...
> 
> But where will Mrs Winger go?


Oh, JW's gonna treat her real good once winger is paraplegic and uncocious:lol:


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Oh, JW's gonna treat her real good once winger is paraplegic and uncocious:lol:


He is going to have to step up then because I am hung like a stud hamster. :beer:


----------



## Terra Firma

winger said:


> He is going to have to step up then because I am hung like a stud hamster. :beer:


 If you look at the size of rodent genitalia compared to their bodies, they are pretty well endowed. Does that mean you have an average length penis with testicles that reach your knees? :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Uriel said:


> Oh, JW's gonna treat her real good once winger is paraplegic and uncocious:lol:


Fvck me Uriel, what the hell is going on with your spelling recently?


----------



## Terra Firma

Chris1 said:


> Fvck me Uriel, what the hell is going on with your spelling recently?


 One handed typing I suspect. Imagining Wingman in a vulnerable state ready for the taking?


----------



## winger

Terra Firma said:


> One handed typing I suspect. Imagining Wingman in a vulnerable state ready for the taking?


I actually hear that a lot. :beer:


----------



## Uriel

Chris1 said:


> Fvck me Uriel, what the hell is going on with your spelling recently?


I type fast - my wireless keyboard has Mk1 batteries...... I never proof read before posting....I don't care enough/////

Anymore excuses required or will you happily STFU now?


----------



## Chris1

Uriel said:


> I type fast - my wireless keyboard has Mk1 batteries...... I never proof read before posting....I don't care enough/////
> 
> Anymore excuses required or will you happily STFU now?


Never big guy!!!

Only one way to shut me up and so far as I can see you don't have the tools!!! :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

If his cock isn't big enough there's always Duck Tape and superglue.


----------



## winger

If the cocks not big enough just add some balls to the mix.


----------



## Chris1

Lol, can't have the meat without veg!!!

So, anyone know any cheap hotels in London for this gathering?


----------



## dmcc

Try Premier Inn and Travelodge, you're unlikely to get anything cheaper midweek.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Try Premier Inn and Travelodge, you're unlikely to get anything cheaper midweek.


Darren.... what area(s) should we be looking for hotels in?

Theres all these sites like latebookings and lastminute etc which are good but I haven't a clue where I want to be searching for :confused1:

Also.... the area going out in... if the hotels are very close to it will we be able to drive to it easily enough and park etc do you think?

Spot the Scottish girl eh? Not a frickin clue! :whistling: I drove to London on Friday and back Saturday but it was only watford... that was hard enough though!


----------



## BigMutha

Zara-Leoni said:


> Darren.... what area(s) should we be looking for hotels in?
> 
> Theres all these sites like latebookings and lastminute etc which are good but I haven't a clue where I want to be searching for :confused1:
> 
> Also.... the area going out in... if the hotels are very close to it will we be able to drive to it easily enough and park etc do you think?
> 
> Spot the Scottish girl eh? Not a frickin clue! :whistling: I drove to London on Friday and back Saturday but it was only watford... that was hard enough though!


Just Google 'Hotels EC4A 2BU' and a map will come up with hotels near the pub,Hope this helps you hun:thumb:

Also your probably best using the train or fly(lol cheap flights these days) and using underground,less hassle.


----------



## dmcc

Driving in central London is a nightmare and you WILL have to pay for parking, and garages with 24-hr access are rare enough. Some hotels will have parking, but not many. Oh and don't forget the Congestion Charge. There's no parking on Fleet Street or most of the surrounding side-streets, and it's illegal to park on the pavement in London.

If searching by postcode, you want EC4, WC1 and EC3. Those are closest to the Cheese and are a short cab ride to the West End, which is W1. There's a Holiday Inn Express and a Mercure on Bankside, which is just over Blackfriars Bridge so also close to the Cheese.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Driving in central London is a nightmare and you WILL have to pay for parking, and garages with 24-hr access are rare enough. Some hotels will have parking, but not many. Oh and don't forget the Congestion Charge. There's no parking on Fleet Street or most of the surrounding side-streets, and it's illegal to park on the pavement in London.
> 
> If searching by postcode, you want EC4, WC1 and EC3. Those are closest to the Cheese and are a short cab ride to the West End, which is W1. There's a Holiday Inn Express and a Mercure on Bankside, which is just over Blackfriars Bridge so also close to the Cheese.


 :crying:

Help....


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> If the cocks not big enough just add some balls to the mix.


Great idea bro, think your wife will let you borrow yours? :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Zara-Leoni said:


> Darren.... what area(s) should we be looking for hotels in?
> 
> Theres all these sites like latebookings and lastminute etc which are good but I haven't a clue where I want to be searching for :confused1:
> 
> Also.... the area going out in... if the hotels are very close to it will we be able to drive to it easily enough and park etc do you think?
> 
> Spot the Scottish girl eh? Not a frickin clue! :whistling: I drove to London on Friday and back Saturday but it was only watford... that was hard enough though!


Zar, If I go I was going to stop at an airport hotel, loads of them...loads of free parking at them, bus to the terminals and good fast links into the centre. Heathrow is mint for this:thumbup1:

Should easy get a room/parking for £65 ish


----------



## Chris1

Zara, I've driven through London before no probs.

I reccomend we find somewhere outside the congestion charge area and just grab a taxi in.

Would be easier that way to find a hotel with parking.

Darren is that Hilton anywhere near?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Zara, I've driven through London before no probs.
> 
> I reccomend we find somewhere outside the congestion charge area and just grab a taxi in.
> 
> Would be easier that way to find a hotel with parking.
> 
> Darren is that Hilton anywhere near?


ok.... that sounds like an intelligent plan....

sooo.... how do we know where that is to search for hotels?

I'm crap at this eh?

Ask me one on sheep.....


----------



## Chris1

Tel said he had found something. waiting for him to reply to PM.

I get the impression we are making this a bit more complicated than it needs to be lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Tel said he had found something. waiting for him to reply to PM.
> 
> I get the impression we are making this a bit more complicated than it needs to be lol


If I had even the remotest idea of london geography, I think it would be simples


----------



## Chris1

Well, can't say I'm any better lol.

It's like a different world down there


----------



## dmcc

Chris if you mean the one at South Quay, it's easy to get from there to Southwark Station on the Jubilee Line (maybe 10 mins), which is maybe 20 mins walk from the pub, allowing for traffic lights. From the West End, you'd have to change lines once or twice.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

BigMutha said:


> Just Google 'Hotels EC4A 2BU' and a map will come up with hotels near the pub,Hope this helps you hun:thumb:
> 
> Also your probably best using the train or fly(lol cheap flights these days) and using underground,less hassle.


I googled that and the 3rd result was about winger having a fat head and Joe drinking him under the table


----------



## M_at

Do you not use postcodes Up North or something?

Shove the postcode into google maps then type hotels when it shows you the map.

London is an easy city to walk around or get public transport around all you need is an A-Z or phone with maps.


----------



## Chris1

Yeah, just looking to see if there is anything a bit closer, outside of the congestion area with parking!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/k16867372_ec4-hotels.aspx?gclid=CKabh-vqy5wCFc0B4wodyDtJIg


----------



## dmcc

Travelodge has rooms that sleep three, prices in central London start from £76 available now. 4 or 5 hotels within a mile of Fleet Street so easily do-able in a cab. Some have parking but not all.


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/k16867372_ec4-hotels.aspx?gclid=CKabh-vqy5wCFc0B4wodyDtJIg


Most of those places are miles away from the West End.


----------



## BigMutha

Zara-Leoni said:


> http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/k16867372_ec4-hotels.aspx?gclid=CKabh-vqy5wCFc0B4wodyDtJIg


If you use www.quidco.com (its a cashback site) you can get 5% off on laterooms.


----------



## Chris1

Some good prices in there Zar.

How far we talking in taxi minutes you talking Darren?


----------



## dmcc

Depending on traffic, at most 10. All those Travelodges are within walking distance of Fleet Street, though I'm not sure so much about the City Road or Royal London ones. But the City of London is small, after all...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Most of those places are miles away from the West End.


I narrowed down the search to 2 miles.... this is 1.1 mile from that postcode... wont be any parking though... dont they do park and ride in london? 

This place has rooms on offer - £55-65

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/hotel-reservations/83406_lancaster-hotel-london.aspx


----------



## M_at

Not a bad location for the **** up Zara!


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> I narrowed down the search to 2 miles.... this is 1.1 mile from that postcode... wont be any parking though... dont they do park and ride in london?
> 
> This place has rooms on offer - £55-65
> 
> http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/hotel-reservations/83406_lancaster-hotel-london.aspx


Looks good. We do P&R, it's called "dumping your car in a Zone 4 side-street and taking the Tube".


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dmcc said:


> Looks good. We do P&R, it's called "dumping your car in a Zone 4 side-street and taking the Tube".


May be a plan :thumb:

I put "EC4" into travelodge site....

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/index.php?action=search&check_from=&locationCode=0&location=EC4&checkInDate=02%2F09%2F2009&checkOutDate=03%2F09%2F2009&no_of_rooms=1&adults_1=2&children_1=0&adults_2=1&children_2=0&adults_3=1&children_3=0&adults_4=1&children_4=0&search=Search


----------



## Chris1

Whats the sharing toilet bussines all about?


----------



## Chris1

Tell you what Zara, just tell me where I am staying and I'll book it lol.

You're the boss!


----------



## M_at

Old buildings - toilet facilities may be linked in a jack and jill style or may be separate.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Whats the sharing toilet bussines all about?


I missed that..... :confused1:

what about this.... its an apartment not a hotel....

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/hotel-reservations/189407_think-london-bridge-london.aspx?n=1&d=20090902

Or trafalgar square?

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/hotel-reservations/1176_thistle-trafalgar-square-london.aspx

Prices here look good and rooms sleep 1-3....

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/hotel-reservations/156831_carlton-hotel-london.aspx

Or this is a student campus, students are on holiday and is £30 a night.... very basic but it has onsite parking!! :thumbup1:

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv2051600/hotel-reservations/152083_bankside-house-london.aspx


----------



## dmcc

Zara-Leoni said:


> May be a plan :thumb:
> 
> I put "EC4" into travelodge site....
> 
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/index.php?action=search&check_from=&locationCode=0&location=EC4&checkInDate=02%2F09%2F2009&checkOutDate=03%2F09%2F2009&no_of_rooms=1&adults_1=2&children_1=0&adults_2=1&children_2=0&adults_3=1&children_3=0&adults_4=1&children_4=0&search=Search


The Covent Garden one is awkward to get to (I know exactly where it is). Although the Southwark one is further away and more money, it's quieter and there are lots of side-streets for parking.


----------



## Jsb

as much as i want to meet up with you crazy lot i cant, got my week mixed up and my lads first day at school thu so be f**ked if train times mess me up coming home i'm not missing that for the world.

have a drink/barrel for me and have a good'en

hopefully have a drink after hercules show


----------



## Chris1

Fancy just booking up that cheap one then Zar?

The last one on the list?


----------



## winger

Light beer fly by.


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## jw007

any more victims???


----------



## MissBC

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)

MM

Prodiver

Zara (probably)

BabyYoyo (she thinks)

d4ead (a4pad) ohh yes ill be there

Hamsternuts

MissBC

isnt mak supposed to be coming to make sweet sweet love to yoyo................................. oh i mean ummm bum love winger


----------



## Chris1

Winger (fat head)

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

MM

Prodiver

Zara (probably)

BabyYoyo (she thinks)

d4ead (a4pad) ohh yes ill be there

Hamsternuts

MissBC

Mak(I think)

WRT (I think)

Tel and mrs Tel are not coming anymore.


----------



## winger

chilisi said:


> have a good one winger and take it easy on us brits in the pub


LOL, I will chilisi and thanks. You will be missed, but not forgotten. :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I have a very important question....who is gonna be incharge or pics and videos? Because us poor sods who are marooned in Europe are gonna need to get some giggles in.

I also think we need to start a pool on who passes out first. :lol:


----------



## WRT

I'll have my camera phone with me, won't be taking pics of the ladies ar$es though:whistling:


----------



## hackskii

WRT said:


> I'll have my camera phone with me, won't be taking pics of the ladies ar$es though:whistling:


Chav shot with the wingman would be awesome.... :lol:

Chav gear on the wingman would be total class...lol


----------



## WRT

hackskii said:


> Chav shot with the wingman would be awesome.... :lol:
> 
> Chav gear on the wingman would be total class...lol


I'll bring some of my brothers clothes along with me then and his Nike TN hat, chav BELLEND!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> isnt mak supposed to be coming to make sweet sweet love to yoyo


Absolutely not, where did you get that idea from!?


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Absolutely not, where did you get that idea from!?


LOL yah just saw this too...


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Absolutely not, where did you get that idea from!?





BabyYoYo said:


> LOL yah just saw this too...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

you two cant fool anyone!! by all means keep trying though cause its funny

-you, at one stage have each others avy as your own

-mak is posting pics of yo yos ass on the board

-you both mentioned coming up on tuesday for the drinks on wed

- and not to mention all maks comments about smashing yoyo which are all over the board!!

common guys do you think we are all that oblivious!!

why not just say hey, maybe we are meeting up the night before!! cause then no one would give a sh1t but its funny when you continuously deny it b ut continue with the comments/banter/flirting etc etc


----------



## WRT

Lol tbh they know everyone knows what's going on:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

PMSL BC we haven't denied anything!! I am going to see Kate on tuesday, so what? I think it's funny that everyone gossips about it and tries to find out what's actually going on!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lololol I'm not touchy mate, I couldn't give a sh*t what anyone else says:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL BC we haven't denied anything!! I am going to see Kate on tuesday, so what? I think it's funny that everyone gossips about it and tries to find out what's actually going on!


We don't need to try and find out what's going on....it's all written out. :thumb:

On a side note...may I just say that I think YoYo should post a full sized version of her avvy in her journal and if it IS already there would some fellow perve please link me.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Page 127 Lys


----------



## Gym Bunny

Thanks darlin'!


----------



## MissBC

chilisi said:


> abit touchy there :tongue:


hahahaha


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Absolutely not, where did you get that idea from!?





MaKaVeLi said:


> I am going to see Kate on tuesday, so what?


hmmmmmmmm did i miss something or are these two posts saying 2 totally different things!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> hmmmmmmmm did i miss something or are these two posts saying 2 totally different things!!


I think you missed the sarcasm lol:laugh:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL BC we haven't denied anything!! I am going to see Kate on tuesday, so what? I think it's funny that everyone gossips about it and tries to find out what's actually going on!


hahahaha dont get all excited thinking we gossip about you mak or your head may get bigger than it already is :laugh:.....its plain to see whats going on as gymbunny said its all OVER the board..... its just funny that you two try and deny it/play dumb so much!!


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think you missed the sarcasm lol:laugh:


i think you missed adding it!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Ok, anyway can we get back on topic (winger bumming joe unconscious)


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Ok, anyway can we get back on topic (winger bumming joe unconscious)


Oh the mental image! :lol:

Somebody MUST take pics. :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh the mental image! :lol:
> 
> Somebody MUST take pics. :bounce:


il try if i remember but will only be on my phone!! but can still post them!! :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

MissBC said:


> hahahaha dont get all excited thinking we gossip about you mak or your head may get bigger than it already is :laugh:.....its plain to see whats going on as gymbunny said its all OVER the board..... *its just funny that you two try and deny it/play dumb so much!!*


Ok - so for anyone on the board who actually gives a $hit

I for one am not denying anything - I just prefer not to announce my business, who I'm seeing, when I'm seeing them and what I'm doing all over the board. PRIMARILY because it's no one else's business but MY OWN.

Yes people can read between the lines and yes they could figure out what is going on if they had half a brain cell - but to be quite frank, I don't think anyone actually cares.

So, how about this thread gets back on topic, namely US brits drinking the lovely winger under the table.. Yes?

Fabulous.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I've just realised being and Aussie, whose side am I on? I suppose the brits seeing as we're under the queens power!


----------



## shauno

lol and to think this is a bodybuilding site


----------



## hackskii

BabyYoYo said:


> Ok - so for anyone on the board who actually gives a $hit
> 
> I for one am not denying anything - I just prefer not to announce my business, who I'm seeing, when I'm seeing them and what I'm doing all over the board. PRIMARILY because it's no one else's business but MY OWN.
> 
> Yes people can read between the lines and yes they could figure out what is going on if they had half a brain cell - but to be quite frank, I don't think anyone actually cares.
> 
> So, how about this thread gets back on topic, namely US brits drinking the lovely winger under the table.. Yes?
> 
> Fabulous.


Yah, keep my and Kates business to ourselves ok?

I am getting damn pissed off at others saying our sexual experiances, our kinky nights out on the town naked and stuff.

Yah, we experimant like most young couples but I dont want the whole world knowing about us.

After all I am going to be married in about a weeks time........

Sorry, I just needed a little bit of drama in my life....lol

Kate and myself are not together, she is too young for me, I only sleep with grannies.... :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

hackskii said:


> Yah, keep my and Kates business to ourselves ok?
> 
> I am getting damn pissed off at others saying our sexual experiances, our kinky nights out on the town naked and stuff.
> 
> Yah, we experimant like most young couples but I dont want the whole world knowing about us.
> 
> After all I am going to be married in about a weeks time........
> 
> Sorry, I just needed a little bit of drama in my life....lol
> 
> Kate and myself are not together, she is too young for me, *I only sleep with grannies....* :lol:


And thats the bottom line....Cause Cellaratt said so...  ...


----------



## hackskii

lol, yah, I dont want it going around that I have slept with every woman on this site, so you guys please refrain from talking about me and all the girls ok? :innocent:


----------



## Chris1

I fail to see who's business it is other than there's?

I guess my life isn't devoid of enough fun to care?


----------



## curlie

jw007 said:


> Get the intercity mate, only takes hour and half tops from midlandsville, sorted:thumb:
> 
> Im going to need a wingman that I can rely on 100% not to pussy out when the stella starts flowing


Hey i thought i was chief fluffer holding "nose tork" to get you through the "barrier" pmsl:lol: :lol: or is that errr cheating !!! i know it goes strictly against your highly strung morals to use elicit substances to enhance your performance :whistling: x x x


----------



## hamsternuts

right, i've just jumped on someone else's laptop, is it still on, at the cheese pub?

tomorrow?


----------



## dmcc

If you're there tomorrow then you're early.


----------



## Chris1

Wednesday Hammy.


----------



## RedKola

Awesome song man!  Get's the old heart fluttering every time!


----------



## adesign

hamsternuts said:


> right, i've just jumped on someone else's laptop, is it still on, at the cheese pub?
> 
> tomorrow?


If your starting tomorrow you'll have a pretty decent head start! 

Sounds like its going to be a pretty messy occasion.


----------



## jw007

curlie said:


> Hey i thought i was chief fluffer holding "nose tork" to get you through the "barrier" pmsl:lol: :lol: or is that errr cheating !!! i know it goes strictly against your highly strung morals to use elicit substances to enhance your performance :whistling: x x x


Look what the cat dragged in:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh and in answer

I will win (as always) by ANY means necessary:beer: :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening boys and girls!

Does anyone know randomly off the top of their head how far away from Liverpool Street the pub is?


----------



## jw007

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening boys and girls!
> 
> Does anyone know randomly off the top of their head how far away from Liverpool Street the pub is?


eastbound circle line, 6 stops I think to blackfriars tube station, few mins walk from there ask someone when arrive:beer:


----------



## MissBC

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening boys and girls!
> 
> Does anyone know randomly off the top of their head how far away from Liverpool Street the pub is?


apparently walkable approx 30 at most


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

jw007 said:


> eastbound circle line, 6 stops I think to blackfriars tube station, few mins walk from there ask someone when arrive:beer:


Thanks! Seems simple enough



MissBC said:


> apparently walkable approx 30 at most


Thank you, might have to stick with the tube - I am remarkably good at getting lost


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

chilisi said:


> your going aswell now..?
> 
> its just getting better and better for me as i can go now..! we will have to have a christmas uk-muscle meet  :rockon:


Need to have a quick word with my Uni tomorrow but as long as they don't have any more unexpected expenses to lump me with I'll be there


----------



## winger

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Need to have a quick word with my Uni tomorrow but as long as they don't have any more unexpected expenses to lump me with I'll be there


My life is now full, damn this is going to be fun. :beer:


----------



## Guest

I'm sooooo Jealous of you Winger. Wish I could go:sad:


----------



## mushroomtip

i'll be there you bitch, **** off..love you


----------



## Uriel

mushroomtip said:


> i'll be there you bitch, **** off..love you


Winger - why the new username (with pic) :lol:


----------



## Craig660

I think that winger should keep an eye on joe, as if he is always slipping off to the toilet for a sneaky line, it will keep him sober for longer and able to drink more


----------



## Gym Bunny

Now a Christmas meetup sounds like a good idea......WA I want pics of you towering over Joe. :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

In my ordinary flat shoes or in heels? :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

jw007 said:


> eastbound circle line, 6 stops I think to blackfriars tube station, few mins walk from there ask someone when arrive:beer:


Blackfriars is permenatly shut at the minute dude, they are redoing it.

From Liverpool St get the central line three stops to chancery lane and its a 5min walk.

Personally I would walk it tho, will only take 15 minutes, I used to walk from Fenchurch st to Mayfair for my morning cardio and that only took 50mins!


----------



## hamsternuts

winger

JW

Curlie

Carbwhore

DB

TaintedSoul (Sean)

chilisi (hopefully!)

Chris1 (Chris)

Tel (possibly, depending on whether he's allowed out to play)

MM

Prodiver

Hamsternuts

i'll pop in


----------



## Uriel

Well, I'm deffo not coming!

After enjoying a whole 3/4 of a week off I've picked up a new contract in Greece, start Thursday 2 weeks on 2 weeks off lol.


----------



## jw007

Magic Torch said:


> Blackfriars is permenatly shut at the minute dude, they are redoing it.
> 
> From Liverpool St get the central line three stops to chancery lane and its a 5min walk.
> 
> Personally I would walk it tho, will only take 15 minutes, I used to walk from Fenchurch st to Mayfair for my morning cardio and that only took 50mins!


LMFAO

Trouble with people that work in London, The always ASSUME everybody knows where or which direction they should be walking to\from...

In fact above statement is a complete lie, Basically they say sh1t like "oh you should walk, its a nice walk will only take you 20mins" because it makes them feel superior letting others know "how well they know London":lol: :lol: :lol:

Pile of [email protected], get the tube, its easirer, no thinking or getting lost involved, let the Classic (snigger) Bodybuilders (in loosest possible term:whistling walk as they can do with losing some more muscle mass with extra cardio:lol: :lol:

Ps

Thanks for blackfriars tube tip:thumbup1:

I wil be getting off at mansion house, suggest WA does same


----------



## jw007

What time every one arriving???


----------



## hackskii

Uriel said:


> Winger - why the new username (with pic) :lol:


Ah hell, that is a buddy from work named Steve.

Oh man, you almost had me with that one.

MushroomTip is a friend from work, one of the funniest dudes I know.

He will have to fill in for Winger when he is gone.

Seperation anxiety will defo hit me......

Miss you bro, have fun, dont do anything I wouldnt do (excludes nothing:whistling.

lol @ mushroomtip


----------



## winger

mushroomtip said:


> i'll be there you bitch, **** off..love you


I love you too big porterhouse. I feel honored you posted first on the thread where winger out drinks the mighty J dub. Epic actually. :beer:

I will be there at 4:00 sharp. Just thought of something. If I sleep on the plane and go drink at 4:00, that will be my breakfast...lol


----------



## RedKola

winger said:


> I love you too big porterhouse. I feel honored you posted first on the thread where winger out drinks the mighty J dub. Epic actually. :beer:
> 
> I will be there at 4:00 sharp. Just thought of something.* If I sleep on the plane and go drink at 4:00, that will be my breakfast...lol*


Well, that could work to their advantage as by 4pm everyone will have been eating all day and therefore will be able to handle the alcohol more than you! 

Then....they will claim victory in an unfair battle of the drinkers! 

Stock up on the in flight meals Wingman, order seconds and prepare for battle at 4pm!


----------



## Magic Torch

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Trouble with people that work in London, The always ASSUME everybody knows where or which direction they should be walking to\from...
> 
> In fact above statement is a complete lie, Basically they say sh1t like "oh you should walk, its a nice walk will only take you 20mins" because it makes them feel superior letting others know "how well they know London":lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pile of [email protected], get the tube, its easirer, no thinking or getting lost involved, let the Classic (snigger) Bodybuilders (in loosest possible term:whistling walk as they can do with losing some more muscle mass with extra cardio:lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps
> 
> Thanks for blackfriars tube tip:thumbup1:
> 
> I wil be getting off at mansion house, suggest WA does same


your welcome


----------



## Chris1

I'm coming with Zara, so fvck knows lol

We're getting Bek en route.

Kinda hoping Bek knows where the hell everything is in the smoke!!


----------



## MissBC

Chris1 said:


> I'm coming with Zara, so fvck knows lol
> 
> We're getting Bek en route.
> 
> Kinda hoping Bek knows where the hell everything is in the smoke!!


zara has sat nav no??? easy.... :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

I have no idea. I can only navigate where water is involved, so unless we follow the coast I'm screwed


----------



## WRT

I've just realised i'll be the youngest there, [email protected]! Do any of you ldies like toyboy's? :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Matt might


----------



## TaintedSoul

I vote we get a plastic blow up doll for tomorrow night and we call it Ramsay.


----------



## winger

Can I hit it first then?


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Can I hit it first then?


you not left yet??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought at 1st you might be jet lagged, but as it seems you have a 1st class virgin atlantic pod you have no excuses whatsoever

Bring it on Fattus headus


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> I'm coming with Zara, so fvck knows lol
> 
> We're getting Bek en route.
> 
> Kinda hoping Bek knows where the hell everything is in the smoke!!


haha... me too 

OH DAMMIT..... need to do this congestion charge thing keep forgetting :cursing:



MissBC said:


> zara has sat nav no??? easy.... :thumb:


Yep. Simples. 



WRT said:


> I've just realised i'll be the youngest there, [email protected]! Do any of you ldies like toyboy's? :lol:


Erm.... :whistling:

:lol: :lol:



jw007 said:


> you not left yet??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aye this is a point.... who thinks this is a massive ruse and winger will be a no show.... 

Am having to leave Scotland at 6am to get there.... sounds like I'll have a longer journey than wingnut


----------



## Zara-Leoni

oh and ps before you start Joseph.... yes am taking plastic tubs with food in....

I am gner be in the car for about 4 days.... I need to eat regularly to try avoid the drama of drinking on an empty stomach....


----------



## MissBC

**** 6am..... what the fcuk??

does it take a whole day to drive from there x


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chris1 said:


> I'm coming with Zara, so fvck knows lol
> 
> We're getting Bek en route.
> 
> *Kinda hoping Bek knows where the hell everything is in the smoke!!*


You hot boxing the car on the way down?


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> **** 6am..... what the fcuk??
> 
> does it take a whole day to drive from there x


pretty much! lol


----------



## M_at

Chris1 said:


> I have no idea. I can only navigate where water is involved, so unless we follow the coast I'm screwed


The Thames is still a working river that far up my dear. I'll introduce you to google maps and google latitude tomorrow - it's like AIS for landlubbers 



Chris1 said:


> Matt might


Tut.



TaintedSoul said:


> I vote we get a plastic blow up doll for tomorrow night and we call it Ramsay.


Don't inflate it too much - wouldn't want it to be harder than the real thing. :lol:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> pretty much! lol


jesus you guys are keen to come for one night of drinks arent you!!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Lol, I have to get up at 7 as Zar has just informed me that she is getting here at 8!

I shall not be bringing any tupperware, I shall be relying on Burger Kings and Costa Coffe.


----------



## Chris1

M_at said:


> - it's like AIS for landlubbers


mmmm, you know to much....

....I may have to kill you!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Chris1 said:


> Lol, I have to get up at 7 as Zar has just informed me that she is getting here at 8!
> 
> I shall not be bringing any tupperware, I shall be relying on Burger Kings and Costa Coffe.


....up at 5am.... leave 6am... 2hrs to newcastle pick up sailor boy, approx 5 hrs from there to london but picking up beklet in bedford and guaranteed there will be traffic several places plus food and toilet stops etc so lets call it 7 hrs pmsl....

means arriving 3pm very roughly.... check in, shower and change, get to pub.... kinda reasonable timing lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul

M_at said:


> Don't inflate it too much - wouldn't want it to be harder than the real thing. :lol:


I was thinking about pushing it's penis inside so it matches the real guy too! :lol:


----------



## DB

Fair play for making the trip down guys! Good work


----------



## curlie

So......Whos bringing tupperware tommorrow ? :lolr is it just me carrying the big fellas" air tight asda box" stuffed with jaffa cakes ?lol :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Had to be done to see the Wingman. Plus a load of other good guys heading down it will be great to meet


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DB said:


> Fair play for making the trip down guys! Good work


Yeah..... not like that "Ramsay" person...... :whistling:

TBF.... not as far as portsmouth....  Was in london on fri/sat too..... should have just stayed where I was a bit longer


----------



## Zara-Leoni

curlie said:


> So......Whos bringing tupperware tommorrow ? :lolr is it just me carrying the big fellas" air tight asda box" stuffed with jaffa cakes ?lol :whistling:


Moi.... need to make sure I eat regularly or could be a disastrous evening and can't get away with jaffa cakes and mcdonalds etc unlike some :cursing:

wont be bloody chicken and rice though bugger that.... :nono:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah..... not like that "Ramsay" person...... :whistling:
> 
> TBF.... not as far as portsmouth....  Was in london on fri/sat too..... should have just stayed where I was a bit longer


top brought???????


----------



## DB

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah..... not like that "Ramsay" person...... :whistling:
> 
> TBF.... not as far as portsmouth....  *Was in london on fri/sat too..... should have just stayed where I was a bit longer *


Oh Zar! poor planning LOL!

Ramsey? who's that? he's dead as far as i'm concerned :ban: :ban: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> top brought???????


yeah but I dont think i like it.... will bring it but might still wear "that" dress 

(I have no shame  )

Will text u a pic..... choice was very poor and i left it kinda late.... 



DB said:


> Oh Zar! poor planning LOL!
> 
> Ramsey? who's that? he's dead as far as i'm concerned :ban: :ban: :thumb:


Aye I know.... still, not as big a fail as hamsterbollox :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> yeah but I dont think i like it.... will bring it but *might still wear "that" dress *
> 
> (I have no shame  )
> 
> Will text u a pic..... choice was very poor and i left it kinda late....
> 
> :


oh no :laugh:

yes pic xx


----------



## curlie

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Moi....* need to make sure I eat regularly or *could be a disastrous evening* and can't get away with jaffa cakes and mcdonalds etc unlike some :cursing:
> 
> wont be bloody chicken and rice though bugger that.... :nono:


You are joking young lady ? :lol: you'll be fine , i'll personally feed you a handfull of nuts every hour :whistling: lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

curlie said:


> You are joking young lady ? :lol: you'll be fine , i'll personally feed you a handfull of nuts every hour :whistling: lol


omg.... too many jokes about salted or chocolate or yoghurt coated.....

lets get off the subject of nuts.

Am bringing fish.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

not really but it was amusing


----------



## curlie

:innocent:



Zara-Leoni said:


> *omg.... too many jokes about salted or chocolate or yoghurt coated*.....
> 
> lets get off the subject of nuts.
> 
> Am bringing fish.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> not really but it was amusing


Ah rumbled at the first hurdle !! :innocent: So much for coming in under the radar !! :whistling: lol


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> omg.... too many jokes about salted or chocolate or yoghurt coated.....
> 
> lets get off the subject of nuts.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm nuts :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

curlie said:


> Ah rumbled at the first hurdle !! :innocent: So much for coming in under the radar !! :whistling: lol


Yeah nice try.... 

Gosh.... look how many reps you have for so few posts.... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## curlie

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah nice try....
> 
> Gosh.... look how many reps you have for so few posts.... :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


I'd like to think its because of my helpful nature, together with my wit and charm.............. however i know its only because i'm associated with the big man and feed him copious quantities of stella and jaffa cakes lol:thumb:


----------



## winger

fat head fly by.

Almost on the plane and I only had 4 beers before bording, still practicing.


----------



## Chris1

Keepit up big guy,

More importantly, safe flight!!!


----------



## winger

This is funny. I walk into the rest room of the VIP lounge and I pull my junk out and notice a guy next to me. It was Alfred Molina from the spider man movie. So we talk for a bit and he says, he has never met anyone while going pee before. That's how winger rolls.

Just about ready to take off.


----------



## Guest

How long is the flight Winger?


----------



## hackskii

Ok winger, keep it tight, you have all the tools and also the great looks............... 

I miss you bro.................


----------



## winger

Update. The guy sitting in front of me is the guy from run fat boy run. I will snap a pic. On the sly of course.


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> How long is the flight Winger?


9.5 to the UK, 10.5 from the U.K.

They gave me pj's for the flight. I got to shut off my phone so you guys and gals take care. Xxxooo


----------



## Uriel

Enjoy the night folks, wish I was there but as said off to Athens tomozz.

If Winger is only in the UK for one day I get the feeling he'll cry off to bed early anyway....can't see him drinking til midnight or more if he's going to the Dam the next day:whistling:


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> oh no :laugh:
> 
> yes pic xx


do the right thing B and forward it over


----------



## TaintedSoul

So it's 4pm at the cheese pub? And what was the nearest tube station again?


----------



## BabyYoYo

TaintedSoul said:


> So it's 4pm at the cheese pub? And what was the nearest tube station again?


What he said! :laugh: I get lost easily! :innocent:

Ahh so what is everyone wearing? I'm having a girly dilemma this morning!

:whistling:


----------



## DB

TaintedSoul said:


> So it's 4pm at the cheese pub? And what was the nearest tube station again?


mmm its prob a 5-10 min walk from Chancery lane tube on the central line matey


----------



## DB

BabyYoYo said:


> Ahh so what is everyone wearing? I'm having a girly dilemma this morning!
> 
> :whistling:


combats and a t-shirt.. simples! :bounce:


----------



## BabyYoYo

DB said:


> combats and a t-shirt.. simples! :bounce:


Of the white mothercare variety?!

:lol:

x


----------



## DB

BabyYoYo said:


> Of the white mothercare variety?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> x


Afraid not! I'll leave the mothercare medium t-shirts to MT2&sunbed leatherface JW!

mine will be XXL and not tight!


----------



## Prodiver

Since Blackfriars is closed the nearest/easiest tube station to the Cheese is St Pauls - walk throigh St Pauls Churchard N of the Cathedral, down Ludgate Hill, across Ludgate Circus and along Fleet Street. The Cheese is up an alley half way along on the R.

For those driving, after 6 you can prob find single yellow lines N of Fleet Street behind the Cheese in the Gough Suare or Shoe Lane area, or S of Fleet Street in Bouverie or Whitefriars Streets.

Best of luck - see ya later!


----------



## Prodiver

DB said:


> Afraid not! I'll leave the mothercare medium t-shirts to MT2&sunbed leatherface JW!
> 
> mine will be XXL and not tight!


Well as ever I'll be shamelessly in shorts and a rag top...

Hope they'll let me on!


----------



## TaintedSoul

BabyYoYo said:


> What he said! :laugh: I get lost easily! :innocent:
> 
> Ahh so what is everyone wearing? I'm having a girly dilemma this morning!
> 
> :whistling:


french maid, nurse outfit though a school girl outfit is always a winner.. guys you got any other sugestion??


----------



## BabyYoYo

TaintedSoul said:


> french maid, nurse outfit though a school girl outfit is always a winner.. guys you got any other sugestion??


:laugh:

Intelligent input as always!

:innocent:


----------



## TaintedSoul

BabyYoYo said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Intelligent input as always!
> 
> :innocent:


I'm here all day.. dont be shy to ask for help.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Better bump this up - as battle should be starting shortly


----------



## Irish Beast

Wish I was there!


----------



## ares1

i will be leaving the office shortly to witness this event...


----------



## Beklet

Waiting for various people to shower and tart themselves up. I'm the one in black with frizzy bleached hair :lol:


----------



## WRT

Sorry I can't make it guys my penis got caught in the disk drive on my PC and waiting for the firemen to free me, will defo be going to the Christmas one if it happens.


----------



## ba baracuss

Should be funny seeing some pics of this later :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> Waiting for various people to shower and tart themselves up. I'm the one in black with frizzy bleached hair :lol:


Beks if you have a camera phone I expect increasingly drunk updates to UKM...dammit I may have to go out drinking with my mates to stop feeling so left out.

I think we NEED a Christmas meetup too. :bounce:


----------



## hackskii

Pics yet?

Nothing?


----------



## BigDom86

bump for pics.

lol just saw your avvy scott


----------



## Uriel

Wonder if Winger has honked up yet and [email protected] his pants


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

i do hope so. lol


----------



## rs007

I think you all underestimate the wingster

I can see Joe waking up tomorrow, no trousers on, blood and semen dripping from his gaping bottom and thinking to himself "damn, what happened last night man?"

Winger happened Joe, thats what ****ing happened, now put the kettle on and make a cup of tea, bitch


----------



## Delhi

LOL you just know that on the end it will most linley be a female left standing. Zara? Hope you are presenting the team well down there ?


----------



## rs007

Delhi said:


> LOL you just know that on the end it will most linley be a female left standing. Zara? Hope you are presenting the team well down there ?


Thats probably true actually

After all, somebody needs to clean up afterwards :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

rs007 said:


> Thats probably true actually
> 
> After all, somebody needs to clean up afterwards :lol:


 :beer:


----------



## BigDom86

LittleChris said:


> :beer:


x2:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

rs007 said:


> Thats probably true actually
> 
> After all, somebody needs to clean up afterwards :lol:


Oh you are gonna suffer so much when she sees that! My money is on Beks :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Hey my fellow British people!

Joe is under the table (sucking me off like the bitch he is) passed out LOL.

I've smashed all the fine females pasties as my wife chugged beer down my neck, ah I love this country already:thumb:

LOL


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Hey my fellow British people!
> 
> Joe is under the table (sucking me off like the bitch he is) passed out LOL.
> 
> I've smashed all the fine females pasties as my wife chugged beer down my neck, ah I love this country already:thumb:
> 
> LOL


LMAO! We love you too baby :lol:


----------



## hackskii

WRT said:


> Hey my fellow British people!
> 
> Joe is under the table (sucking me off like the bitch he is) passed out LOL.
> 
> I've smashed all the fine females pasties as my wife chugged beer down my neck, ah I love this country already:thumb:
> 
> LOL


Haaaa haaaa, I cant rep you yet but I will have to do that later.

Very nice...........too funny.... :lol:

Thanks lads for making me laugh.


----------



## Guest

Have you heard anything from your bro yet Scott?


----------



## dog5566

i think thay have all ended up in a gay bar, by now,,


----------



## cellaratt

dog5566 said:


> i think thay have all ended up in a gay bar, by now,,


I thought that was suppose to be the highlight of his trip...  ...


----------



## hackskii

dog5566 said:


> i think thay have all ended up in a gay bar, by now,,


Man, this dude is totally handsome..........nice avatar too............. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumbup1: :innocent:


----------



## ba baracuss

dog5566 said:


> i think thay have all ended up in a gay bar, by now,,


They just e-mailed me this video - JW has grown a beard :thumb:



<div class=


----------



## dog5566

hackskii said:


> Man, this dude is totally handsome..........nice avatar too............. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumbup1: :innocent:


i no i do love my self ha ha lol,,,my smilies have stoped working??


----------



## Gym Bunny

Surely there must be some drunken updates by now???


----------



## M_at

Drunken updates have been provided in other threads already 

D4ead arrived first, then Winger, then the rest of us.

We drank and had fun


----------



## MissBC

was a funny night for sure!!

Joe is as black as the ace of spades and i swear his teshirt was about to rip into pieces BUT ffs that man is funny, was even more so when the classics boys turned up!!! 'snigger'

I think in the space of 3 hours winger managed to grab both of my ass cheeks, jiggle and dribble on my boobs all while speaking to them like they were their own person, then while sitting at the table i believe he almost got a boner from looking at my legs and he was super stoked he did all that without DB noticing hahahaha

:thumb: :thumb :

we left about 10 and not sure what time those boys and girls finished up!!

:rockon:


----------



## MissBC

so how did it all finish up??????? i want details???


----------



## BigDom86

bump for pics


----------



## ares1

BigDom86 said:


> bump for pics


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

there were some paparazzi there for sure, god, those ukm men are snap happy hahahahaha namely winger and prodiver


----------



## Gym Bunny

MissBC said:


> was a funny night for sure!!
> 
> Joe is as black as the ace of spades and i swear his teshirt was about to rip into pieces BUT ffs that man is funny, was even more so when the classics boys turned up!!! 'snigger'
> 
> I think in the space of 3 hours winger managed to grab both of my ass cheeks, jiggle and dribble on my boobs all while speaking to them like they were their own person, then while sitting at the table i believe he almost got a boner from looking at my legs and he was super stoked he did all that without DB noticing hahahaha
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> we left about 10 and not sure what time those boys and girls finished up!!
> 
> :rockon:


LMAO! Reps for that amazing post when I am recharged. :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Cant type much... head still spinning!!

We left pub about 11pm. The glorious Winger and Jow retired home!! WTF???

So Zara, Chris, D3ead and myself went to Abacus and carried on drinking... bad move I feel like sh!t today.


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> there were some paparazzi there for sure, god, those ukm men are snap happy hahahahaha namely winger and prodiver


LOL i think you managed to avoid being snapped... :lol:

It was good to meet everyone! :beer:


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


> LOL i think you managed to avoid being snapped... :lol:
> 
> It was good to meet everyone! :beer:


hahahahahah dam straight im happpy to smile for a few proper pics but when you have 3 men lined up at the end of the table flashing their cameras like there is no tomorro it soon becomes :cursing:

not to mention Joe and DB getting ****ed off cause they didnt have time to tense their guns!!


----------



## Irish Beast

I wanna know who passed out first and had the broom handle shoved up their rectum


----------



## ares1

Irish Beast said:


> I wanna know who passed out first and had the broom handle shoved up their rectum


Prodiver - but he was only pretending to be passed out :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

CarbWhore said:


> Prodiver - but he was only pretending to be passed out :lol: :lol:


Steady on! Broom handles? Not me - only the real thing and fully conscious! :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

When I can find the right lead I'll post some... interesting pics...


----------



## Chris1

Ow.


----------



## M_at

Chris1 said:


> Ow.


Shut up - some of us are at work.


----------



## Chris1

Some of us didn't get in till 3!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Chris1 said:


> Some of us didn't get in till 3!


Lightweight. :tt2:


----------



## Prodiver

Chris1 said:


> Ow.


Hi! Big Man! Good head? (in the nicest possible sense!) :laugh:


----------



## treb92

CarbWhore said:


> Prodiver - but he was only pretending to be passed out :lol: :lol:


Ha ha:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Prodiver said:


> Hi! Big Man! Good head? (in the nicest possible sense!) :laugh:


Was ok, had to get darren to finish me off though


----------



## Dantreadz85

was a good night then??


----------



## Chris1

I'll let you know when I remember!

Shame all the "big dogs" went home early.

I can remember arguing in the club with DJ because he didn't have hearts on fire lol

Got an umbrella somehow, but left it behind.

Its all seans fault.


----------



## TH0R

Dantreadz85 said:


> was a good night then??


Reading between the lines, I'd say it was a few people gathering for a couple of

Sherries and fighting for the front of the que when the Pics were taken.

Not saying there was any attention seekers there though......................


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chris1 said:


> I'll let you know when I remember!
> 
> Shame all the "big dogs" went home early.
> 
> I can remember arguing in the club with DJ because he didn't have hearts on fire lol
> 
> Got an umbrella somehow, but left it behind.
> 
> Its all seans fault.


PMSL - you did look rather out of place walking around with your umbrella!! :lol: :lol:

Zara came in handy getting strangers to buy us drinks!! See woman can be of use!


----------



## rs007

PMSL I just knew zara would be one of the last standing - doing Scotland proud 

PMSL at the "Alpha" members, after all their posturing, they clearly shot their loads prematurely :lol:

Winger is the only one with a good excuse, all that air travel/jetlag and sightseeing earlier in the day obviously put him at a distinct disadvantage 

Stella drinking poofters :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

fvck it!!! I'm going back to bed......


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I'm sorry I didn't make it guys and possibly have made the biggest mistake of my life by not doing so.


----------



## Chris1

Lol. I forgot about that. Zar and her 3 brothers. Scottish, geordie, saffer and a cockney.

Some family!

Reps to dead. First in, last out.

Would have been me but I was delayed due to woman prepping themselves.

I swear puts less time into contest prep than going out


----------



## rs007

Chris1 said:


> Reps to dead. First in, last out.


Yeah but he is already used to night shifts etc, lazy cnt was probably kipping all day - unfair advantage - cheater IMO

:lol:


----------



## jw007

Was a good nite, Great Fun

Winger was a pussy, several times I tried to "engage" him in pint downage and random mixture consumption....

But after each one he somehow sloped off

I was super ready for action, 3 stella on train, downed another 2 after winger went back to hotel to nail his missus for 10 mins

So by time he was ready to go I had 5 to his 1 and he still wouldnt man up:lol: :lol:

Glad to say I 100% outgunned everyone, especially DB (i thik when people post pics this wil be confirmed)

Carbwhore and magic torch (jamie who incidently dresses like the biggest chav in the world) had a Classic (snigger) abbage posedown

Its difficult to determine who was skinnier TBH:lol: :lol:

Pub was full of benders

DMCC

M_Matt

Prodiver

DB

They were all snogging fckin disgusting:lol: :lol:

Had a chat with everyone, good to meet you all (again some of you)

I had to leave at 1130 as was getting train

Besides only people stayin were zara and TS and chris and I cant understand a fckin word any of then say

Ps

Did I mention a OUT GUNNED DB:thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha nice socks . . . Hey Winger felt my guns too, just to prove he wasn't all about the boobies


----------



## Prodiver

jw007 said:


> Was a good nite, Great Fun...
> 
> Did I mention a OUT GUNNED DB:thumb:


Yes it was! :thumb:

Outgunned DB? Deffo visually. We should've got the tape measure out and measured yours, his and mine... :laugh:

Shame your t-shirt wasn't at tight as my tank...


----------



## jw007

Beklet said:


> Ha ha nice socks . . . Hey Winger felt my guns too, just to prove he wasn't all about the boobies


Superman ones

Thats how super heros roll:thumb:

Oh Nice to see you were not a p1ssy smelly ginegr this time 

xx


----------



## jw007

Prodiver said:


> Yes it was! :thumb:
> 
> Outgunned DB? Deffo visually. We should've got the tape measure out and measured yours, his and mine... :laugh:
> 
> Shame your t-shirt wasn't at tight as my tank...


Could have tried, but pull that tape tight and the fckers would have burst amout of site shots they had past few days:lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes mate, that top was too gay and tight even for me:beer:

wheres the pics???

You can see all the women(and men) hanging off the gunnage:lol:


----------



## MissBC

Prodiver said:


> Yes it was! :thumb:
> 
> Outgunned DB? Deffo visually. We should've got the tape measure out and measured yours, his and mine... :laugh:
> 
> Shame your t-shirt wasn't at tight as my tank...


your tank was rubber bondage kinky fetish sh1t thats why :laugh::laugh:

all u needed was weemans gimp mask and you would have been sorted! :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Any pics Joe??


----------



## pastanchicken

Lack of pics is disappointing to say the least :nono:


----------



## Prodiver

MissBC said:


> your tank was rubber bondage kinky fetish sh1t thats why :laugh::laugh:
> 
> all u needed was weemans gimp mask and you would have been sorted! :lol:


Never occurs to me that it's bondage kinky fetish sh1t - sort of familiar everyday material for a diver and I don't wear that sort of thing for sex - or anything for that matter - never worn a gimp mask in my life! (What is a gimp mask?) Pefectly normal pervert, me. :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm sorry I didn't make it guys and possibly have made the biggest mistake of my life by not doing so.


I think you may make bigger mistakes than that to be honest 

Where are the pics :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

This made me laugh, I want some pics......

So winger was a pussy?

MissBC, so winger got a handful?

Did he smack your ass too?

He has done that to a total stranger before and the chick didnt wink an eye...lol

When her boyfriend came back he asked if something happened, they all just smiled.


----------



## Dsahna

Pics:mad:


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> This made me laugh, I want some pics......
> 
> So winger was a pussy?
> 
> MissBC, so winger got a handful?
> 
> Did he smack your ass too?
> 
> He has done that to a total stranger before and the chick didnt wink an eye...lol
> 
> When her boyfriend came back he asked if something happened, they all just smiled.


Winger was slapping everyone's ar$e - BOOM! - including mine!


----------



## jw007

Dsahna said:


> Pics


Matt and prodiver are the camera men, pester them


----------



## Tiger81

Pics or this event never happened and you all die..


----------



## MissBC

hackskii said:


> This made me laugh, I want some pics......
> 
> So winger was a pussy?
> 
> MissBC, so winger got a handful?
> 
> Did he smack your ass too?
> 
> He has done that to a total stranger before and the chick didnt wink an eye...lol
> 
> When her boyfriend came back he asked if something happened, they all just smiled.


hahahahah well yes, talked to my boobies numerous times, along with being super sneaky to jiggle me so ofcourse they would jiggle too!!

then when saying good bye, it was a one armed hug while he grabbed the opposite ass cheek, then the other arm hug so he could grab the other ass cheek then he said good buy to me!! then said good bye to the boobies and then grabed my ass again all while jumping for joy that DB hadnt seen!! :laugh:


----------



## M_at

I only got a few but I'll post them up tonight after the gym


----------



## Dsahna

jw007 said:


> Matt and prodiver are the camera men, pester them


Lads get your backsides in gear:wink:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Lads get your backsides in gear:wink:


Its like gettin blood from a stone...I have to assume that the pics show everyone looking skinny / fat / weak.....so no one wants to post them...its the only explanation


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Its like gettin blood from a stone...I have to assume that the pics show everyone looking skinny / fat / weak.....so no one wants to post them...its the only explanation


X2


----------



## MaKaVeLi

So then guys who slagged me off? At least have the balls to say it to me


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> So then guys who slagged me off? At least have the balls to say it to me


 :confused1: wtf


----------



## DB

MaKaVeLi said:


> So then guys who slagged me off? At least have the balls to say it to me


LMFAO!!

Thought you were coming anyway? what happened to you?


----------



## Craig660

MaKaVeLi said:


> So then guys who slagged me off? At least have the balls to say it to me


either paranoid or you had spies there lol


----------



## ares1

IanStu said:


> Its like gettin blood from a stone...I have to assume that the pics show everyone looking skinny / fat / weak.....so no one wants to post them...its the only explanation


LOL the only person looking skinny, fat and weak was me :crying:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> :confused1: wtf


I'm kidding, there has been a lot of animosity towards me in the past but lets put all that behind us and be friends, my life would be over without you guys:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

DB said:


> LMFAO!!
> 
> Thought you were coming anyway? what happened to you?


Oh I just decided not to come mate, didn't you get told all about me anyway:confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think we should all go on a mass negging rampage if nobody get's their butt into gear and posts pics!

Also....I cannot believe that not one person had a tapemeasure with them. Honestly! Call yourselfs BBers? :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Here ya go:


----------



## TH0R

Gym Bunny said:


> Also....I cannot believe that not one person had a tapemeasure with them. Honestly! Call yourselfs BBers? :lol:


I heard that DB had one but hid it when he saw Joes gunnage:lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Why have you let the indian waiter sit with you :lol:


----------



## MissBC

tel3563 said:


> Why have you let the indian waiter sit with you :lol:


told ya, black as the ace of spades


----------



## TaintedSoul

MaKaVeLi said:


> So then guys who slagged me off? At least have the balls to say it to me


insecurities?  :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Didn't realise Joe was of ethnic origin?


----------



## TaintedSoul

tel3563 said:


> Why have you let the indian waiter sit with you :lol:


Yeah... should have called him Vinod or something all night.


----------



## Prodiver




----------



## MaKaVeLi

Well Matt looks like he's lost weight, nice one!


----------



## MissBC

TaintedSoul said:


> insecurities? :confused1:


x 2

and thinking we spend the evening slagging him off!! hahahaha :laugh:

mak you should have just come then and seen infact that all talk was about guns, boobies, drinking and other such topics!!


----------



## Prodiver




----------



## Kezz

tel3563 said:


> Why have you let the indian waiter sit with you :lol:


 Dream tan was put on in the bogs an hour before


----------



## The Chauffeur

Didn't know the Hoff was going to be there :rockon:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> x 2
> 
> and thinking we spend the evening slagging him off!! hahahaha :laugh:
> 
> mak you should have just come then and seen infact that all talk was about guns, boobies, drinking and other such topics!!


Erm no, no insecurities, it's just what I heard


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Someone needs to tell Joe that he's supposed to fast during Ramadan!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Craig660

By the looks of these pics so far DB and JW guns are very close 2 call so far. . .


----------



## jw007

Fck me

Check out that GUN


----------



## Gym Bunny

Prodiver you are an angel...and as wide as feckin house! Damn you are wasted on men. Chris is bigger than I thought he'd be. Joe, lay off the MT2.

Expect reppage when I am recharged. I don't recognise everyone tho.


----------



## Craig660

More pics of ZARA, you can tell prodiver took these, all of the men lol


----------



## DB

If u notice...Joe isn't in the same pic as me.. he was scared of being outgunned!

If you look at the first set of pics where Carbwhore and his fluffy barnet is blocking my face I comfortably outgun joe in that pic!


----------



## TH0R

nobbylou said:


> Someone needs to tell Joe that he's supposed to fast during Ramadan!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL:lol:

Good pics Patrick:thumb:


----------



## JBC Nutrition

DB said:


> If u notice...Joe isn't in the same pic as me.. he was scared of being outgunned!
> 
> If you look at the first set of pics where Carbwhore and his fluffy barnet is blocking my face I comfortably outgun joe in that pic!


I must say, your Gun's looked pretty impressive, maybe if yours were as dark as Joe's then might have looked even better


----------



## Prodiver

Craig660 said:


> More pics of ZARA, you can tell prodiver took these, all of the men lol


Actually I didn't take all of them - Yoyo grabbed my cam... 

I did take the one of Zara...


----------



## ares1

DB said:


> If u notice...Joe isn't in the same pic as me.. he was scared of being outgunned!
> 
> If you look at the first set of pics where Carbwhore and his fluffy barnet is blocking my face I comfortably outgun joe in that pic!


1 WORD....

*CALVES* :lol:


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> If u notice...Joe isn't in the same pic as me.. he was scared of being outgunned!
> 
> If you look at the first set of pics where Carbwhore and his fluffy barnet is blocking my face I comfortably outgun joe in that pic!


Whatever spagetti ARMS

A Bodybuilder Out GUNNED by a Powerlifter that cheats,does not eat properly and has a torn bicep

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!*

I would re-evaluate your training or gear usage or both:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

CarbWhore said:


> 1 WORD....
> 
> *CALVES* :lol:


Good shout J


----------



## MaKaVeLi

DB's guns look lean


----------



## jw007

CarbWhore said:


> 1 WORD....
> 
> *CALVES* :lol:


*CLASSIC:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*

Snigger (editted by DB  )


----------



## ba baracuss

Prodiver said:


> Here ya go:


MT2 SHIC ahoy mg:

Yoyo being used for contrast purposes :thumb:


----------



## DB

ba baracuss said:


> MT2 SHIC ahoy mg:
> 
> Yoyo being used for contrast purposes :thumb:


Thing is Yoyo isn't actually pale! lol


----------



## ba baracuss

DB said:


> Thing is Yoyo isn't actually pale! lol


That's what I was thinking mate :laugh:

I think she's used MT2 fairly recently too WTF!

Maybe he put some Jan Tana show marmite on or something :confused1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

DB said:


> Thing is Yoyo isn't actually pale! lol


Correct



ba baracuss said:


> That's what I was thinking mate :laugh:
> 
> *I think she's used MT2 fairly recently too WTF!*
> 
> Maybe he put some Jan Tana show marmite on or something :confused1:


Correct again.

Joe would make an indian look pale.


----------



## DB

ba baracuss said:


> That's what I was thinking mate :laugh:
> 
> I think she's used MT2 fairly recently too WTF!
> 
> Maybe he put some Jan Tana show marmite on or something :confused1:


Yeah she did use MT2

I think JW bathes in creasote!


----------



## TH0R

Seperated at birth:confused1:


----------



## MissBC

tel3563 said:


> Seperated at birth:confused1:


omfg :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jw007

Im sure I hit some gun shots

I had super peakthat day

Need to be seen to believed

Glad you all impressed with my Tan

Its all over


----------



## TaintedSoul

Right now Winger must be starrring at some Amsterdam pubs ceiling, smoke pouring out his ears and battling to string a sentance together!!


----------



## BigDom86

OMFG didnt realise he was that dark :/ wouildnt of guessed he was a pure ******


----------



## WRT

Nice pics, Kate looks like an albino compared to when I saw her:lol:


----------



## ba baracuss

tel3563 said:


> Seperated at birth:confused1:


 :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Looking awesome lads:thumbatrick,you look plastered mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

LOL...nice pics...the only one I realy recognise is president Mugabe (didnt think he liked to be seen with white people)...oh and Pat because of his trademark white beard...are the rest just random people who drifted into shot :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

theres a couple i dont recognise. i see chris, jw, patrick, db, yoyo

who is in the white shirt with blue stripe ? and whose the guy next to yoyo all the time

just recognized dead, in the dark tshirt and grey jacket thing. looks bigger than he does in his avvy tbh. quite suprised!


----------



## Dsahna

I see my mate dead:thumb:flaunting his pecs like theres no tomorrow!

And pat,joe and mat


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Looking awesome lads:thumbatrick,you look plastered mate:lol:


Mildly!

Off to the gym if I can drag my ar$e there... :beer:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> I see my mate dead:thumb:flaunting his pecs like theres no tomorrow!
> 
> And pat,joe and mat


no it cant be d4ead as he only wears Hi-Vis jackets....must be some looky likey who didnt get it quite right


----------



## hackskii

Ok, I am a bit lost here can anyone tell me who the guy in the black is?

And also the guy standing next to winger, and also the guy standing behind winger on the immediate right of him?










Who is the guy next to yo yo?










Who are these two handsome dudes?


----------



## TaintedSoul

I'm the guy in the black shirt Scott. Then between myself and Winger is d3ead.

Bottom two are d4ead and carbwhore.

Chap next to yo yo is Curly.


----------



## BigDom86

pic1 is M_at next to wingman

pic3 on the left is dead


----------



## MissBC

black T = tainted soul

next to winger = D4ed

Next to yo yo = curly

bottom pic

D4ed and carbwhore


----------



## Chris1

There was me, darren (DMCC), m_at, patrick (prodiver), joe, DB, dead, BC, yo-yo, zara, beklet, curly, taintedsoul, magic torch, carbwhore.

Probably others but I'm on my phone and can't see who I've typed.

And the wingman of course!


----------



## Chris1

I'm the guy in the yellow diesel t-shirt.

That's dead, matt and sean next to winger in the first pic.


----------



## d4ead

hey you lot, fun pics...

i look fat thanks for that.


----------



## ares1

d4ead said:


> hey you lot, fun pics...
> 
> i look fat thanks for that.


LOL i look like a retard  its the bad lighting imo.


----------



## Dsahna

Has darron grew his hair?


----------



## Gym Bunny

d4ead said:


> hey you lot, fun pics...
> 
> i look fat thanks for that.


Well if you will hide yourself under 100s of layers..... 

You have gorgeous eyes tho'


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> hey you lot, fun pics...
> 
> i look fat thanks for that.


i said you looked bigger than your avvy:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Damn, carbwhore looks like he could be in Hollywood.

Handsome chap.

Curly looks huge, a big man no doubt, he is kind of handsome too.

Tainted, you are super tall, damn how tall are you?

Man, I wish I went, that would be one of a kind time.

Did my brothers wife get smashed and tell everyone she loves them?

Did anyone have any problem with the yanks accent?

Did he have any problems with understanding any of you?

Did you guys have any problems understanding each other?

I love the Britt accent, I think it sounds nice.

Guess diffrent parts would have diffrent accents.


----------



## d4ead

TaintedSoul said:


> PMSL - you did look rather out of place walking around with your umbrella!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Zara came in handy getting strangers to buy us drinks!! See woman can be of use!


yes that did work rather well  thanks babe



rs007 said:


> Yeah but he is already used to night shifts etc, lazy cnt was probably kipping all day - unfair advantage - cheater IMO
> 
> :lol:


fuk off, first in - last out end of, cheat nothing. out drunk um all.



CarbWhore said:


> LOL the only person looking skinny, fat and weak was me :crying:


bollox, your were wearing cuff links ffs, ive never seen someone wear cufflinks in real life. now thats class.


----------



## colt24

nobbylou said:


> Someone needs to tell Joe that he's supposed to fast during Ramadan!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Damn, carbwhore looks like he could be in Hollywood.
> 
> Handsome chap.
> 
> Curly looks huge, a big man no doubt, he is kind of handsome too.
> 
> Tainted, you are super tall, damn how tall are you?
> 
> Man, I wish I went, that would be one of a kind time.
> 
> Did my brothers wife get smashed and tell everyone she loves them?
> 
> Did anyone have any problem with the yanks accent?
> 
> Did he have any problems with understanding any of you?
> 
> Did you guys have any problems understanding each other?
> 
> I love the Britt accent, I think it sounds nice.
> 
> Guess diffrent parts would have diffrent accents.


we understood him, he struggled with us.

his wife fuked off to bed at 6pm

carb was a handsome fuker.

curley was great, top geezer. big chap for sure.

and yes you should have come..


----------



## dmcc

CarbWhore said:


> 1 WORD....
> 
> *CALVES* :lol:


Matt and I out-calved all of you 

I had a great time but am not sure how I avoided being in any of the photos... Nice to meet up with friends old and new. Apologies to those who I didn't get a chance to chat to but I got caught up with Matt and Chris and then got read the Riot Act by Apu (deservedly so).

More apologies to those men there who I didn't feel up, it wasn't for the want of trying. My, Winger's got a firm ass...


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> i said you looked bigger than your avvy:thumbup1:


if you actually stopped in, one of these days when you drive past my house you could see.


----------



## d4ead

didnt chat enough dmcc (mat kept butting in  ) hope to catch up with you some other time.


----------



## dmcc

Matt and I had.... um.... business to attend to


----------



## Guest

PMSL at Joe what have you done to your self?!

I have to say DB wins the best body award based on these pictures.


----------



## T.F.

dmcc said:


> Matt and I had.... um.... business to attend to


Now that sounds dodgy as hell. Was it Matt, yourself and Charles attending to this business? :lol:

DB, looking massive big man!

Looks like a good time, if i lived over there i'd have loved to have went along.


----------



## BabyYoYo

LOL omg - such funny pictures!

It was a wicked night, good crowd of people etc etc, shame couldn't stay longer as had work this morning, felt a little rough this morning! LOL

We should all do it again sometime!


----------



## Tiger81

Joe you are a heck of a colour! David dickinson aint got sh1t on you pal


----------



## d4ead

yeh if you met him youd asume he was of black or asian decent.


----------



## jw007

All these racist comments:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Surely thats bullying:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

I actually got some compliments too last night, made my day. And no, I wasn't fishing either. Some people there had met me before but haven't seen me for ages and they all said how different I looked.

Funniest thing said to me: "Oh my god you're Irish!" :lol:

Chris was looking fab. Lucky I didn't try to do things to him.


----------



## TH0R

Oh man, never thought I'd say this but, cmon guys, leave Joe alone, enough is enough

Leave the guy to consider his own short comings

I believe Asian males are very insecure in such things:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85

d4ead said:


> yeh if you met him youd asume he was of black or asian decent.


lol i think he could go couple notches darker 

make the next meet up on a weekend an ill tag along . not much of a drinker tho im on my ass at about 3 pints lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

dmcc said:


> I actually got some compliments too last night, made my day. And no, I wasn't fishing either. Some people there had met me before but haven't seen me for ages and they all said how different I looked.
> 
> Funniest thing said to me: "*Oh my god you're Irish*!" :lol:
> 
> Chris was looking fab. Lucky I didn't try to do things to him.


Ooooh I wonder who could have said that! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Prodiver said:


> Winger was slapping everyone's ar$e - BOOM! - including mine!


That is my boy there...lol



MissBC said:


> hahahahah well yes, talked to my boobies numerous times, along with being super sneaky to jiggle me so ofcourse they would jiggle too!!
> 
> then when saying good bye, it was a one armed hug while he grabbed the opposite ass cheek, then the other arm hug so he could grab the other ass cheek then he said good buy to me!! then said good bye to the boobies and then grabed my ass again all while jumping for joy that DB hadnt seen!! :laugh:


DB would have let him, he isnt the most handsome guy you know....lol



dmcc said:


> Matt and I out-calved all of you
> 
> More apologies to those men there who I didn't feel up, it wasn't for the want of trying. My, Winger's got a firm ass...


Seems winger wasnt the only one slapping asses....lol


----------



## Chris1

I have to say that everyone was very complimentary as well, great confidence booster for me.

Luckily I got the tallest award, just, may have been the heels 

Darren, you and Matt did try.

Jesus that's just reminded me of Patrick and Matt saying good night to each other!!!

If you wanted racist you should have heard what the Barman said to Joe to get him out of the bar


----------



## d4ead

you were a lanky bugger


----------



## Chris1

What the hell were all those texts this morning.

I woke up and it was like you wanted to sh*g me lol


----------



## d4ead

haha, got to waterloo and it was locked up. didnt expect a train but thought the damn place would be open. started to rain so i thought id try you to see if i could kip on your hotel floor. alass you ignored your phone. so i was forced to find another open bar.

bastards


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> What the hell were all those texts this morning.
> 
> I woke up and it was like you wanted to sh*g me lol


Ah sorry about that......

Yes indeed girlies, Chris is well fit, go get him!!!! (Yes I love tall men :laugh: )



d4ead said:


> haha, got to waterloo and it was locked up. didnt expect a train but thought the damn place would be open. started to rain so i thought id try you to see if i could kip on your hotel floor. alass you ignored your phone. so i was forced to find another open bar.
> 
> bastards


Don't even get me started lol...Zara ignored her phone so I went home lol


----------



## dmcc

Chris one more pint and I'd have been trying to unbutton your jeans.


----------



## M_at

I bought him doubles in the hope that he'd unbutton them himself!


----------



## TaintedSoul

hackskii said:


> Tainted, you are super tall, damn how tall are you?
> 
> Man, I wish I went, that would be one of a kind time.
> 
> Did my brothers wife get smashed and tell everyone she loves them?
> 
> Did anyone have any problem with the yanks accent?
> 
> Did he have any problems with understanding any of you?
> 
> Did you guys have any problems understanding each other?
> 
> I love the Britt accent, I think it sounds nice.
> 
> Guess diffrent parts would have diffrent accents.


I'm 6"2 tall... just need to grow wider now.

Unfortunately I never got to meet Wingers wife as I got that just after 6pm and she had gone back to hotel.


----------



## Chris1

Sorry guys, if you'd found me orange WKD I would have been all yours 

MAybe next time :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

TS you are a very handsome man.

Fancy a shag?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara was looking lovely as usual, howcome Bek or BC aren't in any pics?


----------



## TaintedSoul

dmcc said:


> TS you are a very handsome man.
> 
> Fancy a shag?


Good looks, killer accent... I dont blame you mate I try shag myself regulary!!

But this is the second time you have asked me in the space of an hour. Now please stop begging! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

MaKaVeLi said:


> Zara was looking lovely as usual, howcome Bek or BC aren't in any pics?


I was hiding...... 

The irony was, Winger had difficulty with my and someone else's accent but not Zara or Chris...and me and the other chap have standard accents, mine slightly Northern :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

Mak, Winger has more pics when he gets them loaded up.

TS, stop fighting it man, you know you want it


----------



## dmcc

It won't stop till you put out. Or till I smash you in my gym. You DO remember agreeing to that?


----------



## Chris1

Was that for TS or me?

I remember saying I'll be down. I was more sober than you and Matt.

Having said that, I think George Best would have been more sober than Matt!


----------



## robc

Sorry if this has been said already but...










Vince Vaughn on the left, TS on the right.

:lol:

Looked like you guys and gals had a right laugh, if I knew you lot any better I'd be tempted to pop down :beer:

Seriously though, did no one think to get an autograph!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Chris - it was aimed at TS but to be fair...


----------



## Chris1

It's ok mate, I can see you've dumped me again :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Yes, for Matt now. The boy can deadlift...


----------



## M_at

dmcc said:


> Yes, for Matt now. The boy can deadlift...


 :wub:


----------



## TaintedSoul

dmcc said:


> It won't stop till you put out. Or till I smash you in my gym. You DO remember agreeing to that?


I remember talking about a training session one day.... though perhaps you had other motives. :confused1:

But I shower with soap on a rope. There is no chance that baby is falling to the floor and me picking it up! :lol:



robc said:


> Sorry if this has been said already but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Vaughn on the left, TS on the right.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Looked like you guys and gals had a right laugh, if I knew you lot any better I'd be tempted to pop down :beer:
> 
> Seriously though, did no one think to get an autograph!! :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: good one.


----------



## Chris1

dmcc said:


> Yes, for Matt now. The boy can deadlift...


I wish I could un-rep you for that!


----------



## dmcc

TS there are showers at my gym but I've never seen anyone use them. It's that kind of gym, not like your poncey £75-a-month David Lloyd health club


----------



## TaintedSoul

dmcc said:


> TS there are showers at my gym but I've never seen anyone use them. It's that kind of gym, not like your poncey £75-a-month David Lloyd health club


hahaha I dont shower at David Lloyds gym. I do at my upper class £95/month Reebok gym when I go there. They have shower gel, shampoo and even body cream in the change rooms!! How cool is that!!! :thumb:

P.S. ( I dont use body cream.. actually found it weird to have in the change room? )


----------



## dmcc

How fúcking gay is that, more to the point. You pay £60/mo more for Reebok than I do for my spit-and-sawdust place  Now THAT'S a gym.


----------



## hackskii

Anyone got pics of Chris?


----------



## dmcc

He was so hot he scorched the lens on my camera.


----------



## Chris1

The grup photo has me in Hacks, I'm the one on the right in the yellow top.

Tiny looking fella :whistling:


----------



## The Chauffeur

So where's the pics of DMCC and MissBC ? didn't hamsternuts show up ?


----------



## LittleChris

****ing hell JW, you look like a ****!


----------



## hackskii

Chris1 said:


> The grup photo has me in Hacks, I'm the one on the right in the yellow top.
> 
> Tiny looking fella :whistling:


How tall are you Chris?


----------



## Chris1

6ft 3 to 4, haven't measured in a while.


----------



## 3752

LittleChris said:


> ****ing hell JW, you look like a ****!


Make another racist comment like this again and you will be banned


----------



## Magic Torch

Was a funny night, good to put some faces to names, I wasn't in the most sociable mood, I blame the diet and the fact I had spent the previous 2 hours in hospital, so didnt get round everyone but will next time lol

LOL at the chav, I guess that is true but I wasn't expecting to come just thought I'd pop down and show my face (chav or no chav lol) but next time I'll make more of an effort xx

LOL at the ab shot, you can see how much weight I have lost but the jeans almost around my ankles! That WAS NOT for Patrick's benifit haha - got to say tho Provider is a beast of a man, I didn't know his age until BC and Baz told me after, not that that matters but I hope I look 1/5th of his size when I get there.

Hope to see you some of you in Notts in 6 weeks.

Winger I hope you enjoyed the night in London, and enjoy the dam and the rest of the Med x


----------



## BabyYoYo

Magic Torch said:


> Was a funny night, good to put some faces to names, *I wasn't in the most sociable mood,* I blame the diet and the fact I had spent the previous 2 hours in hospital, so didnt get round everyone but will next time lol
> 
> LOL at the chav, I guess that is true but I wasn't expecting to come just thought I'd pop down and show my face (chav or no chav lol) but next time I'll make more of an effort xx
> 
> LOL at the ab shot, you can see how much weight I have lost but the jeans almost around my ankles! That WAS NOT for Patrick's benifit haha - got to say tho Provider is a beast of a man, I didn't know his age until BC and Baz told me after, not that that matters but I hope I look 1/5th of his size when I get there.
> 
> Hope to see you some of you in Notts in 6 weeks.
> 
> Winger I hope you enjoyed the night in London, and enjoy the dam and the rest of the Med x


lol you talked enough!  :laugh:


----------



## Jsb

goog to hear you all had a good time, guttered i couldn't come.

will give you a run for your money next time tho d4ed thats usually my trademark first in last out


----------



## Jsb

sorry jw db's gunnage looks more impressive.

just gone through all photos on here and ive got to say baby yoyo that pic of you in white dress, you look stunning


----------



## evad

looks like some good pics

i can see why most of you dont have your faces on your avatars though, it looks like the adams family


----------



## stow

looks like a good laugh, nice one for you lot making the effort to get together


----------



## dmcc

We should do it again, but on a Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Chris1

I agree, or you workers could stop making excuses and man up


----------



## dmcc

Excuse me Sailor Poof but we can't exactly do it when you're at work. And Matt and I were pretty well oiled last night and were both at work today. Thank you.


----------



## Chris1

Yeah, I noticed!!!!

You are all welcome to come visit me at work!


----------



## M_at

Chris1 said:


> I agree, or you workers could stop making excuses and man up


Says the poof with a 2 month break from work.


----------



## dmcc

Chris1 said:


> Yeah, I noticed!!!!
> 
> You are all welcome to come visit me at work!


I will if it's a freebie.


----------



## Chris1

Anything for a holiday eh!

Yes Matt, but I work my balls off to get that holiday.


----------



## TH0R

Chris1 said:


> Anything for a holiday eh!
> 
> Yes Matt, but I work my balls off to get that holiday.


Oh yes, that wheel you turn must be so heavy:lol:


----------



## Terra Firma

Wingman, how was today in Amsterdam? Where are you going after? Loads of questions for you tonight. When will I become a bronze member, how was last night? LOL:lol:

Can you guess I have over indulged with some beers? :beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Terra Firma said:


> Wingman, how was today in Amsterdam? Where are you going after? Loads of questions for you tonight. When will I become a bronze member, how was last night? LOL:lol:
> 
> *Can you guess I have over indulged with some beers?* :beer:


Stella by any chance?


----------



## Terra Firma

TaintedSoul said:


> Stella by any chance?


 No way! I used to drink stella in my teens, it sent me mental! Had 4 cans of holsten pils. I rarely drink a lot now but about 4-5 years ago I used to knock them back. Me and Atomic34 had a drinking competition with stella, managed to sink 12 pints of the stuff. Poor Gavin (atomic34) fell asleep outside a kebab shop, I just couldn't wake him up and had to leave him there:lol:

Edit: I'm not proud of this by the way, was a pretty messed up time in my life.


----------



## hackskii

Terra Firma said:


> No way! I used to drink stella in my teens, it sent me mental! Had 4 cans of holsten pils. I rarely drink a lot now but about 4-5 years ago I used to knock them back. Me and Atomic34 had a drinking competition with stella, managed to sink 12 pints of the stuff. Poor Gavin (atomic34) fell asleep outside a kebab shop, I just couldn't wake him up and had to leave him there:lol:
> 
> Edit: I'm not proud of this by the way, was a pretty messed up time in my life.


Ah, a woman after this mans heart.............lol


----------



## Terra Firma

hackskii said:


> Ah, a woman after this mans heart.............lol


 I have been ashamed about that part of my life for a while, only just starting to forgive myself and see the funny side. Another time Gavin puked over my landlady's car and she refused to let him stay the night. He had to walk 8 miles home, the poor sod. We are much better behaved now though:innocent:


----------



## hackskii

Well darling it was more of a tongue and cheak comment.

I dont want a drunk for a wife, now a loose girlfriend is another story............lol

My chick does not like me to drink, but she will have some brew too.

I put that back on her, then she suggests it is my fault because I do it..........lol

She hates the fact she is gaining weight, then I toss that back to her.....I know I am bad but hell, truth hurts some times....

I dont get on her for drinking, but she does me......


----------



## winger

I gota get some sleep but here are my pics.


----------



## winger

More


----------



## Terra Firma

hackskii said:


> Well darling it was more of a tongue and cheak comment.
> 
> I dont want a drunk for a wife, now a loose girlfriend is another story............lol
> 
> My chick does not like me to drink, but she will have some brew too.
> 
> I put that back on her, then she suggests it is my fault because I do it..........lol
> 
> She hates the fact she is gaining weight, then I toss that back to her.....I know I am bad but hell, truth hurts some times....
> 
> I dont get on her for drinking, but she does me......


 Well I tend to avoid excess in both areas, it's alright when you are young but I have reached the ripe old age of 23:lol:

As long as neither of you are damaging your health or each other then it's not really a problem. When your wife complains about her weight do not, I repeat do not agree that she is overweight. Suggest that she comes to the gym and that you will get healthy together, gotta be diplomatic about these things you know!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Winger how's Amsterdam treating you?

Oh and Patrick.. you gotta be a little more discreet when perving at Joe. That last pic you can clearly see you giving him the eyes!! :lol:


----------



## winger

Amsterdam is amazing.


----------



## winger

Culey must have bought me 5 pints with Joe's money..lol

Thank you TS for the 2 pints as well. I got go now, I smoked two hits of this g-13 stuff and BOOOOOM lights out. Later and thanks once again.


----------



## TaintedSoul

^^^ Zara's calves look the same as Joe's and she is actually a little further from the cam!!!


----------



## Terra Firma

Great pics Wingman, sleep well


----------



## ba baracuss

winger said:


> Culey must have bought me 5 pints with Joe's money..lol
> 
> Thank you TS for the 2 pints as well. I got go now, I smoked two hits of this g-13 stuff and BOOOOOM lights out. Later and thanks once again.


G13 is lethal mate. I have a little of it and it knocks me for 6 the next day.

Looks like a few of the dudes you photographed have hit the bongs hard with their red eye too :tongue:


----------



## hackskii

Wow bro, Zara is smiling&#8230;&#8230;










Oh my a couple of sexy dudes here:










Wow, that is one of the most impressive back's I ever saw ever.


----------



## Atomic34

Hahaha feckin ell notepad you look like a debt collector I once knew:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pecman

What was the coversation like?

did you have to write on a piece of paper and pass it around :whistling:

Must have been weird with out a keyboard :lol:

Jw007 you look quite bored in these pictures

Who travelled the furthest to be there?


----------



## Rob68

pecman said:


> Who travelled the furthest to be there?


its just a guess but i would say............winger?...... :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=30749&stc=1&d=1252035339

well you certainly aint checking DB`S gunnage there joe....... :whistling:

 

well and truly caught my man:lol:

great pics:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

OK - some photos where I don't look quite as small - ones I took 





































Winger was definitely having fun


----------



## jw007

RJ68 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=30749&stc=1&d=1252035339
> 
> well you certainly aint checking DB`S gunnage there joe....... :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> well and truly caught my man:lol:
> 
> great pics:thumbup1:


I was not Caught, I was blatently sizing them up and was fuguring out the best to try out GUN him

Should of hit a double bicep shot, my peak was just rediculus:lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

forgive me but, which one is winger?? lol


----------



## M_at

The guy in green in the first two photos I posted.


----------



## curlie

The Chauffeur said:


> Didn't know the Hoff was going to be there :rockon:


Hey "dont hassle the hoff" complete with lazy fkucin eye !!pmsl ooo i do love it when that happens after a few beers, either it was the beer, or that eye was working over time to destinguish between jw and the mahogony bench we were sat on pmsl :lol: top night peeps and great to meet you all x x x


----------



## curlie

MaKaVeLi said:


> So then guys who slagged me off? At least have the balls to say it to me


Trust me mate, as the night went on, you didnt even get a mention:thumb: As all that were there will vouch for i'm sure !!


----------



## M_at

I don't remember us talking about him that much at the beginning of the night anyways!


----------



## TH0R

curlie said:


> that eye was working over time to destinguish between jw and the mahogony bench we were sat on


 ROFLMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

DB looks huge

Joe your gonna have to set up another meet after SHIC 2 mate, just to save face:whistling:


----------



## jw007

tel3563 said:


> ROFLMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> DB looks huge
> 
> Joe your gonna have to set up another meet after SHIC 2 mate, just to save face:whistling:


Why???

I turned to this one after months and months of saying I would...

ANd I did:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Just saying


----------



## MissBC

curlie said:


> Trust me mate, as the night went on, you didnt even get a mention:thumb: As all that were there will vouch for i'm sure !!


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

TaintedSoul said:


> Winger how's Amsterdam treating you?
> 
> Oh and Patrick.. you gotta be a little more discreet when perving at Joe. That last pic you can clearly see you giving him the eyes!! :lol:


Duh! Sorry to pr**k your bubbles, but I don't fancy him! :laugh:


----------



## winger

robc said:


> forgive me but, which one is winger?? lol


The good looking one and you are welcome in advance.


----------



## The Chauffeur

Visit the North west of England next time Winger and we'll take you to a scouse wedding party, I'm off to one tonight, can't wait... the fighting starts at 8pm.


----------



## Kezz

Looks like you had great fun, wish i could have made it down


----------



## Craig660

BC is looking hot  , gd man DB!


----------



## MissBC

Craig660 said:


> BC is looking hot  , gd man DB!


ewww no its a horrid picture

:no:


----------



## Craig660

Lol id like 2 see the gd ones then


----------



## TH0R

Craig660 said:


> Lol id like 2 see the gd ones then


 Bump


----------



## d4ead

Atomic34 said:


> Hahaha feckin ell notepad you look like a debt collector I once knew:lol: :lol: :lol:


who is this notepad you talk of?


----------



## MissBC

M_at said:


>


this is funny

from left to right its 4 different shades of colour!!

normal white englsih, to brownish and trying to be browner, then to someone with no underlying english ****** skin and some cunning MT2 usage and then round to hmmmmmm what ever you wanna call joe

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Prodiver said:


> Duh! Sorry to pr**k your bubbles, but I don't fancy him! :laugh:


what? thats like saying you dont like chocolate.


----------



## TH0R

d4ead said:


> what? thats like saying you dont like chocolate.


I presume you mean dark chocolate:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken

MissBC said:


> this is funny
> 
> from left to right its 4 different shades of colour!!
> 
> normal white englsih, to brownish and trying to be browner, then to someone with no underlying english ****** skin and some cunning MT2 usage and then round to hmmmmmm what ever you wanna call joe
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good spot! That is quality :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

here you go mak, just so you dont feel left out....since actually, we didnt really talk about you that night!!!  maybe you will feel a bit better!

this was the first pic i found on facebook so im assuming thats what you look like now?? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

he does love photoshop dont he ffs

i did actually talk about mak for a couple of minutes..

so rest easy mate i thought about you.


----------



## jw007

MissBC said:


> here you go mak, just so you dont feel left out....since actually, we didnt really talk about you that night!!!  maybe you will feel a bit better!
> 
> this was the first pic i found on facebook so im assuming thats what you look like now?? :whistling:


*WOW!!!!*

Didnt realise you were so "BLOWN UP" mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:

Chicks Dig That sh1t

Personally, I love the way you roll:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

d4ead said:


> he does love photoshop dont he ffs
> 
> i did actually talk about mak for a couple of minutes..
> 
> so rest easy mate i thought about you.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jw007

Hey dude

You always do some awesom photo shopping of me...

So let me take an untampered (snigger) pic and I have done my very best to with skills I have to improve you

I have added some definition and cuts, a few hairs on chest, designer ginger stubble, plus some glasses, hopefully thats for maturity

I dont care what the others think, this is a piece of art and you look fckin awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

thank you, thank you very much, im here all week


----------



## winger

As my wife was leaving and big Joe was walking up, Joe says to my wife, "hello Mrs. Winger" and give her a hug. What a nice guy.

After dropping my wife off and when i came back to the bar DB says while sitting at the table with JW, MissBc, and a few others, "is your wife ok"? I say yes she is sleeping he says, "what room is she in"? as he acts like he is getting up to leave. :lol:

It was hard to understand JW and Prodiver for some reason.

For the record I wasn't hung over, must have been the English light beer that I was drinking. :whistling:


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> who is this notepad you talk of?


He means you d4eadinthehead, as you are the only one who answered I thought it may have dawned on you


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> here you go mak, just so you dont feel left out....since actually, we didnt really talk about you that night!!!  maybe you will feel a bit better!
> 
> this was the first pic i found on facebook so im assuming thats what you look like now?? :whistling:





jw007 said:


> *WOW!!!!*
> 
> Didnt realise you were so "BLOWN UP" mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:
> 
> Chicks Dig That sh1t
> 
> Personally, I love the way you roll:thumb:


What the fvck is your problem? Funnily enough that picture isn't photoshopped.


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Hey dude
> 
> You always do some awesom photo shopping of me...
> 
> So let me take an untampered (snigger) pic and I have done my very best to with skills I have to improve you
> 
> I have added some definition and cuts, a few hairs on chest, designer ginger stubble, plus some glasses, hopefully thats for maturity
> 
> I dont care what the others think, this is a piece of art and you look fckin awesome :thumbup1:


That is funny. Mak, I did ask Kate were you were, does that count as talking about you?

I would have loved to meet you Mak, maybe next time.


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> What the fvck is your problem? F*unnily enough that picture isn't photoshopped*.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

thats what you said about your last avy but then admitted it!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


****ing hilarious:rolleyes:

Um when did I say it was photoshopped?


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> Hey dude
> 
> You always do some awesom photo shopping of me...
> 
> So let me take an untampered (snigger) pic and I have done my very best to with skills I have to improve you
> 
> I have added some definition and cuts, a few hairs on chest, designer ginger stubble, plus some glasses, hopefully thats for maturity
> 
> I dont care what the others think, this is a piece of art and you look fckin awesome :thumbup1:


oh sh1t thats awesome

reps

:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> ****ing hilarious:rolleyes:
> 
> Um when did I sy it was photoshopped?


it really is actually :laugh:

when you started talking about "de noising" it and then gave up actually defending yourself anymore cause you knew you had been caught out by ALOT on the board!!


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> As my wife was leaving and big Joe was walking up, Joe says to my wife, "hello Mrs. Winger" and give her a hug. What a nice guy.
> 
> After dropping my wife off and when i came back to the bar DB says while sitting at the table with JW, MissBc, and a few others, "is your wife ok"? I say yes she is sleeping he says, "what room is she in"? as he acts like he is getting up to leave. :lol:
> 
> It was hard to understand JW and Prodiver for some reason.
> 
> For the record I wasn't hung over, must have been the English light beer that I was drinking. :whistling:


Awesome to meet you mate

Shame wifey had to go back early, she seemed sweet:thumbup1:

Ha ha, After spendingso much time on english forums it was funny to find that certain English words and phrases you still didnt get, thought you would have rolled like an expert......

Was Fun nite steve, Have a great rest of holiday

I sure I must have hit a BOOOM double bicep shot at some stage??

Mut sbe a pic somewhere:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

lol at photoshop mak getting ar5ey :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> it really is actually :laugh:


Then you need to get out more

I expect you were being nicey nicey to Kate, after winding her up and saying sh*t on the board.


----------



## TH0R

This is better than Eastenders :lol:


----------



## Cheese

MaKaVeLi said:


> Then you need to get out more
> 
> I expect you were being nicey nicey to Kate, after winding her up and saying sh*t on the board.


Come on MaK get a grip, if it was anyone else you'd be laughing along.

Now you've shown a weakness... it will be exploited, hahaha


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> He means you d4eadinthehead, as you are the only one who answered I thought it may have dawned on you


yeh it would take a sledge hammer to get into my dumb head hon. I quite fancy a job as a debt collector...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Cheese said:


> Come on MaK get a grip, if it was anyone else you'd be laughing along.
> 
> Now you've shown a weakness... it will be exploited, hahaha


Yeah but it always seems to be me that BC is trying to wind up:lol:


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

Popcorn and let the show commence :2guns:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Then you need to get out more
> 
> I expect you were being nicey nicey to Kate, after winding her up and saying sh*t on the board.


i was hassling you mak not her!! you faff around the board confessing your undying love for her (YOU HAVE NEVER EVEN MET HER) and how your going to smash her left right and center but FFS you never do or did anything about it!! always some excuse, oh im not coming any more bullsh1t just like you did on wed night!

i have no problems with her but have a big one with you after you thought i had come inbewteen you and you ONE AND ONLY and popped up on msn calling me a fat ugly b1tch i think it was!!

Your maturity level astoundeds me mak but yet you photoshop all your pics and you are to much of a lil sissy to show your self in person let alone meet the girl your supposed to be in love with!!

yo yo and i had a great time catching up thanks as we always do when chatting!


----------



## Cheese

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yeah but it always seems to be me that BC is trying to wind up:lol:


Suck it up and call her fat or something women hate that... just don't say i told you to say it. :lol: :lol:

Edit: whoops you already have... shouldn't have done that mate, bang out of order lmfao


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> yeh it would take a sledge hammer to get into my dumb head hon. I quite fancy a job as a debt collector...


You certainly have the "look" and intellect required, I say go for it:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> i was hassling you mak not her!! you faff around the board confessing your undying love for her (YOU HAVE NEVER EVEN MET HER) and how your going to smash her left right and center but FFS you never do or did anything about it!! always some excuse, oh im not coming any more bullsh1t just like you did on wed night!
> 
> i have no problems with her but have a big one with you after you thought i had come inbewteen you and you ONE AND ONLY and popped up on msn calling me a fat ugly b1tch i think it was!!
> 
> Your maturity level astoundeds me mak but yet you photoshop all your pics and you are to much of a lil sissy so show your self in person let alone meet the girl your supposed to be in love with!!
> 
> yo yo and i had a great time catching up thanks


You don't know the half of it so how abouts in future you keep your nose out of my business? And I suppose she told you everything then after preaching so highly about keeping her life private?


----------



## MissBC

Cheese said:


> Suck it up and call her fat or something women hate that... just don't say i told you to say it. :lol: :lol:


he has and i dont give a **** what he calls me, hes not worth my worry or concern


----------



## A.U.K

Just popping my head above the parapet to say thanks for the pictures of the evening at the Cheese, it looks like you all had a great time..nice to see faces outside of the board/forum..some massive gunnage there..and nice to see Baby Yo Yo and MissBC and was that ZARA I spied as well..?

I hope you all had fun..


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> You don't know the half of it so how abouts in future you keep your nose out of my business?


never have been in your business, dont think you even cross my mind in conversation nor do i care one bit about your BUSINESS!! But yoyo is a friend, girls talk about stuff and that we did!!


----------



## LittleChris

Terra Firma said:


> You certainly have the "look" and intellect required, I say go for it:thumb:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> You certainly have the "look" and intellect required, I say go for it:thumb:


you know id be fine until some one said 'NO' then id be fuked.

(not to mention the fact my egos still bruised from joe telling me 'he thought id be bigger')


----------



## d4ead

on another note

go mak, go mak, go mak, go mak


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> never have been in your business, dont think you even cross my mind in conversation nor do i care one bit about your BUSINESS!! But yoyo is a friend, girls talk about stuff and that we did!!


Oh really? That's not what I heard, so called "friend"


----------



## d4ead

LittleChris said:


> :lol: :lol:


yeh yeh and you can shut up to....


----------



## LittleChris

Who is the lady with the star necklace? Post 572.


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh really? That's not why I heard, so called "friend"


tbh i dont give 2 sh1ts what you herd!! i have prob herd a whole lot more about you so i would quit while your not ahead before i unleash some more of my pent up anger towards you!!


----------



## Cheese

MissBC said:


> he has and i dont give a **** what he calls me, hes not worth my worry or concern


You missed my edit


----------



## d4ead

LittleChris said:


> Who is the lady with the star necklace? Post 572.


couple that winger introduced... i was to waisted to remember names


----------



## LittleChris

MissBC said:


> tbh i dont give 2 sh1ts what you herd!! i have prob herd a whole lot more about you so i would quit while your not ahead before i unleash some more of my pent up anger towards you!!


Let it all out girl, good for the mind and body.

You go girlfriend! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> tbh i dont give 2 sh1ts what you herd!! i have prob herd a whole lot more about you so i would quit while your not ahead before i unleash some more of my pent up anger towards you!!


Fair enough, Kate doesn't even like you, or so she told me.


----------



## MissBC

LittleChris said:


> Who is the lady with the star necklace? Post 572.


wingers other couple they travelled with!!

they are married and have the cutest little boy hehehe


----------



## TH0R

Can we save the next episode for late afternoon, gotta go to the gym soon

Miss BC, I seem to remember you getting a bit wound up a few times when you first joined,

have a little heart pls:innocent: 

not saying who's right or wrong:cool2:

waits for flaming:whistling:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fair enough, Kate doesn't even like you, or so she told me.


oh it hurts oh the pain, im going to have a cry now

ffs mak grow up

'she doesnt even like you" its like playground 5 year old sh1t

and you think she likes you someone she has NEVER MET and only seen photoshopped pics of?


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> Just popping my head above the parapet to say thanks for the pictures of the evening at the Cheese, it looks like you all had a great time..nice to see faces outside of the board/forum..some massive gunnage there..and nice to see Baby Yo Yo and MissBC and was that ZARA I spied as well..?
> 
> I hope you all had fun..


odd you missed becklet as well, she ignored me all night too.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> oh it hurts oh the pain, im going to have a cry now
> 
> ffs mak grow up
> 
> 'she doesnt even like you" its like playground 5 year old sh1t


Ok I've had enough of this.


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> you know id be fine until some one said 'NO' then id be fuked.
> 
> (not to mention the fact my egos still bruised from joe telling me 'he thought id be bigger')


They wouldn't say no mate, not if you use that deranged look you have in some of your pics. Seems our banter is second best to the arguement between MissBC and Makaveli. Lets carry on later as we are only being upstaged:lol:


----------



## ares1

d4ead said:


> odd you missed becklet as well, she ignored me all night too.


And me - although i dont blame her! :lol: i would avoid me too.


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> They wouldn't say no mate, not if you use that deranged look you have in some of your pics. Seems our banter is second best to the arguement between MissBC and Makaveli. Lets carry on later as we are only being upstaged:lol:


yes yes theres nothing worse then being upstaged..


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> odd you missed becklet as well, she ignored me all night too.


Oh I didnt spy her in the pictures I will have another butchers..

Saw my mate D4ead though, you looked good..you all did.. :thumb: I have to mention DB's arms are massive in fact he is massive in general..awsome physique..

Looks like you all had a great time..I am pleased about that..so often things dont turn out as people expect, but this meet up was plainly a triumph..dmcc looking huge, curlie looking cute, the ladies all looking very fine..nice venue as well..


----------



## d4ead

CarbWhore said:


> And me - although i dont blame her! :lol: i would avoid me too.


dude i didnt dress as well as you did that night when i got married.


----------



## winger

Bek is very shy, that's all. I thought she was ignoring me too but once again she is just very shy.

I started walking Bek to the train and I almost got lost and no I wasn't drunk.


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> Oh I didnt spy her in the pictures I will have another butchers..
> 
> Saw my mate D4ead though, you looked good..you all did.. :thumb: I have to mention DB's arms are massive in fact he is massive in general..awsome physique..
> 
> Looks like you all had a great time..I am pleased about that..so often things dont turn out as people expect, but this meet up was plainly a triumph..dmcc looking huge, curlie looking cute, the ladies all looking very fine..nice venue as well..


db was huge in person Jesus mega... very impressed.


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> Bek is very shy, that's all. I thought she was ignoring me too but once again she is just very shy.
> 
> I started walking Bek to the train and I almost got lost and no I wasn't drunk.


she knows im just teasing her. nothing was taken personally... i didnt even see her. mind you i was so fuked i could barely focus on who i was talking too.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Aaahh fvck I ran out of popcorn... guys can we have an intermission while I get some more.

This drama is priceless......


----------



## ares1

d4ead said:


> dude i didnt dress as well as you did that night when i got married.


FPMSL! i much prefer torn jeans and mothercare t-shirts unfortunately my office dont see things my way :cursing: at least i blended in with the other skinny city boys :lol:


----------



## MissBC

A.U.K said:


> DB's arms are massive in fact he is massive in general..awsome physique..





d4ead said:


> db was huge in person Jesus mega... very impressed.


oh hes going to love this :laugh:

il have to deal with him strutting around now his head has grown a bit from all the compliments!


----------



## pastanchicken

I gotta say too, DB looks like an absolute unit!!


----------



## MissBC

pastanchicken said:


> I gotta say too, DB looks like an absolute unit!!


na hes tiny really remember cameras add weight :whistling: LMAO


----------



## pastanchicken

MissBC said:


> na hes tiny really remember cameras add weight :whistling: LMAO


Oh yeah, forgot about that


----------



## d4ead

CarbWhore said:


> FPMSL! i much prefer torn jeans and mothercare t-shirts unfortunately my office dont see things my way :cursing: at least i blended in with the other skinny city boys :lol:


i was most impressed Hollywood good looks and cuff-links ive never even seen cuff-links in real life.


----------



## rs007

pastanchicken said:


> I gotta say too, DB looks like an absolute unit!!


I must admit this too. Even if he does look a little sexually confused, he has clearly outdone and outgunned Joe in all relevant pics!!

All hail db007 the new HULK of UKM!!!

:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken

rs007 said:


> I must admit this too. Even if he does look a little sexually confused, he has clearly outdone and outgunned Joe in all relevant pics!!
> 
> All hail db007 the new HULK of UKM!!!
> 
> :lol:


Sexually confused LMAO :lol:


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> oh hes going to love this :laugh:
> 
> il have to deal with him strutting around now his head has grown a bit from all the compliments!


LOL he is fcuking huge though - i actually felt very small, squashed and insignificant sitting next to him.


----------



## MissBC

rs007 said:


> I must admit this too. Even if he does look a little sexually confused, he has clearly outdone and outgunned Joe in all relevant pics!!
> 
> All hail db007 the new HULK of UKM!!!
> 
> :lol:


oh sh1t hahahahahahahaha :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fair enough, Kate doesn't even like you, or so she told me.


FFS man up barbie... you really not doing yourself any favours acting like this. Unfortunately you can photoshop a pic.. not a personality!! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

TaintedSoul said:


> FFS man up barbie... you really not doing yourself any favours acting like this. Unfortunately you can photoshop a pic.. not a personality!! :lol:


Jesus christ don't you start.


----------



## d4ead

TaintedSoul said:


> FFS man up barbie... you really not doing yourself any favours acting like this. Unfortunately you can photoshop a pic.. not a personality!! :lol:


ouch tainted that's a bit sharp. poor lads gone now anyway.... :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

CarbWhore said:


> LOL he is fcuking huge though - i actually felt very small, squashed and insignificant sitting next to him.


yeh small but damn cute all the same


----------



## MaKaVeLi

And to be fair, you call me immature yet steal pics off my facebook just to rip the pi$$ out of me:rolleyes:


----------



## Cheese

TaintedSoul said:


> FFS man up barbie... you really not doing yourself any favours acting like this. Unfortunately you can photoshop a pic.. not a personality!! :lol:


Take it you've got more popcorn now?

Sat back down and there was no action so thought you'd stoke the coals a bit :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

To be fair Baz is a unit. Still the thing I love about the guy is the fact that he doesn't flaunt it or get big headed about it. If your walkin down the street with him he'll be the first person to move out the way to let someone past, never none of the carpet carrying syndrome guys half his size seem to have. All credit to him for that.

I'm sure he will be one of the top am BB'ers if he carries on, he has a lot of knowledge, but seems to have a knack for keeping it simple and finding things that work.

Suppose he is an ok mate as well haha x


----------



## d4ead

MaKaVeLi said:


> And to be fair, you call me immature yet steal pics off my facebook just to rip the pi$$ out of me:rolleyes:


to be fair that was very funny though....

*ps i am very immature though so all fair


----------



## Sylar

Kin ell! - I knew DB was big, but didn't realise he was that fcuking big!!

Looking ****ing A! bud!  :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair Baz is a unit. Still the thing I love about the guy is the fact that he doesn't flaunt it or get big headed about it. If your walkin down the street with him he'll be the first person to move out the way to let someone past, never none of the carpet carrying syndrome guys half his size seem to have. All credit to him for that.
> 
> I'm sure he will be one of the top am BB'ers if he carries on, he has a lot of knowledge, but seems to have a knack for keeping it simple and finding things that work.
> 
> Suppose he is an ok mate as well haha x


He's alright... looks ok in a tshirt!! :whistling:

Yeah DB have to give it to you mate, you look impressive and definitely have the knack for it. You and Joe did make me feel skinny... cvnts!!


----------



## DB

A.U.K said:


> I have to mention DB's arms are massive in fact he is massive in general..awsome physique..
> 
> .





d4ead said:


> db was huge in person Jesus mega... very impressed.





pastanchicken said:


> I gotta say too, DB looks like an absolute unit!!


cheers guys! :beer:



MIssBC said:


> na hes tiny really remember cameras add weight LMAO


 Damn- how many camera's did u have on u:lol: :thumb:


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> Suppose he is an ok mate as well haha x


name dropper... :lol:


----------



## d4ead

TaintedSoul said:


> He's alright... looks ok in a tshirt!! :whistling:
> 
> Yeah DB have to give it to you mate, you look impressive and definitely have the knack for it. You and Joe did make me feel skinny... cvnts!!


you were skinny, even chris1 made you look skinny.


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> never none of the carpet carrying syndrome guys half his size seem to have.


hehehe barry and i were talking about this the other day after being at the gravesend show hahaha x


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair Baz is a unit. Still the thing I love about the guy is the fact that he doesn't flaunt it or get big headed about it. If your walkin down the street with him he'll be the first person to move out the way to let someone past, never none of the carpet carrying syndrome guys half his size seem to have. All credit to him for that.
> 
> I'm sure he will be one of the top am BB'ers if he carries on, he has a lot of knowledge, but seems to have a knack for keeping it simple and finding things that work.
> 
> Suppose he is an ok mate as well haha x


Big kiss buddy! You wont say the same after knowing your bird was dreaming of me when u were tapping here last night 



Sylar said:


> Kin ell! - I knew DB was big, but didn't realise he was that fcuking big!!
> 
> Looking ****ing A! bud!  :thumbup1:


 lol cheers mate!



CarbWhore said:


> name dropper... :lol:


Indeed! Good meeting you J! such a pretty lil face on him


----------



## TH0R

d4ead said:


> you were skinny, even chris1 made you look skinny.


Ouch, I wouldn't take that lying down TS, surely you have a story about notepad

you can share:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> cheers guys! :beer:
> 
> Damn- how many camera's did u have on u:lol: :thumb:


 thanks babe


----------



## d4ead

tel3563 said:


> Ouch, I wouldn't take that lying down TS, surely you have a story about notepad
> 
> you can share:whistling: :whistling:


he could say anything i was too drunk to be able to deny it.. but then i could tell some storys too..


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> FFS man up barbie... you really not doing yourself any favours acting like this. Unfortunately *you can photoshop a* *pic.. not a personality!!* :lol:


I did just spit my lucozade out all over my keyboard:lol: :lol:

I must wait Hulk power returns to rep


----------



## TaintedSoul

d4ead said:


> you were skinny, even chris1 made you look skinny.


All I remember was getting a sore neck from looking down at you... :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

d4ead said:


> he could say anything i was too drunk to be able to deny it.. *but then i could tell some storys too..*


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## IanStu

Hey this thread has got real interesting...dont let the insults stop its great...

D4ead and that rat woman.......Mak and errr...well everyone......livening up my Friday morning I can tell you....more more :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

TaintedSoul said:


> All I remember was getting a sore neck from looking down at you... :whistling:


you and chris1 both i expect... never felt so short in all my life.

*although i doubt it was looking down at me that gave you the sore neck


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Hey this thread has got real interesting...dont let the insults stop its great...
> 
> D4ead and that rat woman.......Mak and errr...well everyone......livening up my Friday morning I can tell you....more more :thumb:


ohhh and the poor old man finally crawled outa bed


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ohhh and the poor old man finally crawled outa bed


OI...dont start on me...I dont keep rats....and I'm bitterly dissapointed you didnt wear your hi-vis jacket on that little tea party you went to the other night...did you keep having to tell people who you were ?


----------



## jw007

Look

This is my Thread

Enough with

"ohhh DB looks awesome" and "wow look at DBS GUNS" and "my whats a unit DB is"

Sure hes ok, but its not about him, its about ME (poss winger a bit)

So lets just calm down and get back to commenting on my tan, site shot guns, and general awesomeness....

Oh, and please bicker elswhere


----------



## nibbsey

This has been the best laugh on here for ages...


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> Look
> 
> This is my Thread
> 
> Enough with
> 
> "ohhh DB looks awesome" and "wow look at DBS GUNS" and "my whats a unit DB is"
> 
> Sure hes ok, but its not about him, its about ME (poss winger a bit)
> 
> So lets just calm down and get back to commenting on my tan, site shot guns, and general awesomeness....
> 
> Oh, and please bicker elswhere


It's true people.. we were sitting at the table having a normal social converstaion as humans do and Joe buts in with "Talk about me FFS".

P.S. DB - you looked like a brick sh!t house mate.. fvcking unit. :whistling:


----------



## rs007

Look, Joe, the whole event was a bit of a HULK FAIL on too many levels - besides the bickering is fun :lol:


----------



## d4ead

yes joe was large and looked like a indian.

now back to the bickering


----------



## DB

jw007 said:


> Look
> 
> This is my Thread
> 
> Enough with
> 
> "ohhh DB looks awesome" and "wow look at DBS GUNS" and "my whats a unit DB is"
> 
> Sure hes ok, but its not about him, its about ME (poss winger a bit)
> 
> So lets just calm down and get back to commenting on my tan, site shot guns, and general awesomeness....
> 
> Oh, and please bicker elswhere


LMFAO!!

Mate u cracked me up the other night we need a night out for sure.. make it a weekend and in a decent location though!!

the peak on the bicep was unreal! I should have trained arms at least once in the last month to compare!


----------



## Cheese

DB looks massive in those pics, don't you think JW?


----------



## pastanchicken

Sorry Joe :whistling:

Nice tan


----------



## IanStu

jw007 said:


> Oh, and please bicker elswhere


NOOOOOOO....the bickerings the best bit :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

TaintedSoul said:


> It's true people.. we were sitting at the table having a normal social converstaion as humans do and Joe buts in with "Talk about me FFS".


hahaha this was funny, i remember that!! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

DB's unit-ness definately makes this thread stand out from all the others.


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> OI...dont start on me...I dont keep rats....and I'm bitterly dissapointed you didnt wear your hi-vis jacket on that little tea party you went to the other night...did you keep having to tell people who you were ?


yes and i wish i had.. it would have saved a lot of time.


----------



## ares1

jw007 said:


> Look
> 
> This is my Thread
> 
> Enough with
> 
> "ohhh DB looks awesome" and "wow look at DBS GUNS" and "my whats a unit DB is"
> 
> Sure hes ok, but its not about him, its about ME (poss winger a bit)
> 
> So lets just calm down and get back to commenting on my tan, site shot guns, and general awesomeness....
> 
> Oh, and please bicker elswhere


Reps to DB. :lol:


----------



## Terra Firma

jw007 said:


> Look
> 
> This is my Thread
> 
> Enough with
> 
> "ohhh DB looks awesome" and "wow look at DBS GUNS" and "my whats a unit DB is"
> 
> Sure hes ok, but its not about him, its about ME (poss winger a bit)
> 
> So lets just calm down and get back to commenting on my tan, site shot guns, and general awesomeness....
> 
> Oh, and please bicker elswhere


 Who is DB? Never noticed him, was too busy admiring the AWESOME ALPHA gunnage and treacle coloured skin. You are right this thread is all about you-and me admiring you (rep whoring, need to feed my rep addiction). :thumb:


----------



## rs007

I heard that DB is so much of a unit that he doesnt even class it as sex, if the woman survives - is that true?

:lol:


----------



## jw007

Cheese said:


> DB looks massive in those pics, don't you think JW?


pictures speak for themselves mate


----------



## pastanchicken

rs007 said:


> I heard that DB is so much of a unit that he doesnt even class it as sex, if the woman survives - is that true?
> 
> :lol:


Quality :lol:


----------



## jw007

CarbWhore said:


> Reps to DB. :lol:


which one were you???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

rs007 said:


> I heard that DB is so much of a unit that he doesnt even class it as sex, if the woman survives - is that true?
> 
> :lol:


oh dear :lol:


----------



## ares1

rs007 said:


> I heard that DB is so much of a unit that he doesnt even class it as sex, if the woman survives - is that true?
> 
> :lol:


Rumor has it he sleeps with every girl in the world once a month and they bleed for a week afterwards.


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> which one were you???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


the classic one 'snigger' :laugh:


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


> Rumor has it he sleeps with every girl in the world once a month and they bleed for a week afterwards.


jesus christ :blink:


----------



## rs007

Somebody just texted me to tell me that DB is that much of a unit that if he falls into a river, he doesnt get wet - the water gets DB'd

cue recycling all the chuck norris facts in this fashion :lol:


----------



## d4ead

CarbWhore said:


> Rumor has it he sleeps with every girl in the world once a month and they bleed for a week afterwards.


the bastards been with my mrs.!!!

*mind you who hasnt?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just read the whole thread, lmao...some quality reading!!!

DB, JW007...both big guys, but why no rash guard/under armour top on Joe?!!!

Good to see zara smiling in pics rather than a smouldering look that could burn holes through iron 

Carbwhore...seriously, do a colgate advert mate...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Delhi said:


> LOL you just know that on the end it will most linley be a female left standing. Zara? Hope you are presenting the team well down there ?


You know it  



TaintedSoul said:


> So Zara, Chris, D3ead and myself went to Abacus and carried on drinking... bad move I feel like sh!t today.


Ahh... so thats where we were :lol:



Chris1 said:


> Shame all the "big dogs" went home early.


Lightweights. 



TaintedSoul said:


> Zara came in handy getting strangers to buy us drinks!! See woman can be of use!


 :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Big kiss buddy! You wont say the same after knowing your bird was dreaming of me when u were tapping here last night


I seem to remeber one of your ex's telling you she preferred my body to yours once....then she was dumped a short while after haha x


----------



## ares1




----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> I seem to remeber one of your ex's telling you she preferred my body to yours once....then she was dumped a short while after haha x


I thought we agreed that would never be mentioned again?!! :cursing:

:lol:



CarbWhore said:


>


PMSL


----------



## Cheese

rs007 said:


> Somebody just texted me to tell me that DB is that much of a unit that if he falls into a river, he doesnt get wet - the water gets DB'd
> 
> cue recycling all the chuck norris facts in this fashion


When the boogie man goes to bed he checks his closet for DB.

Superman goes to bed wearing DB pyjamas

Your wish is my command


----------



## TH0R

DB said:


> I should have trained arms at least once in the last month to compare!


 :lol: :lol:

The King is dead, long live the King


----------



## Ak_88

rs007 said:


> Somebody just texted me to tell me that DB is that much of a unit that if he falls into a river, he doesnt get wet - the water gets DB'd
> 
> cue recycling all the chuck norris facts in this fashion :lol:


Never seen in the same room together? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> PMSL I just knew zara would be one of the last standing - doing Scotland proud
> 
> PMSL at the "Alpha" members, after all their posturing, they clearly shot their loads prematurely :lol:
> 
> Winger is the only one with a good excuse, all that air travel/jetlag and sightseeing earlier in the day obviously put him at a distinct disadvantage
> 
> Stella drinking poofters :lol:


Not only that.... drove 450 miles from scotland, stopping at newcastle to collect chris and bedford to get beklet.....

AND got up on thurs morning, drove to leeds and went out on the lash last night with Cat and Ruby pmsfl :lol:



Chris1 said:


> *Lol. I forgot about that. Zar and her 3 brothers. Scottish, geordie, saffer and a cockney. *
> 
> *
> Some family!*
> 
> Reps to dead. First in, last out.
> 
> Would have been me but I was delayed due to woman prepping themselves.
> 
> I swear puts less time into contest prep than going out


How funny eh? Some people will believe anything.... :whistling:



jw007 said:


> Was a good nite, Great Fun
> 
> Winger was a pussy, several times I tried to "engage" him in pint downage and random mixture consumption....
> 
> But after each one he somehow sloped off
> 
> I was super ready for action, 3 stella on train, downed another 2 after winger went back to hotel to nail his missus for 10 mins
> 
> So by time he was ready to go I had 5 to his 1 and he still wouldnt man up:lol: :lol:


Joseph.... you were decidedly unsteady on your feet when we left as I recall.... :whistling: 



jw007 said:


> I had to leave at 1130 as I'm a complete lightweight and cant even keep up with a small scottish girl.
> 
> Besides only people stayin were zara and TS and chris and they've all got better calves than me
> 
> Ps
> 
> Did I mention I BUMMED DB :thumb:


----------



## winger

When DB walk across the road he is on the right side, when he walks back over the road he is on the right side.


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


>


hahahaha thats awesome :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Db's tears cure cancer...its a shame he has never cried


----------



## Cheese

Edit on my last post...

The Hulk goes to bed in DB pyjamas


----------



## DNC

D'b has counted to Infinity...........Twice


----------



## TaintedSoul

Terra Firma said:


> Who is DB? Never noticed him, was too busy admiring the AWESOME ALPHA gunnage and treacle coloured skin. *You are right this thread is all about you-and me admiring you* (rep whoring, need to feed my rep addiction). :thumb:


Been meaning to ask you Terra... do you hang off Joe's c0ck or is it wedged firmly up your a$s? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

TaintedSoul said:


> Been meaning to ask you Terra... do you hang off Joe's c0ck or is it wedged firmly up your a$s? :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMFG hahahahahahahahahaha :lol: your on fire today TS


----------



## rs007

TaintedSoul said:


> Been meaning to ask you Terra... do you hang off Joe's c0ck or is it wedged firmly up your a$s? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Answer - Terras Nose

guess the question

Its cunningly hidden in this post :lol:

What is the only thing in our solar system browner than Joe


----------



## Ak_88

LOL at the tags for this thread :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

rs007 said:


> Answer - Terras Nose
> 
> guess the question
> 
> Its cunningly hidden in this post :lol: e


I'm going to take a stab at this one so here goes.

The question is : What is the only thing in our solar system browner than Joe


----------



## Cheese

rs007 said:


> Answer - Terras Nose
> 
> guess the question
> 
> Its cunningly hidden in this post :lol:
> 
> What is the only thing in our solar system browner than Joe


Haha:lol:, can't rep you again yet... Bare with me


----------



## d4ead

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm going to take a stab at this one so here goes.
> 
> The question is : What is the only thing in our solar system browner than Joe


ohh damn ive got to rep you again now ffs


----------



## winger

DB once got a speeding ticket while jogging.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> ohh damn ive got to rep you again now ffs


Don't do it, he's all over you in the rep chart!!!

Ask yourself one question... would he rep you?


----------



## TaintedSoul

MissBC said:


> OMFG hahahahahahahahahaha :lol: your on fire today TS


Thank you thank you... I'm here all week. :thumb:

Actually lack of work today and losing thousands on the stock market perhaps I'm just on the edge of my wits! :lol: :lol: :lol: :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

DB has £10 and JW has £10. DB has the most money.


----------



## winger

DB once changed the spark plugs in his Harley while still riding in formation with the Hells Angels. :beer:


----------



## Terra Firma

TaintedSoul said:


> Been meaning to ask you Terra... do you hang off Joe's c0ck or is it wedged firmly up your a$s? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only in my dreams unfortunately:crying:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Terra Firma said:


> Only in my dreams unfortunately:crying:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh my hahahahah :laugh: joe seems you have another to add to the list of Hulk admirers


----------



## Cheese

winger said:


> DB once changed the spark plugs in his Harley while still riding in formation with the Hells Angels. :beer:


Hahaha, not heard that one before lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> All these racist comments:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Surely thats bullying:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope.

The 8 stone Aussie barman who completely scolded you at the end of the night was bullying.... 

As I recall conversation went:

8 stone barman: Guys.... I'm afraid I am gonna have to ask you to leave

JW: What? To be fair, you shouldn't be asking us to leave, you should be telling us.... (insert little snigger here)

8 stone barman: Fine ok then. Fcuk off and get out you paki. (said with a smile to show he was "joking").

Owned.....  :tongue:



Beklet said:


> Don't even get me started lol...Zara ignored her phone so I went home lol


I did not I had no signal in the dodgy basement club place we went to 



MaKaVeLi said:


> Zara was looking lovely as usual, howcome Bek or BC aren't in any pics?


Thank you sweetie.... they hid I think.... I look like a proper spaz in that pic... think winger maybe took some too...



Beklet said:


> I was hiding......
> 
> The irony was, Winger had difficulty with my and someone else's accent but not Zara or Chris...and me and the other chap have standard accents, mine slightly Northern :laugh:


Yeah everyone understood chris and I fine.... we're well spoken for scot/geordie though so the accents aren't too strong


----------



## winger

Jesus walks on water, DB swims through land..lol


----------



## Cheese

DB can sneaze with his eyes open


----------



## KRS

With most men the left testicle is slightly larger than the right one. With DB each testicle is larger than the other one.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

There is no theory of evolution, just a list of creatures DB allows to live.


----------



## winger

DB once visited the Virgin Islands, now they are just called The Islands.


----------



## MissBC

KRS said:


> With most men the left testicle is slightly larger than the right one. With DB each testicle is larger than the other one.


now this is just to funny hahahahahah :laugh: just because of the nature of this comment!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

curlie said:


> Trust me mate, as the night went on, you didnt even get a mention:thumb: As all that were there will vouch for i'm sure !!


I asked where he was and got told he changed his mind etc and think my answer was "oh FFS what a spanner" or something like that.

There. That was my involvement. No secrets here 

To be fair Mak you didn't miss much.... Chris and I made the worlds most epic journey and they all fcked off at 11pm leaving us, TS and A4Pad to soldier on (well bek would have too if I'd had a signal on my phone.... gutted about that).



MaKaVeLi said:


> You don't know the half of it so how abouts in future you keep your nose out of my business? And I suppose she told you everything then after preaching so highly about keeping her life private?


IME people only do that when they have something to hide or an ulterior motive for not wanting anyone to know stuff 



d4ead said:


> (not to mention the fact my egos still bruised from joe telling me 'he thought id be bigger')


Ah dont worry.... he said that to James Llewellin at portsmouth too.... you're in good company 



TaintedSoul said:


> Aaahh fvck I ran out of popcorn... guys can we have an intermission while I get some more.
> 
> This drama is priceless......


Great eh.... who needs eastenders?


----------



## Cheese

Come on own up who'g tag reads 'jw is my hero'.

Its either JW, Terra or TS. I know where my vote lies Joe


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> I asked where he was and got told he changed his mind etc and think my answer was "*oh FFS what a spanner*" or something like that.


 :lol: Cheers Zara! I do regret it now though.

Oh and guys I didn't actually think you would be talking about me all night I meant it like if someone asked where I was and someone else chipped in saying "mak is a cock" or something. Anyway forget about it.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Cheese said:


> Come on own up who'g tag reads 'jw is my hero'.
> 
> Its either JW, Terra or TS. I know where my vote lies Joe


Come on c0ck cheese... I'm putting my bet on your bedroom wall having JW posters everywhere and you tell your mom it's purely for inspiration? :lol: :lol:


----------



## stow

this is the best read in ages


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair Baz is a unit. Still the thing I love about the guy is the fact that he doesn't flaunt it or get big headed about it. If your walkin down the street with him he'll be the first person to move out the way to let someone past, never none of the carpet carrying syndrome guys half his size seem to have. All credit to him for that.
> 
> I'm sure he will be one of the top am BB'ers if he carries on, he has a lot of knowledge, but seems to have a knack for keeping it simple and finding things that work.
> 
> Suppose he is an ok mate as well haha x


Very nice guy altogether is Baz.... lot of people commented on that on wednesday


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> Come on own up who'g tag reads 'jw is my hero'.
> 
> Its either JW, Terra or TS. I know where my vote lies Joe


It wasn't me, I tried to put "Yes, my nose is the brownest thing in the universe" it wouldn't allow it though:cursing:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Zara-Leoni said:


> Very nice guy altogether is Baz.... lot of people commented on that on wednesday


That's why everyone wants to bum him:lol:


----------



## jw007

Fck It

I know when Im beat

DB IS THE BEST:thumb:

I love DB

DB is awesome

Any way

Awesome nite

Hope winger posts some more GUN pics

Im going away now for weekend (DBs gun enlarging camp)

You guys have Fun

Note

DB

I have perfect place in mind for weekend, where GUNNAGE should be most appreciated:beer: :beer:


----------



## Cheese

TaintedSoul said:


> Come on c0ck cheese... I'm putting my bet on your bedroom wall having JW posters everywhere and you tell your mom it's purely for inspiration? :lol: :lol:


Surely it should be TaintedAs5oul where Joe's creasote has rubbed off :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Cheese said:


> Surely it should be *TaintedAs5oul *where Joe's creasote has rubbed off :lol:


HAHAHA - you would get a rep but the love gun is empty.

No Joe get's his browness from rubbing up against my TaintedA$Soul.


----------



## Irish Beast

So who actually won the drink off?


----------



## Chris1

Me, Zara, TS and A4pad i guess!


----------



## TH0R

Chris1 said:


> Me, Zara, TS and A4pad i guess!


I think notepad will disagree with this, I honestly couldn't of drunk what he did

without making a complete d1ck of myself, hats off I say:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

So neither of the original competitors made it to the end, pfft failures!


----------



## Cheese

Irish Beast said:


> So who actually won the drink off?


D4's got a valid call... first in, last out will take some beating, also too drunk to know what club he was taken to. Good darts.


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> So neither of the original competitors made it to the end, pfft failures!


atleast they turned up when they said they were going to? mwahahahah


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> atleast they turned up when they said they were going to? mwahahahah


And I said maybe? Are you looking to start another argument, my comment was made in jest.


----------



## Irish Beast

I know this was high profile but I never thought David Hasselhoff would turn up!


----------



## Chris1

yeah, it's hard to argue against A4 winning, although Zara is a lady girl and she did shift some.


----------



## jw007

The Hoff is super good looking and sauve as fck, and absolutely loaded

I would let him nail me


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> So who actually won the drink off?


Well Joe was distinctly unsteady on his feet at the end and winger retired to his bed without saying goodnight.....



Chris1 said:


> Me, Zara, TS and A4pad i guess!


Yup :thumb:



Chris1 said:


> yeah, it's hard to argue against A4 winning, although Zara is a lady girl and she did shift some.


Plus she travelled furthest (apart from winger), only had 3hrs sleep the night before AND got up in the morning after very little sleep again, drove to Leeds and went out on the lash again with her mates  :thumb:

AND managed to drive into central london with no disasters which tbh is the feat I am most proud of


----------



## ares1

Zara-Leoni said:


> Plus she travelled furthest (apart from winger), only had 3hrs sleep the night before AND got up in the morning after very little sleep again, drove to Leeds and went out on the lash again with her mates  :thumb:
> 
> AND managed to drive into central london with no disasters which tbh is the feat I am most proud of


Yeah but she didnt come out untill 9! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> The Hoff is super good looking and sauve as fck, and absolutely loaded
> 
> I would let him nail me


Yip, he did seem like a ladies man.


----------



## Chris1

jw007 said:


> The Hoff is super good looking and sauve as fck, and absolutely loaded
> 
> I would let him nail me


AND he's a fireman, yeah, I'd be game for abit of that


----------



## weeman

tsk tsk tsk,Joe you fkn failure,when do i EVER post a shot of myself without a cannon shot going on,all the time thinking 'this ones for you Joe',every single oppertunity BANG fully loaded cannon,what do you give me here?whats the thanks i get?a half p1ssed leather couch leaning on a pub table and not a single shot of the pythons in attack mode!!!

fkn BETA.

looks like its DB 1 JW -1 (minus 1 because there is so much expected from you)

Nice gunnage DB,you have the 'relaxed-flexed drinking arm' thing fkn nailed mate,man after my own heart:lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CarbWhore said:


> Yeah but she didnt come out untill 9! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


7.30 thank you very much 

Fcking immigrant taxi driver didn't even know where fleet street was never mind the pub itself..... 



Chris1 said:


> AND he's a fireman, yeah, I'd be game for abit of that


Oh yeah so he is.... forgot that!

Joking aside... seriously nice guy Curlie.... top bloke and very polite and well mannered :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Lmao I wonder who put "mak is a cry baby" in the tags:rolleyes:


----------



## Craig660

Have to say this thread is by far the best of my few years of being on UK muscle

hahahaha ****ing love it, carry on the arguing please as its really helping get through work on a bad hangover


----------



## Cheese

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao I wonder who put "mak is a cry baby" in the tags:rolleyes:


 :lol: :lol: Not me but its funny... and the "mac loves photoshop" one.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Oh a new one "mak loves photoshop" :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Cheese said:


> :lol: :lol: Not me but its funny... and the "mac loves photoshop" one.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cheese

Craig660 said:


> Have to say this thread is by far the best of my few years of being on UK muscle
> 
> hahahaha ****ing love it, carry on the arguing please as its really helping get through work on a bad hangover


You've been on here years have over 1000 posts and you've managed 17 rep points. Thats some going :whistling: :lol:


----------



## ares1

Cheese said:


> You've been on here years have over 1000 posts and you've managed 17 rep points. Thats some going :whistling: :lol:


LOL i would rep him just for that - but sadly im all out.


----------



## Cheese

CarbWhore said:


> LOL i would rep him just for that - but sadly im all out.


I'll give him some, the poor bugger


----------



## Dantreadz85

"mak has spaghetti arms " lool . can u not see who put the tags on??


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nah but I bet I can guess who did.


----------



## Craig660

Cheese said:


> You've been on here years have over 1000 posts and you've managed 17 rep points. Thats some going :whistling: :lol:


Well im not a rep whore what can i say,,,,,

doesnt really boost my ego having little coloured bars on a computer screen


----------



## Craig660

Hoping to start another agument as maks and bc war is starting to slow down lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Craig660 said:


> Hoping to start another agument as maks and bc war is starting to slow down lol


Not really a war as I got ar$e raped:lol:


----------



## MissBC

Craig660 said:


> Hoping to start another agument as maks and bc war is starting to slow down lol


na im done, not wasting anymore of my time!

:laugh:


----------



## Cheese

I love tagging.. its an underhanded way of having a dig at someone. Only problen is if you come up with a cracker knowone can rep you cos they don't know its yours.

Some funny ones on here, I started the ball rolling as i tagged first but they all get mixed up as more are added.


----------



## Craig660

Oh and plus the fact i dont ever say anything funny or useful might be a contributing factor to the lack of reps


----------



## Dantreadz85

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nah but I bet I can guess who did.


whats your guess?


----------



## Cheese

Craig660 said:


> Hoping to start another agument as maks and bc war is starting to slow down lol


I'm not startin nuffin, wh,y you startin? lol. Anyway be gratefull i just repped you.


----------



## Craig660

Cheese said:


> I'm not startin nuffin, wh,y you startin? lol. Anyway be gratefull i just repped you.


Im not starting you are, why did u rep me when i didnt ask ?!?! 

(Starting to like having the bars getting fuller), :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Craig660 said:


> Im not starting you are, why did u rep me when i didnt ask ?!?!
> 
> (Starting to like having the bars getting fuller), :whistling:


Its addictive mate I'm telling you.

I start to itch if i don't get reps every few hours. :thumbup1:

There like heroin, you waste your life looking for your next hit :cursing:


----------



## Terra Firma

Craig660 said:


> Well im not a rep whore what can i say,,,,,
> 
> doesnt really boost my ego having little coloured bars on a computer screen


They do say opposites attract..*wink*...*leer*... :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

what are reps?


----------



## StJocKIII

Craig660 said:


> Im not starting you are, why did u rep me when i didnt ask ?!?!
> 
> (Starting to like having the bars getting fuller), :whistling:


I repped you, what a hero i am. Always supporting the underdog


----------



## Terra Firma

IanStu said:


> what are reps?


It's a disease you can catch from rats, I would steer well clear if I were you.I have already been infected


----------



## Cheese

Craig660 said:


> Im not starting you are, why did u rep me when i didnt ask ?!?!
> 
> (Starting to like having the bars getting fuller), :whistling:


You owe all of your success so far and in the future to me, I now own you.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> na im done, not wasting anymore of my time!
> 
> :laugh:


Didn't you want to suck my foreskin at one point? :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Didn't you want to suck my foreskin at one point? :lol: :lol:


no that was me :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> no that was me :thumb:


Was it photoshopped? :confused1:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Didn't you want to suck my foreskin at one point? :lol: :lol:


um how about no!!

dont start with me again mak!! u know how it will end!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Was it photoshopped? :confused1:


dont know mate he never turned up


----------



## MissBC

IanStu said:


> dont know mate he never turned up


he doesnt need to be there for everyone to know his pics are photoshopped


----------



## MaKaVeLi

LMFAO keep these tags coming boys and girls they're cracking me up:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> dont know mate he never turned up


The way i heard it was "he never came" thats not his fault... you were at the helm afterall :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> he doesnt need to be there for everyone to know his pics are photoshopped


Yeah every single one of my pics is photoshopped because I'm that sad to spend hours photoshopping them all:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yeah every single one of my pics is photoshopped because I'm that sad to spend hours photoshopping them all:thumb:


hmmmmmm u said it?? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> The way i heard it was "he never came" thats not his fault... you were at the helm afterall :laugh:


hey people cum by just looking at me...or is it vomit...cant remember...but it definately makes their bodies spasm


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> hey people cum by just looking at me...or is it vomit...cant remember...but it definately makes their bodies spasm causing a little fart to emerge


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

Bit of underlying chemistry between Mak and MissBC it would appear, step aside DB!


----------



## MissBC

LittleChris said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bit of underlying chemistry between Mak and MissBC it would appear, step aside DB!


hell no!!

couldnt think of a statement further from the truth

him and his lack of maturity annoy the sh1t out of me

im very happy with DB thanks!! xx


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> hell no!!
> 
> couldnt think of a statement further from the truth
> 
> *him and his lack of maturity annoy the sh1t out of me*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> im very happy with DB thanks!! xx*


If i'm not mistaken aren't you the one who keeps wanting to argue with me?

And who wouldn't be happy the sexy bastard!


----------



## Cheese

MissBC said:


> hell no!!
> 
> couldnt think of a statement further from the truth
> 
> im very happy with DB thanks!! xx


Not even if he photoshopped himself to look bigger? your crazy :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Cheese said:


> Not even if he photoshopped himself to look bigger? your crazy :lol: :lol:


no not even if he was bigger than his already photoshopped pics

DB is bigger than maks pics will ever be!! :thumb: :thumb : whoop whoop


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> If i'm not mistaken aren't you the one who keeps wanting to argue with me?
> 
> !


not really just pointing out the obviously flaws in everything you have said and the pics your have posted and you choose to bite!


----------



## Cheese

MissBC said:


> no not even if he was bigger than his already photoshopped pics
> 
> DB is bigger than maks pics will ever be!! :thumb: :thumb : whoop whoop


How about if he printed them on A3 paper? eh, bet thats got you thinkin?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> DB is bigger than maks pics will ever be!! :thumb: :thumb : whoop whoop


No sh*t sherlock, unless I print them out at 2 times life size.


----------



## Craig660

Cheese said:


> You owe all of your success so far and in the future to me, I now own you.


Thanks mate :thumb:

NOw shall we see if we can get me , the under dog to the top of the rep chart by this time next week  :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Cheese said:


> How about if he printed them on A3 paper? eh, bet thats got you thinkin?





MaKaVeLi said:


> No sh*t sherlock, unless I print them out at 2 times life size.


no and no

im more than happy with DB thanks!!  even though the whole male section of this board wanna bum him im convinced he wont move to the pink team


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Oh and Briar, if you don't like the things I say why not put me on ignore:confused1:


----------



## MissBC

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh and Briar, if you don't like the things I say why not put me on ignore:confused1:


cause your pics are good for a laugh!


----------



## Craig660

Thanks for the reps so far you 3,

BC u are a little sort, Hope DB doesnt try hunt me down now haha


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MissBC said:


> cause your pics are good for a laugh!


It's not usually me posting the pics....


----------



## Cheese

Craig660 said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> NOw shall we see if we can get me , the uner dog to the top of the rep chart by this time next week  :whistling:


Follow the finger pointing is way to the moon....

You have the tools.....

You need to get the big boys involved for that, I'm small fry in the grand scheme of things.

Best of luck in your quest for rep supremity.

I've planted the seed and its already growing into a monster, god help us all.:no:


----------



## MissBC

Craig660 said:


> *BC u are a little sort*, Hope DB doesnt try hunt me down now haha


and that means??


----------



## Craig660

gd looking haha


----------



## MissBC

Craig660 said:


> gd looking haha


oh i see :laugh:


----------



## ba baracuss

dc55 said:


> Hey peeps, sorry couldnt make other night. Looks like you all had a good night though.
> 
> Hopefully someone will arrange a xmas drink and i'll do my best to attend that.
> 
> X


Good job you didn't go.

I heard they were all talking about you :whistling: :lol:


----------



## weeman

dear god,all this argueing is making the pages appear at light speed,slow it down a bit you two ffs.

BC,sent me a bap or ass pic and i'll start picking on Mak.

Mak send me a YoYo ass pic and i'll pretend i'm picking on BC (you know i love you mate but BC is a bit of hot fem,i am shallow and weak,its no secret:lol


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> BC,sent me a bap or ass pic and i'll start picking on Mak.
> 
> Mak send me a YoYo ass pic and* i'll pretend i'm picking on BC (you know i love you mate but BC is a bit of hot fem,i am shallow and weak,its no secret:lol*


:laugh::laugh::laugh: awwwwwwwwww weeslut how i luv you

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1

ba baracuss said:


> Good job you didn't go.
> 
> I heard they were all talking about you :whistling: :lol:


LOL its funny you should say that - Joe did actually say that DC55 is making awesomne progress.


----------



## Craig660

Just out of interest, was there something going on between mak and bc at one point,

Just asking as he said she wanted 2 suck his forskin and there seems to be a bit of hatred there lol


----------



## ba baracuss

CarbWhore said:


> LOL its funny you should say that - Joe did actually say that DC55 is making awesomne progress.


That he is mate. 170kg bench is awesome, especially for the short amount of time he's been roiding :thumbup1:

Let's not derail the aggro though :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Craig660 said:


> Just out of interest, was there something going on between mak and bc at one point,
> 
> Just asking as he said she wanted 2 suck his forskin and there seems to be a bit of hatred there lol


as i said before HELL NO........ never has and never will

i thought he was ok till he got his pants in a twist and thought i was sabotaging his his internet/text "relationship" with yo yo so he called me a fat ugly bitch for no reason!!


----------



## Beklet

Holy fvcking sh1t, have I just walked into the Jeremy Kyle show or what????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Corbs

BC, Saw you in bed only recently - thought you looked pretty decent. You didn't look all that bad the next morning either....


----------



## MissBC

Corbs said:


> BC, Saw you in bed only recently - thought you looked pretty decent. You didn't look all that bad the next morning either....


say what???

horhey you cheating bastard, i dont love you anymore!!

hehehehehe 

(lufs ya really xx welcome aboard)


----------



## Cheese

The tags have taken a turn for the worse it seems.


----------



## Cheese

MissBC said:


> say what???
> 
> horhey you cheating bastard, i dont love you anymore!!
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> (lufs ya really xx welcome aboard)


Hahaha i thought mak was back with another alias :lol:


----------



## DB

Corbs said:


> BC, Saw you in bed only recently - thought you looked pretty decent. You didn't look all that bad the next morning either....





MissBC said:


> say what???
> 
> horhey its Jorge! it's spanish u uneducated 3rd world immigrant! you cheating bastard, i dont love you anymore!!
> 
> hehehehehe
> 
> (lufs ya really xx welcome aboard)


Loving the avatar Corbs


----------



## Cheese

DB said:


> Loving the avatar Corbs


I think he looks a bit gay lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Loving the avatar Corbs


il spell it however i want thanks

change your avy immediately corbs your far better looking that DB :laugh:

(jk db babe xx)


----------



## Ak_88




----------



## TH0R

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fcking immigrant taxi driver didn't even know where fleet street was never mind the pub itself.....


Zar I'm a little confused, did Joe drive you there:confused1:


----------



## adesign

What an epic read! Sort out the Xmas outing, I will make that for sure.


----------



## Guest

What a great thread... Thanks to everyone who ook the time to share the pictures. It has been awesome reading through. I really wish that I could have been there, it sounds like it was a blast.

Everyone looks great in the photos.

I didnt know what some people looked like but now I do. :thumb:

Carbwhore looks like a ladykiller. I am quite sure he takes home a different woman every night:thumbup1: Good looking bloke

Tainted does look like Vince Vaughn and that comparison eralier in the thread was great.

DB.....I am jumping on the bandwagon....Very impressive Gunnage

Joe....Don't worry big guy, you were looking massive also in your medium lycra shirt:laugh:

MissBc....Hot as always

Zara...Hot as always

Kate...Hot as Always

Darren, M_at and Prodiver..... Lets have a foursome

Beks...Hot as always..>Was expecting the green hair

Curly....Dont know you, but you look like alot of fun:thumb:

Winger...YOU'RE A LEGEND

Chris... You are bigger than I thought and also look like a top bloke

D4ead...You are also bigger than I thought:thumb:

To those I have missed, you all look great and thanks again... Great thread. I may be making a trip over there sooner than later so i hope to one day meet some of you


----------



## hackskii

LittleChris said:


> Who is the lady with the star necklace? Post 572.












Amber and Jeff, they live about an hour away from winger and myself.

They each have quite the sucessfull business's.

He is a contractor for base boards and she has her own mobile pet grooming business.

On the side he builds the mobil trailers.

That dude has more toys than anyone I know.

Harley, deck boat, turbo carrera porsche, hummer, massive 5th wheel motor home that was the same price as what I paid for my home.

they just had a baby.

He is 50 or so and she is a bit younger but I cant remember exactally.

She is very pretty, and smart too.


----------



## winger

MaKaVeLi said:


> So neither of the original competitors made it to the end, pfft failures!


 I walked to my hotel sober and no hang over.


----------



## Tiger81

From the pics i have seen - Durka Joe - You are a fcking bear mate that pic of your back your like the side of a house ffs.. Props dude.

DB - Awesome physique, wide clavicals and some cracking arms.

Everyone else is looking just great too and alot of MT2 abuse going on i think haha.


----------



## rs007

Just got to say, YoYo, you are a very pretty lass as this picture shows!










:whistling:


----------



## TH0R

rs007 said:


> Just got to say, YoYo, you are a very pretty lass as this picture shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Amsterdam update, I just took some shrooms so I will keep you posted.

The guy said to take the whole 15 grams so I only took half. :innocent:


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> Amsterdam update, I just took some shrooms so I will keep you posted.
> 
> The guy said to take the whole 15 grams so I only took half. :innocent:


Go on Winger.. have some more!! eat up!! trip out!!


----------



## Tiger81

rs007 said:


> Just got to say, YoYo, you are a very pretty lass as this picture shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling:


omfg :laugh::laugh:


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> Go on Winger.. have some more!! eat up!! trip out!!


 Well I am yawning lots and my palms are sooo sweaty. Chicks dig that..lol

I should probably go, this might be too weird.


----------



## rs007

stop laughing at yoyo guys, what the fvck is wrong with you, she's a good looking girl FFS :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Jeez have some god-damn respect

:whistling:


----------



## rs007

winger said:


> Well I am yawning lots and my palms are sooo sweaty. Chicks dig that..lol
> 
> I should probably go, this might be too weird.


Its OK wingman, stay cool - feel the love.

Just watch out tho, they might be out to get you, can never be too sure :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> Well I am yawning lots and my palms are sooo sweaty. Chicks dig that..lol
> 
> I should probably go, this might be too weird.


Stop typing... just will your txt to appear on this page buddy and it will happen.

Now get naked and run through the red light district! Be free my good man... be free!!


----------



## A.U.K

CRD said:


> Class!! It would be a real SHAME if some mod was to make that JW's avvy.... :beer: :beer:


Seconded.. :thumb:


----------



## ares1

winger said:


> Amsterdam update, I just took some shrooms so I will keep you posted.
> 
> The guy said to take the whole 15 grams so I only took half. :innocent:


LOL :confused1: i thought shrooms were recently made illegal in amsterdam?? if theyre good you are going to fcuking love it mate. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

tel3563 said:


> I think notepad will disagree with this, I honestly couldn't of drunk what he did
> 
> without making a complete d1ck of myself, hats off I say:thumbup1:


id give it to zara as well 'cos she was almost still able to walk straight at the end of the evening.

and tel im pretty sure i probably did make an ass outa myself, i really cant remember.



IanStu said:


> what are reps?


sorry mr 12, dont worry ill be back there joining you soon mate....


----------



## Sylar

rs007 said:


> Just got to say, YoYo, you are a very pretty lass as this picture shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Oh Dear... :laugh: :lol: - That's fcuking libellous tho mate! JW did not smile in any of those photo's!! 

DB was deffo the man on that night, but got to give credit were credit is due... JW's guns were pretty damn groovy and that back shot was impressive tbf.


----------



## d4ead

did you notice that joe is actually darker then apu in that photoshoped pic


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> *id give it to zara as well* 'cos she was almost still able to walk straight at the end of the evening.


Me too buddy, me too.


----------



## Cheese

Oh and just to bump what CRD said, DB it would be a travesty if someone made that picture JW's avi!!!.


----------



## Rosko

Looks like a decent evening! It pi$$ed down quite a bit that day so got pretty busy in the cab and i didn't get anywhere near Fleet St unfortunatley!

JW, what a fcuking tan! A right Bobby Dazzler! You must be very proud! :thumb:

DB, think your guns took the title that night! Congrats mate! :rockon: (sorry JW!)

Surprised more of you didn't go on after, althoughb i suppose it was a school night, good pics everyone! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> Just got to say, YoYo, you are a very pretty lass as this picture shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling:


OMFG...what a neat bit of work....the angles and perspective is perfect..brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Hey winger, give your wallet to your wife before you give it to a stranger, passport too.

I would have put all your goodies including your phone in the room, no sense in giving it all away to perfect straingers.

I have done that before.....

Gotta say, this has been the most funniest thread I have ever read, almost could not keep up with it.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hang on a minute, where is WA? Wasn't she meant to be going?


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> Just got to say, YoYo, you are a very pretty lass as this picture shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Hahahahahaha! :lol: Poor wee Joe! :tongue:


----------



## Chris1

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hang on a minute, where is WA? Wasn't she meant to be going?


She couldn't make it, shame!

I think she was moving house.


----------



## TH0R

DB doesn't move house, he moves houses


----------



## T.F.

The tags are immense, photoshopped foreskin, LMFAO!!!


----------



## ba baracuss

rs007 said:


> Just got to say, YoYo, you are a very pretty lass as this picture shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

My fvcking ribs are hurting :lol:

It's not often I actually LOL at the internet, but I just have :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hang on a minute, where is WA? Wasn't she meant to be going?





Chris1 said:


> She couldn't make it, shame!
> 
> I think she was moving house.


Yup what he said!

Had really wanted to go though, looked like a good night :thumb: Great pics boys and girls, haha just about managed to work out who everyone is!


----------



## TaintedSoul

rs007 said:


> Just got to say, YoYo, you are a very pretty lass as this picture shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling:


You have out done yourself on this one Ramsay.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

No.. too tired from gym to insult you at the moment... aah fvck it!! you homosexual c0ck guzzling slut!!!


----------



## dmcc

Winger I'm going to PM you my e-mail address, I want that photo of me you took. Even I'll admit that I look (a) big and ( B) hot.

DB, fancy a shag?


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> Winger I'm going to PM you my e-mail address, I want that photo of me you took. Even I'll admit that I look (a) big and ( B) hot.
> 
> DB, fancy a shag?


Man, you have tossed your fishing line into the deep ocean many times, yet no takers?

Or no admitted takers? :lol:


----------



## stow

A new ten pages everytime I log on, awesome.

Cheese - you are officially the funniest fkr on this board


----------



## dmcc

hackskii said:


> Man, you have tossed your fishing line into the deep ocean many times, yet no takers?
> 
> Or no admitted takers? :lol:


No takers, Scott, though your bro has a firm ass. I just like flirting with the "straight" boys - nothing will ever happen.


----------



## dixie normus

winger said:


> Amsterdam update, I just took some shrooms so I will keep you posted.
> 
> The guy said to take the whole 15 grams so I only took half. :innocent:


haha.

Reminds me of my last time there. We got shroomed up and one of the boys freaked. Took himself to the police station and begged for help.

I had to go collect him. The police were great, they suggested that you should not drink booze and take shrooms together:lol:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Hey winger, give your wallet to your wife before you give it to a stranger, passport too.
> 
> I would have put all your goodies including your phone in the room, no sense in giving it all away to perfect straingers.
> 
> I have done that before.....
> 
> Gotta say, this has been the most funniest thread I have ever read, almost could not keep up with it.


Yea my wife took some too...lol

Back into the hotel and coming down. I am amazed at how ripped I got. 4 other people took them and it was their first time. That's how I roll.


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> Yea my wife took some too...lol
> 
> Back into the hotel and coming down. * I am amazed at how ripped I got.* 4 other people took them and it was their first time. That's how I roll.


So wingman tell me how it was?


----------



## d4ead

Cheese mate your on top form today mate....

Tainted you to pal..

Wingman you flying yet?...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Rosko said:


> Surprised more of you didn't go on after, althoughb i suppose it was a school night, good pics everyone! :thumbup1:


Not half as surprised as we were after we drove hundreds of miles and they all fcked off early 



RedKola said:


> Hahahahahaha! :lol: Poor *wee* Joe! :tongue:


 



TaintedSoul said:


> You have out done yourself on this one Ramsay.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No.. too tired from gym to insult you at the moment... aah fvck it!! you homosexual c0ck guzzling slut!!!


These hidden messages are hurting my eyes/brain.....  :lol:



d4ead said:


> Cheese mate your on top form today mate....
> 
> Tainted you to pal..
> 
> Wingman you flying yet?...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Seems like you guys and good day out, good pics too! no pose down??? lol


----------



## WRT

Seyyed said:


> Seems like you guys and good day out, good pics too! no pose down??? lol


good job i didn't go, would have outgunned them with me awesome gunnage:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

stow said:


> A new ten pages everytime I log on, awesome.
> 
> Cheese - you are officially the funniest fkr on this board





d4ead said:


> Cheese mate your on top form today mate....
> 
> Tainted you to pal..
> 
> Wingman you flying yet?...


Thanks chaps, I way to hung over to think at the moment so don't expect anything special today.


----------



## hackskii

Trip out on this bro.

Time right now is 4:10 P.M. on Saturday.

I am going to Seal Beach (rivers end) at 5:00 and get married.

Jerry from work is doing it.

Next time you see me I will be a married man.

I want a shot and a beer but Lynn insisted I didnt drink before we get married.

I am stressing big time, I bought my ring today, clothes, haircut, everything today.

I really want a shot or two and a beer to take the edge off.

Kind of upset me she didnt let me.

Our daughter will be the flower child...lol


----------



## The Project

hackskii said:


> Trip out on this bro.
> 
> Time right now is 4:10 P.M. on Saturday.
> 
> I am going to Seal Beach (rivers end) at 5:00 and get married.
> 
> Jerry from work is doing it.
> 
> Next time you see me I will be a married man.
> 
> I want a shot and a beer but Lynn insisted I didnt drink before we get married.
> 
> I am stressing big time, I bought my ring today, clothes, haircut, everything today.
> 
> I really want a shot or two and a beer to take the edge off.
> 
> Kind of upset me she didnt let me.
> 
> Our daughter will be the flower child...lol


Have a beer or two and chill out


----------



## d4ead

Congrats haks mate.... sneak a beer in before she oficialy gets a say


----------



## mushroomtip

happy marrige my old friend. you have now joined us... life as you know it is over.. just kidding, maybe your get it more.......if you do tell me what it like sorry for spelling little buzzed here.. see you tueday, you hunk of burnin love:rockon:


----------



## mushroomtip

did you get a sucker for the haircut? :thumb:


----------



## mushroomtip

winger where are you? i want pics and i want storys. cant wait till i see you again at work... give me the goods brother. remember iam marrired i need all the the hot women storys... :thumbup1:


----------



## shauno

mak looking big in that pic that got put up fkin hell.

You must have good genetics to be that size after only 1 cycle.


----------



## TH0R

hackskii said:


> Trip out on this bro.
> 
> Time right now is 4:10 P.M. on Saturday.
> 
> I am going to Seal Beach (rivers end) at 5:00 and get married.
> 
> Jerry from work is doing it.
> 
> Next time you see me I will be a married man.
> 
> I want a shot and a beer but Lynn insisted I didnt drink before we get married.
> 
> I am stressing big time, I bought my ring today, clothes, haircut, everything today.
> 
> I really want a shot or two and a beer to take the edge off.
> 
> Kind of upset me she didnt let me.
> 
> Our daughter will be the flower child...lol


Congradulations Scott, hope you had a great day and night mate:thumb:

Have you been waiting for Winger to leave the country so you didn't have to

invite him:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

hackskii said:


> Trip out on this bro.
> 
> Time right now is 4:10 P.M. on Saturday.
> 
> I am going to Seal Beach (rivers end) at 5:00 and get married.
> 
> Jerry from work is doing it.
> 
> Next time you see me I will be a married man.
> 
> I want a shot and a beer but Lynn insisted I didnt drink before we get married.
> 
> I am stressing big time, I bought my ring today, clothes, haircut, everything today.
> 
> I really want a shot or two and a beer to take the edge off.
> 
> Kind of upset me she didnt let me.
> 
> Our daughter will be the flower child...lol


awwww congratulations, wish you a life of happiness.......... 

but as said above* have you really* got married as soon as your brother left the country........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robc

hackskii said:


> Trip out on this bro.
> 
> Time right now is 4:10 P.M. on Saturday.
> 
> I am going to Seal Beach (rivers end) at 5:00 and get married.
> 
> Jerry from work is doing it.
> 
> Next time you see me I will be a married man.
> 
> I want a shot and a beer but Lynn insisted I didnt drink before we get married.
> 
> I am stressing big time, I bought my ring today, clothes, haircut, everything today.
> 
> I really want a shot or two and a beer to take the edge off.
> 
> Kind of upset me she didnt let me.
> 
> Our daughter will be the flower child...lol


congrats scott hope all goes well


----------



## dmcc

Married?? Bloody hell! Congrats!


----------



## M_at

Best wishes mate


----------



## Kezz

Congratulations  you didnt wait for winger to return!!!


----------



## Terra Firma

I don't think he was being serious, just wanted to give Wingman a bad trip on shrooms I suspect:lol:

If you are really getting married then congrats lol.


----------



## MissBC

wtf???? HACKS if this is for real.....why didnt we know about this :cursing:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

shauno said:


> mak looking big in that pic that got put up fkin hell.
> 
> You must have good genetics to be that size after only 1 cycle.


Cheers mate, was natty there and is also "apparantly" photoshopped:lol: Tbh it was just a good angle as gunnage was only 17.5"

Congrats Scott, I suspect no one knew about it as he doesn't broadcast every aspect of his life across the board


----------



## GHS

:lol: Best thread I've read in a long time.....

GHS


----------



## El Ricardinho

GHS said:


> :lol: Best thread I've read in a long time.....
> 
> GHS


x2 just read from page 20, superb drama. :beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul

hackskii said:


> Trip out on this bro.
> 
> Time right now is 4:10 P.M. on Saturday.
> 
> I am going to Seal Beach (rivers end) at 5:00 and get married.
> 
> Jerry from work is doing it.
> 
> Next time you see me I will be a married man.
> 
> I want a shot and a beer but Lynn insisted I didnt drink before we get married.
> 
> I am stressing big time, I bought my ring today, clothes, haircut, everything today.
> 
> I really want a shot or two and a beer to take the edge off.
> 
> Kind of upset me she didnt let me.
> 
> Our daughter will be the flower child...lol


Awesome mate, wish you all the best. But have to ask how come you doing this with Winger out of the country. Or does he really get that out of hand at family functions?


----------



## hackskii

We decided to do it now.

It was nothing special, at the beach with our daughter, the pastor and his wife.

Very simple wedding.

I dont mind family and all but once you start inviting one, they all will have to come.

Then this just complicates things with more planning.

I decided the day before on Friday to do it on Saturday.

After all it is between Lynn and myself, and God anyway.


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> We decided to do it now.
> 
> It was nothing special, at the beach with our daughter, the pastor and his wife.
> 
> Very simple wedding.
> 
> I dont mind family and all but once you start inviting one, they all will have to come.
> 
> Then this just complicates things with more planning.
> 
> I decided the day before on Friday to do it on Saturday.
> 
> After all it is between Lynn and myself, and God anyway.


Congrats, Hacks! 

Interesting that you can get married so quickly in the US - it takes a minimum of 3 weeks to marry in the UK as the Banns have to be publicly posted for that long...

The traditional Church or Register Office wedding here has to be public by law and in the hours of daylight because, while the couple marry each other, the ceremony is the publicly witnessed statement that they are no longer available to anyone else.


----------



## hackskii

I could have gotten married the very same day here in California.

They can do weddings in vegas where you drive through...lol


----------



## robc

hackskii said:


> I could have gotten married the very same day here in California.
> 
> *They can do weddings in vegas where you drive through...lol*


Don't tell me you can get some takeaway food with that too, optional extra? :lol:

Congrats mate, wish your family a life time of happiness :thumb:


----------



## vlb

tbh all that comes out of this thread is this.......

DB and Joe are monsters........

Yoyo and MissBC are pretty pretty ladies


----------



## d4ead

vlb said:


> tbh all that comes out of this thread is this.......
> 
> DB and Joe are monsters........
> 
> Yoyo and MissBC are pretty pretty ladies


you forgot to mention how dashingly handsome i was.


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> you forgot to mention how dashingly handsome i was.


no i think vlb summed it up:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> you forgot to mention how dashingly handsome i was.


They forgot to mention me much at all. At least, it seemed like it... :crying:


----------



## d4ead

RJ68 said:


> no i think vlb summed it up:whistling:


now now cheeky


----------



## StJocKIII

d4ead said:


> you forgot to mention how dashingly handsome i was.


Your avi does you no favours! scary eyes though mate...



Prodiver said:


> They forgot to mention me much at all. At least, it seemed like it... :crying:


You're a tank Pro


----------



## Prodiver

StJocKIII said:


> ...
> 
> You're a tank Pro


Phew! Thanks! :beer:


----------



## vlb

d4ead said:


> you forgot to mention how dashingly handsome i was.


i didnt know which one was you bro.........

\vlb goes back to check images and see if someone looks "dead"

lol


----------



## Rob68

vlb said:


> i didnt know which one was you bro.........
> 
> \vlb goes back to check images and see if someone looks "dead"
> 
> lol


PMSL... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha thats some excuse ffs.

im the handsome fuker.


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> haha thats some excuse ffs.
> 
> im the handsome fuker.


 are you the one with blonde hair short skirt and stunning figure?... 

:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

i said handsome not horny jeeez


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> i said handsome not horny jeeez


nope im at a loss then.... :confused1: ....im guessing you aint in the pics... :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

grrrrrrrrrr, id point me out but the jokes kinda done now rofl.

i knew i should have just worn a fukin high vis


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> grrrrrrrrrr, id point me out but the jokes kinda done now rofl.
> 
> i knew i should have just worn a fukin high vis


pmsl... :lol: :lol: :lol: ... :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

So far after I left my blokes in the U.K. We went to amsterdam, France, Italy, Greece.

I got a few pic of me doing a double bicep shot that went Boom. Lol


----------



## Rob68

winger said:


> So far after I left my blokes in the U.K. We went to amsterdam, France, Italy, Greece.
> 
> I got a few pic of me doing a double bicep shot that went Boom. Lol


how was the mushrooms winger?


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> So far after I left my blokes in the U.K. We went to amsterdam, France, Italy, Greece.
> 
> I got a few pic of me doing a double bicep shot that went Boom. Lol


So where you now Winger?


----------



## Rob68

TaintedSoul said:


> So where you now Winger?


i reckon he`s still off his t1ts in the dam...but thinks he`s been to all the other places.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlb

RJ68 said:


> i reckon he`s still off his t1ts in the dam...but thinks he`s been to all the other places.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol


----------



## winger

The shrooms were awesome so we bought more and took them onto the ship. Lol

I think we will do them on Friday.


----------



## TaintedSoul

RJ68 said:


> i reckon he`s still off his t1ts in the dam...but thinks he`s been to all the other places.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


that woul dbe funny, though he has a wife there and I'm sure she's picking up the pieces of his mind as he drops them along the way.



winger said:


> The shrooms were awesome so we bought more and took them onto the ship. Lol
> 
> I think we will do them on Friday.


Good one. I'm sure the cruise just got a whole lot more interesting!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RJ68 said:


> i reckon he`s still off his t1ts in the dam...but thinks he`s been to all the other places.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now theres a novel way of going on holiday


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> that woul dbe funny, though he has a wife there and I'm sure she's picking up the pieces of his mind as he drops them along the way.
> 
> Good one. I'm sure the cruise just got a whole lot more interesting!


I will let ya know. We will be taking 30 grams between 5 people on the ship tomorrow. I will keep you posted.

Internet is 55 cents a minute. That and the Turkish rug is going to leave a mark. Have fun my friends and drink responsibly. Lol


----------



## Rob68

winger said:


> I will let ya know. We will be taking 30 grams between 5 people on the ship tomorrow. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Internet is 55 cents a minute. That and the Turkish rug is going to leave a mark. Have fun my friends and drink responsibly. Lol


pics of you on the shrooms wingman:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Shrooms update. I will be taking them in about an hour so I will post up after that. Bummed it's the last day but I will still have two days in Rome so no worries.

God the Italian women are so damn hot. Perfect dark skin and nice hairy arm pits. Lol

I will keep you chaps updated.


----------



## cellaratt

o6hOE5MbM4Q[/MEDIA]]


----------



## winger

Ok quick update.

We brought about 45 grams of shrooms on the ship, well I did actually and I passed them out to the other couples and they kept them in the bag and they molded.

I set mine out and they just got dry so I had to share mine with the other group. Oh well it was still pretty good.

I did the sexiest leg contest and won. I also did the ironman and they robbed me out of first place. The boat was mostly Italians and my buddy and I smoked the competition. I already had a gold medal and they gave it to some Italian guy.

I am in Rome right now.


----------



## cellaratt

What are the Romans doing..?


----------



## Rob68

cellaratt said:


> What are the Romans doing..?


selling weed to wingman by the sounds of it...


----------



## winger

RJ68 said:


> selling weed to wingman by the sounds of it...


No I brought it on the whole trip. Just took a rip out side my balcony and I can see the Vatican and over to the left you can see fireworks. I think that's a big castle.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> No I brought it on the whole trip. Just took a rip out side my balcony and I can see the Vatican and over to the left you can see fireworks. I think that's a big castle.


Ah sacralige, you are going straight to down south.......... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Some view  :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Here is another pic of the Vatican from winger.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thats cool..... its somewhere I've always wanted to visit.... Vatican/Rome and Vienna also..... on the list of places to see


----------



## winger

My hotel has a bidet in it and it is wonderful. lol

Most of the toilets in Italy don't have the top seat on the toilets so you almost fall in. 

I am so done with Rome now. I am going to slam some beers and smoke some chronic.


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> My hotel has a bidet in it and it is wonderful. lol
> 
> Most of the toilets in Italy don't have the top seat on the toilets so you almost fall in.
> 
> I am so done with Rome now. I am going to slam some beers and smoke some chronic.


What you mean they dont have stop seats?


----------



## hackskii

More pics of Rome/Vatican


----------



## jw007

hackskii said:


> More pics of Rome/Vatican


I have been there......

They made me put loads of clothes on before they let me in...

Seems shorts and vest i was wearing was not appropriate attire in such a holy place...

I did inform them I didnt believe in the big man, didnt go down too well either:confused1:


----------



## jw007

*BOOOOOOM*

*Jw is back*

1st week proper training complete

Expect more and more attention whoring pics with bigger GUNNAGE as weeks go by:thumb:

Yes, I know...NICE TAN:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> *BOOOOOOM*
> 
> *Jw is back*
> 
> 1st week proper training complete
> 
> Expect more and more attention whoring pics with bigger GUNNAGE as weeks go by:thumb:
> 
> Yes, I know...NICE TAN:thumbup1:


Who's the white chap in the pic mate? We all know you an indian? Come on Mr Patel, post up a real picture?

EDIT : I recognised the arm nappie. So it is you! xx


----------



## cellaratt

Why the gay belt and straps though.. :confused1: ..  ...


----------



## hackskii

Hackinspank flyby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>hyjack special>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jw007

cellaratt said:


> Why the gay belt and straps though.. :confused1: ..  ...


they are like my gym comfort blankets mate

Dont leave home without em


----------



## winger

Jou you look fantastic!


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> Who's the white chap in the pic mate? We all know you an indian? Come on Mr Patel, post up a real picture?
> 
> EDIT : I recognised the arm nappie. So it is you! xx


No Mate

What you actually recognised was my humungous GUNNAGE:beer:

xxx


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> No Mate
> 
> What you actually recognised was my humungous GUNNAGE:beer:
> 
> xxx


Yeah they looking good... but then I wandered off and thought hey!! I think my gym has the same clock on the wall? :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt

jw007 said:


> they are like my gym comfort blankets mate
> 
> Dont leave home without em


They look well worn in... :thumb:


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> What you mean they dont have stop seats?


Just the bowl only.


----------



## Cheese

Your face looks a bit yellow? You on tren?


----------



## MissBC

smile you grumpy git hehehehehe :whistling:


----------



## M_at

Cheese said:


> Your face looks a bit yellow? You on tren?


Poor white balance and Joe's understanding of shadow and the effect it has on emphasising size has led to a slightly yellow cast on the picture :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Cheese said:


> Your face looks a bit yellow? You on tren?


Whats yellow got to do with Tren???

You look really REALLY skinny....You NATTY???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> Whats yellow got to do with Tren???
> 
> You look really REALLY skinny....You NATTY???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL - ouch!


----------



## Cheese

I better wrap my arm in tissue to make it look like i've lifted heavy and pulled something, then people might except me. :lol:


----------



## jw007

Cheese said:


> I better wrap my arm in tissue to make it look like i've lifted heavy and pulled something, then people might except me. :lol:


*accept *you mate yes????

And doubtfull TBH, your arms are like pipe cleaners and no one would believe you lifted anything heavy


----------



## Cheese

Your right I better start site injecting


----------



## jw007

Cheese said:


> Your right I better start site injecting


go to medisave mate..

You want the really REALLY TINY insulin pins

You wouldnt get away with site injecting those pipe cleaners with normal 1" blue pins, They would go right thro and you would end up injecting oil all over your floor....

That would be a waste

However, I wouldnt admit to site injecting, you dont even look like you take gear..

Just an observation, not a critisism

You cant say im not helpfull:beer:


----------



## Cheese

jw007 said:


> You wouldnt get away with site injecting those pipe cleaners with normal 1" blue pins, They would go right thro and you would end up injecting oil all over your floor....
> 
> That would be a waste


Pmsl

When i'm your age I might be your size I've got a LONG time to grow yet.

Just hope i manage to keep the fat levels down. Must be all the curries.


----------



## jw007

Cheese said:


> Pmsl
> 
> When i'm your age I might be your size I've got a LONG time to grow yet.
> 
> Just hope i manage to keep the fat levels down. Must be all the curries.


You will never make it mate, you dont have genetics...

Just saying:whistling:

I was this size at 21, but for past 100 years i have just been off my head on booze and drugs

Good luck tho..

Yooouuull need it

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

you do all know its not d4ead posting dont you?????


----------



## jw007

IanStu said:


> you do all know its not d4ead posting dont you?????


If your refering to my good self...

Yeah, its string cheese :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

jw007 said:


> If your refering to my good self...
> 
> Yeah, its string cheese :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL...just about sums him up...sorry cheesey

Edit: ya abbs are magnficent though :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: This is a good thread.


----------



## Cheese

jw007 said:


> If your refering to my good self...
> 
> Yeah, its string cheese :lol: :lol: :lol:


What ever you say chunk


----------



## jw007

Cheese said:


> What ever you say chunk


Thats p1ss poor TBH

Go Home, Be a family Boy


----------



## Cheese

After you posted a picture of sting cheese? Yeah mine was poor :whistling:


----------



## winger

Bump


----------



## Cheese

winger said:


> Bump


 :lol:


----------



## winger

Last leg of trip. Just sitting in Virgin Atlantic upper class area waiting for a manicure. 

my plane leaves in 2.5 hours and then a 10.5 hour flight and wait for it Booooom I am almost home. Just a short 1 hour drive and I am home.

Trip was fun but in America the people are nicer, the food is way better as well as the service and it's much cheaper too.

The most fun was the party in the UK and the ship.

Did I mention I won the sexiest leg contest? I am on a DVD that I bought but have not checked it out.


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> Last leg of trip. Just sitting in Virgin Atlantic upper class area *waiting for a manicure.*
> 
> my plane leaves in 2.5 hours and then a 10.5 hour flight and wait for it Booooom I am almost home. Just a short 1 hour drive and I am home.
> 
> Trip was fun but in America the people are nicer, the food is way better as well as the service and it's much cheaper too.
> 
> The most fun was the party in the UK and the ship.
> 
> Did I mention I won the sexiest leg contest? I am on a DVD that I bought but have not checked it out.


A manicure... WTF???

When you got home please inject yourself with a minimum of 1000mg of test!!! :confused1:


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> A manicure... WTF???
> 
> When you got home please inject yourself with a minimum of 1000mg of test!!! :confused1:


Oh dear

See, this is why your not SUPER AWESOME

You have issues with being "manly" and tough and as such hide behind a front of confused sexuality

Us superior Alphas have no such qualms and will gladly have a nice relaxing manicure..

Safe in knowledge that we are in fact

SUPER ALPHA HENCH


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> Oh dear
> 
> See, this is why your not SUPER AWESOME
> 
> You have issues with being "manly" and tough and as such hide behind a front of confused sexuality
> 
> Us superior Alphas have no such qualms and will gladly have a nice relaxing manicure..
> 
> Safe in knowledge that we are in fact
> 
> SUPER ALPHA HENCH


mate where I come from hair gel is considered excessive!!!!

Hey each to their own.. I got nothing against metro queens! :whistling:


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> mate where I come from hair gel is considered excessive!!!!
> 
> Hey each to their own.. I got nothing against metro queens! :whistling:


You must be a REAL disappointment to your own kind then:lol: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> You must be a REAL disappointment to your own kind then:lol: :lol:


hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: ..... cvnt!


----------



## winger

TS have you looked in the mirror? You look well groomed to me.

Say TS, do you still have your poodle? 

Thanks Joe for watching my back. Xxx


----------



## Prodiver

TaintedSoul said:


> mate where I come from hair gel is considered excessive!!!!
> 
> Hey each to their own.. I got nothing against metro queens! :whistling:


Right on, TS!

I can't imagine any of us Royal Marines, SBS or commercial divers ever considering a manicure! mg:


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> TS have you looked in the mirror? You look well groomed to me.
> 
> Say TS, do you still have your poodle?
> 
> Thanks Joe for watching my back. Xxx


Fed it to my python.. took ages to fatten up little sh!tter but the python loved it in the end!! :lol:



Prodiver said:


> Right on, TS!
> 
> I can't imagine any of us Royal Marines, SBS or commercial divers ever considering a manicure! mg:


Exactly mate... So what you also implying is if Joe or Winger was in a gay relantionship they would assume the woman role I take it? :whistling:


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> Fed it to my python.. took ages to fatten up little sh!tter but the python loved it in the end!! :lol:
> 
> *Exactly mate... So what you also implying is if Joe or Winger was in a gay* *relantionship they would assume the woman role I take it?* :whistling:


Too right

Alphas are no strangers to pain:thumb:

MAN THE FCK UP


----------



## winger

Joe, notice how the board members pick on the good looking alpha members!


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Joe, notice how the board members pick on the good looking alpha members!


Sure have winger baby

No one likes to see a winner, especially when your own life is sh1t, sh1t physique, your weak and a BETA LOSER...

As you can tell previously in the thread, ALL the Betas jumped on bandwagon to try put down THE ALPHA as they are so insecure about themselves and are over come with jealous rage..

I could name names, but they know who they are,I was just watching, waiting and storing

Pretty sad really....

Not like us My Man

xxxxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> Oh dear
> 
> See, this is why your not SUPER AWESOME
> 
> You have issues with being "manly" and tough and as such hide behind a front of confused sexuality
> 
> Us superior Alphas have no such qualms and will gladly have a nice relaxing manicure..
> 
> Safe in knowledge that we are in fact
> 
> SUPER ALPHA HENCH


Nail Technicians tuppence worth here for a moment...

I've done a manicures for a few guys.... not one metrosexual or gay guy among them lol. Most of the guys in question train (properly lol).

Its far better to have nice, clean, neat, manicured nails, than nasty, dirty, chewed, ragged horrible things :sneaky2:

No decent woman would let you near her with dirty nails anyway, so the alpha boys have got it sussed :thumbup1:

In fact I believe I still owe a promised-manicure to a certain individual 



TaintedSoul said:


> mate where I come from hair gel is considered excessive!!!!
> 
> Hey each to their own.. I got nothing against metro queens! :whistling:


Where you come from, eating salad is considered gay! :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> Where you come from, eating salad is considered gay! :lol:


Rabbits eat salad!!


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> Rabbits eat salad!!


One word

CARDIO:whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Last manacure I had I got an ingrown toe nail, she trimmed my stuff way too far back, took months to heal.

But other than that the massage was nice though.

So was the vibrating chair and the lady in the short dress sitting directly across from me where I was checking out her underware.


----------



## dmcc

Well I'm proper gay and have never had a manny. I don't have long enough nails, as I've bitten them for 22 years...


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> One word
> 
> CARDIO:whistling:


What's that.. is it a steroid?



dmcc said:


> Well I'm proper gay and have never had a manny. I don't have long enough nails, as I've bitten them for 22 years...


Exactly.... point proven... not even bender has a manicure!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> Exactly.... point proven... not even bender has a manicure!


Nooooope.

It just proves that its not gay to have manicures 

Some of the most hetrosexual and masculine men I know take very good care of their nails.

Neat and tidy nails and cuticles are an attractive feature in a man.... grubby fingernails and chewed skin etc are an absolute no-no :sneaky2: :nono:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I've never had a manicure, too gay even for me:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MaKaVeLi said:


> I've never had a manicure, too gay even for me:lol:


D.... We're not talking full on pink polish or shiny nails here 

All men get done is have their cuticles and any ragged or chewed bits of skin round the nails trimmed, then have the nails clipped and edges filed so they're smooth, and if nails are damaged or have ridges they get smoothed over.

End result is just neat and tidy.... and clean and hygienic looking.... nails 

Men with any sense will keep thier hands looking nice if they want girlies to let them put them anywhere near them anyway


----------



## LN-Vonstroke

WOW haha!!! I miss GHS's old thread!!......but this is equally epic!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Zara-Leoni said:


> D.... We're not talking full on pink polish or shiny nails here
> 
> All men get done is have their cuticles and any ragged or chewed bits of skin round the nails trimmed, then have the nails clipped and edges filed so they're smooth, and if nails are damaged or have ridges they get smoothed over.
> 
> End result is just neat and tidy.... and clean and hygienic looking.... nails
> 
> Men with any sense will keep thier hands looking nice if they want girlies to let them put them anywhere near them anyway


cut nails, use nail brush to clean under what nail is left... job done! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Every time I go abroad I get a manicure

And if my mates happpen to have a bird that does nails then I get a free service 

Seems to enhance the Guns PMSL

Most Doctors and surgeons all get manicures as they are tools of trade and need to appear well groomed

ME??? I just like getting pampered:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> ... grubby fingernails and chewed skin etc are an absolute no-no :sneaky2: :nono:


eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

:ban:


----------



## Uriel

I smash my nails with tools all weak, trim them with a Leatherman Multi tool and they look ace. Manicures are Uber GAY


----------



## Gym Bunny

Have to say that ragged, bitten, and/or dirty nails = deal breaker. Urrrrgh!

The alphas have it sussed as Zara says, plus what you anti-manicure lot don'T seem to get is that invariably the manicurist is hot. Who wouldn't want to have a pretty lady fussing over you, even if you're gay it's still fun.


----------



## Smitch

Uriel said:


> I smash my nails with tools all weak, trim them with a Leatherman Multi tool and they look ace.


:laugh:

And if they're really bad do you get the angle grinder on them?


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> Every time I go abroad I get a manicure
> 
> And if my mates happpen to have a bird that does nails then I get a free service
> 
> Seems to enhance the Guns PMSL
> 
> Most Doctors and surgeons all get manicures as they are tools of trade and need to appear well groomed
> 
> ME??? I just like getting pampered:lol: :lol: :lol:


Alright Joe.. I'll come down and train with you sometime and perhaps afterwards we can go for a manicure? I might even be tempted for a few rounds of ice tea afterwards!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

TaintedSoul said:


> Alright Joe.. I'll come down and train with you sometime and perhaps afterwards we can go for a manicure? I might even be tempted for a few rounds of ice tea afterwards!! :lol: :lol:


what about the face masks, you can neglect your skin!! :laugh:


----------



## Cheese

Face mask drive by :lol:


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> Alright Joe.. I'll come down and train with you sometime and perhaps afterwards we can go for a manicure? I might even be tempted for a few rounds of ice tea afterwards!! :lol: :lol:


You can come train, But you wont keep up:whistling:

I will be off getting pampered while your squished under 140kg on bench:lol: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> You can come train, But you wont keep up:whistling:
> 
> I will be off getting pampered while your squished under 140kg on bench:lol: :lol:


Did 140kg incline lastnight ****!! And soon back on the juice and it's onwards and upwards!!! :thumbup1:

But I'm actually feeling the 32kg flys more today though.


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> Did 140kg incline lastnight ****!! And soon back on the juice and it's onwards and upwards!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> *But I'm actually feeling the 32kg flys more today though*.


FCK ME

That says it all...

You call manicure gay??? :confused1:

Yet your in the gym doing fckin *FLYES*

You got a nerve mate!!!!

*MAN THE FCK UP PUSSY:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> FCK ME
> 
> That says it all...
> 
> You call manicure gay??? :confused1:
> 
> Yet your in the gym doing fckin *FLYES*
> 
> You got a nerve mate!!!!
> 
> *MAN THE FCK UP PUSSY:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: eat my crusty ring ****!!


----------



## winger

Quick update, I made it home safe and sound and it feels soooo good to be home. Wait till I go into work with my manicure..lol

Now that I am home I can say some stuff I couldn't before.

When in amsterdamn I bought last years canabus cup winner and another canabus cup winner a few years back. I got the seeds to die for.

Super silver haze and Super lemon haze from Greenhouse seeds.


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Quick update, I made it home safe and sound and it feels soooo good to be home. Wait till I go into work with my manicure..lol
> 
> Now that I am home I can say some stuff I couldn't before.
> 
> When in amsterdamn I bought last years canabus cup winner and another canabus cup winner a few years back. I got the seeds to die for.
> 
> Super silver haze and Super lemon haze from Greenhouse seeds.


You going to start a winger (fat head) Picture thread mate of your holiday:thumb:

be good to see


----------



## winger

I will do that. I just need some time to unpack and resize my pics.


----------



## TH0R

winger said:


> I will do that. I just need some time to unpack and resize my pecs.


----------



## Uriel

winger said:


> I will do that. I just need some time to unpack and resize my pics.


Did you have to unpack your @rsehole to get the seeds out? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Gym Bunny said:


> Have to say that ragged, bitten, and/or dirty nails = deal breaker. Urrrrgh!
> 
> The alphas have it sussed as Zara says, plus what you anti-manicure lot don'T seem to get is that invariably the manicurist is hot. Who wouldn't want to have a pretty lady fussing over you, even if you're gay it's still fun.


'zactly :thumb:

(gotta agree..... am a nail technician....  :lol



jw007 said:


> Every time I go abroad I get a manicure
> 
> And if my mates happpen to have a bird that does nails then I get a free service
> 
> Seems to enhance the Guns PMSL
> 
> Most Doctors and surgeons all get manicures as they are tools of trade and need to appear well groomed
> 
> ME??? I just like getting pampered:lol: :lol: :lol:


See.

Joe says so, must be true - hardly a girly boy now is he? 

Actually that was pretty clever....

Admitting to it when everyone else saying no = Non-Crowd Follower/Alpha behaviour.

....Smart @rse :tongue:



MissBC said:


> what about the face masks, you can neglect your skin!! :laugh:


....mental picture now of all the boys sitting round Baz's house in their pj's and facemasks :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Uriel said:


> Did you have to unpack your @rsehole to get the seeds out? :lol:


I do, the shell already started to crack open. I really hope I didn't over fertilize it from my asshole. :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

winger said:


> I do, the shell already started to crack open. I really hope I didn't over fertilize it from my asshole. :whistling:


You might have a plant growing in your colon......


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> You might have a plant growing in your colon......


I will smoke to that!


----------



## Rob68

winger said:


> Quick update, I made it home safe and sound and it feels soooo good to be home. Wait till I go into work with my manicure..lol
> 
> Now that I am home I can say some stuff I couldn't before.
> 
> When in amsterdamn I bought last years canabus cup winner and another canabus cup winner a few years back. I got the seeds to die for.
> 
> Super silver haze and Super lemon haze from Greenhouse seeds.


wingman ,did you get garuanteed female seeds?..... :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> I do, the shell already started to crack open. I really hope I didn't over fertilize it from my asshole. :whistling:


When you said unpack you never meant your luggage did you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

RJ68 said:


> wingman ,did you get garuanteed female seeds?..... :thumbup1:


Yes they are. I got feminized seeds.



TaintedSoul said:


> When you said unpack you never meant your luggage did you? :lol: :lol:


Right :beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul

*SAFFIR DRIVE BY......*

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

WTF was thread doing on page 2!!!


----------



## Rob68

you got a UK license for that drive by tainted?....


----------



## TaintedSoul

RJ68 said:


> you got a UK license for that drive by tainted?....


AK47 mate.. South African cash machine withdraw card!! no license needed!!! :lol:


----------



## Rob68

TaintedSoul said:


> AK47 mate.. South African cash machine withdraw card!! no license needed!!! :lol:


pmsl....uzi back at ya... :2guns: ......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TaintedSoul said:


> *SAFFIR DRIVE BY......*
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:
> 
> WTF was thread doing on page 2!!!


Page 3 now.....


----------



## ares1

TaintedSoul said:


> *SAFFIR DRIVE BY......*
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:
> 
> WTF was thread doing on page 2!!!


Panic Mechanic:-

"Hi Jack!"


----------



## TaintedSoul

CarbWhore said:


> Panic Mechanic:-
> 
> "Hi Jack!"


LOL - have you seen the movie?


----------



## winger

TaintedSoul said:


> LOL - have you seen the movie?


Is this it?

qrQKS6_zuTE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## winger

Here is were winger smokes the competition in the sexy legs contest. Just resurrecting a dead thread that JW started..lol



<div class=


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Couldn't drink water


----------



## Terra Firma

winger said:


> Here is were winger smokes the competition in the sexy legs contest. Just resurrecting a dead thread that JW started..lol
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


I must try to remember that booze and chronic keeps people looking younger than they are :beer:


----------



## winger

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Couldn't drink water


That is what light beer is for, sheesh.



Terra Firma said:


> I must try to remember that booze and chronic keeps people looking younger than they are :beer:


It's all about the stress levels. Some take serotonin uptake inhibitors, I try to take a much more natural approach..lol


----------

